# December 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st December 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Alimac , Clomid , 1st Dec , 
Pebblegirl , IVF , 1st Dec , 
Whenisitmyturn? , ICSI , 1st Dec , 
Pollita , Natural , 2nd Dec , 
Iwannabigbelly , IVF , 3rd Dec , 
Paulapumpkin , IVF , 3rd Dec , 
Susie1974 , FET , 3rd Dec , 
Becca3010 , IVF , 4th Dec , 
Hg34 , FET , 4th Dec , 
Nightingale743 , IVF , 4th Dec , 
estephen4 , IVF , 5th Dec , 
CharlieB1 , IVF , 5th Dec , 
Johnsdm1 , IVF , 6th Dec , 
Sarahh80 , IVF , 6th Dec , 
Poppyseed1 , , 6th Dec , 
Lozzaj38 , FET , 6th Dec , 
Amandalina , IVF , 7th Dec , 
Diesy , IVF , 7th Dec , 
Summer123 , IVF , 9th Dec , 
Jupiterharley , IVF , 9th Dec , 
X-Stacey-x , ICSI , 11th Dec , 
Fairydust72 , IVF , 12th Dec , 
Ticky , IVF , 16th Dec , 
Dodee , IVF, 16th Dec , 
Emmy1, IVF , 17th Dec , 
Crabbyaggy , IVF , 17th Dec , 
Shotty12 , ICSI , 17th Dec , 
Salty2012 , IVF , 18th Dec , 
borntobeamum , ICSI , 18th Dec , 
Celery girl, ICSI, 19th Dec, 
Alwayshopeful888 , IVF , 21st Dec , 
Janet waney , IVF , 21st Dec , 
Littlec-b , ICSI , 21st Dec , 
Zangazanga , , 22nd Dec , 
Lil stephe, ICSI, 23rd Dec, 
Hubro , FET , 24th Dec , 
Dare78 , IVF , 25th Dec , 
Laura79, FET, 25th Dec, 
Mle83, IVF, 25th Dec, 
KazM, ICSI, 26th Dec, 
Trish_88 , ICSI , 27th Dec , 
Lozzielou, FET, 27th Dec, 
Jules40x, ICSI, 28th Dec, 
Geegg13, ICSI, 30th Dec, 
Shaz12345, , 31st December, 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## johnsdm1

Add me please 6th dec test date

Xx


----------



## Amandalina

Hello!

Can I join please? Test date is 7th December..

Thanks and here's to a nail-biting 2 weeks!   

Amandalina


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi hope its OK for me to post we should be testing boxing day if all goes to plan xx


----------



## Alimack

Hi ladies, I'm new to this board.  On my first round of clomid, hoping to test 1st December.  My husbands birthday


----------



## pebblegirl

Hi I'm due to test on dec 1. Going out of my mind already! 

Goody luck to all those December testers! 

Pebble girl x


----------



## Alimack

I know what you mean Pebblegirl.

I got my blood results back this morning, I have finally ovulated (first cycle on clomid) so fingers x'd

Good luck all x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies, can I be added please? 

I'm having ICSI and am going in for EC on Monday so estimating OTD to be 9th December. 

Good luck to everyone on this board   for Christmas presents for each and everyone of us x


----------



## hg34

Hi ladies....room for one more? Sharry - could you add me please? OTD 4th December. On my 3rd FET and had a 5 day blast transferred on Wednesday.....and so the wait begins....again!    this is a successful month for us all.
How are you all doing?
X


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Hello ladies , please may I join & be added to the list? 

I have just had my 4th fresh transfer (6th total transfer) 

Had IVF and my OTD is 3rd dec 

Good luck to all 

I wanna xx


----------



## littlec-b

Hi everyone, 

All being well my OTD will be the 20 th.  

EC is planned for the 2nd

X


----------



## pebblegirl

Hi Sharry could you please add me on the list. OTD 1st dec. thanks! 

I have been really struggling today. I'm only d3p5dt and I have had a low grade temp for the day. I had this on my last failed cycle so stressing a bit (probably completely unnecessarily).  I have also had low cramping all day so trying to convince myself some implantation is happening!! 

I hope you are all feeling positive. 

Pebble girl  xx


----------



## hg34

Pebble girl - its so hard isn't it...but just remember that every cycle is different. The cramping could well be implantation so stay positive honey. 
Afm I am 3dp5dt too and have been feeling really heady today...plus biting dhs head off but I'm sure that's just all the meds! Few twinges but nothing to write home about and a little hot earlier. (.)(.) slightly tender at the sides but again that's probs just the meds.
How's everyone else doing?
X


----------



## jsmithuk

Hi I had 2 frosties et on Tuesday so test date 3rd dec. Feeling positive but u just can never tell can you . Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Becca3010

Hi, please can I be added.

OTD 4th December.
xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi ladies, please can I join? Otd 5th dec and already going crazy!!! Currently 5pt3dt - has anyone had symptoms this early on??


----------



## PoppyG

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on here before and was looking for some advice please.

I'm 5dp 5dt (fet) and felt completely normal up until yesterday. Since then I feel like I've got cold and flu like symptoms, very achy, severe headaches, snotty, sore throat that keeps coming and going.  I've also started getting on/off cramps pains, mainly at night tho.

I'm waking g at 4am for the loo although I'm sure this is because I'm drinking loads more water. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this and got a BFP? 

Also my test date is 29th Nov. am I stupid to contemplate testing early? What would be a safe date to test before? The waiting and over thinking every ache and pain is driving me crazy.


----------



## hg34

Charlieb1 - it's so hard to know what are symptoms and what are the side effects of all these meds isn't it. Hope this 2ww goes quickly as I know by the start of the 2nd week I'll be going


----------



## pollita

Can you add me please? Natural, OTD 2nd Dec


----------



## beanstalk

Hi Poppy, 

I know exactly how you are feeling, my otd is also on fri 29th.  I was loving the 2ww until today as I had the theory that ignorance is bliss, but now have quite a heavy feeling around my ovaries.  I've also had sore throats that come and go.

And am weeing loads, but think it must be all the liquids.
Who knows if these are good signs or not, but you are not alone.
I just tell myself it is all out of my control, so just go with the flow and there is no harm in staying positive.

Good luck!
Bs xx


----------



## hg34

Hopefully a good sign ladies..with my only BFP I had flu type symptoms, cramping, was really hot and 2nd week was weeing more too....oh and really really tired! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PoppyG

Hi Ladies

I have stupidly done a HPT today and got a BFN.  Has anyone done this and then got a BFP??

I'm hoping I've just tested too early but I'm losing hope fast  

Xx


----------



## FlyingCat

Yep me! And the resulting nearly two year old is currently at nursery - good luck, and remember HcG doesn't show up as early for everyone - if its before OTD the (negative) result doesn't count!


----------



## PoppyG

Thank you for replying.  I really needed to hear that.  I really hope it changes x


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Hi
Please can you add me, I'm due to test on the 1 Dec after 2 fresh 5 day blast ICSI transfers?
Thanks
Rachel


----------



## hg34

Me too! Infact I always say I wont test early and always do! Im glad out clinic says wait the full 2 weeks as well, as with my only BFP I got BFNs at 8 and 10 days after a 6dt, and had given up all hope...13 days after and I got my BFP....so hang in there ladies.


----------



## estephen4

Hi Sharry 

Can you please add me here too?;-)

As I mentioned on cycle buddies, its IVF and our test date is the 5th of December.

Thank u so much!
X


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Sherry, can you add me please. My OTD is 1 Dec, had 5dt with 2 AA embies and we froze another two.

Had cramping the last few days and boobs tender but not too sore .

This 2 WW is agony, the most difficult part of the whole IVF process I have found!

Good luck everyone, sending baby dust vibes to you all . 

Xxxx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

OTD is 3 Dec not 1st.....doh! Lol


----------



## Sarahh80

Hi Sharry - please can you add me. OTD 6th Dec 

Thanks x


----------



## elmo283

Test date 1st December. First cycle with ICSI and 5dt. Hoping for positive outcome.


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Hi Elmo
It's my first cycle with ICSI too. Can I ask why they did ICSI for you this time? For us it was after having quite a few failed cycles and non implantation seeming to be the cause. They then did a sperm comet test on my husband, and that made them decide to do ICSI. This is our last chance, I can't put us through this anymore, so let's hope ICSI is the way forward for us


----------



## pebblegirl

Hi ladies in waiting! 

Paulapumkin - the wait is awful isn't it! Hang in there. 

Poppyg - I think much too early for a positive result! Still plenty of time for that to change 

Whenisitmyturn - I really hope that the new approach works for you. Our daughter was born through a fresh cycle of ICSI so fingers crossed for you

AFM - well in now 6dpt5dt and the mild ohss symptoms I had after egg collection have returned with a vengeance! Laid up in bed today very uncomfortable! I'm really hoping its a good sign but spent a long time standing in the cold for a funeral yesterday so I'm wondering if my body is just rebelling a bit! :-/ 

Keep smiling ladies. 

Pebblegirl xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

How we all doing ladies ?? I am 3dp5dt and going stir crazy !!! Just been and bought some tests & did one to see if trigger had gone , it was neg so I am guessing it's gone, so any BFP I get now on should be true !! Xxx


----------



## Becca3010

Hi Iwanna, how are you finding the 2ww?

My ET was Sunday and feel a bit teary today, but then I don't know if that's down to boredom.  Had the week of work so I was stress free...

xx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

I'm really bored, in second week today and it's getting so hard. I'm trying to hang on until at least Sun. I've booked blood test in for next Tuesday. X


----------



## Giraffe75

Hi ladies, 

Can I please join? Had EC Fri 22/11 both my fertilised Embies transferred on Sun 24/11. Only had the two little marvels, hence the 2 day transfer : no option to wait til Blast stage. One emb Grade B and one Grade B/C. Myself and DH are on first cycle of ICSI so this roller coaster ride is still catching us off guard at times. OTD is 8th Dec. 

Wishing you all the very best of luck! 

xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

God I started crying at work tonight cause stock wasn't rotated !! I need to get a grip !!! Xxx


----------



## hg34

Hugs iwannabigbelly...know how you feel. X


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks hg xx


----------



## hg34

OK so Im trying not to worry but been getting brown blood when I wipe since last night...not every time. Im now 7dp5dt, and have been in this situation before sadly....twice....both times ending in BFP going to BFN. They have put me on injections this cycle to help thin the blood as they figured that possibly clotting was causing the prenancies to fail. Did a test (nothing to lose after all!) and have a very faint line! I stupidly got it into my head that this would be 3rd time lucky doing FET, so am feeling rather sad about the whole thing   

How are you all? x


----------



## elmo283

My husband has antibodies and it is unclear which part (head or tail). More chance of fertilization. 8 collected, 6 fertilised but only one made it through.


----------



## leeannp

Hi Ladies 
I hope you are all well. 
Can you add me to the list i'm due to test 5th Dec.


----------



## Dolley84

Hi can I join please my OTD is the 8th Dec I had 2x5d transferred thanks Dolley x


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Hg34 - try not to worry, it could be implantation bleeding. x


----------



## hg34

Thanks Paulapumpkin....trying to tell myself that but its so hard having been here before with similar. How are you? x


----------



## johnsdm1

Hello. I was wondering if anyone has been testing?

I had a 2day transfer last Friday. HCG shot is now out of my system!
As of today pregnancy test 10miu is showing negative.

Anyhow testing throughout?

Xx


----------



## Lilly83

So are you 8dpo now? Check this link out it helped me a lot last time

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8

Lilli xx

/links


----------



## johnsdm1

Yeah 8 days past collection.

Did you test on your last cycle?

Xx


----------



## Lilly83

Yeah I tested 8dpo I think, with a first response, it was negative and I really wished I hadn't tested, as knew the stats said there would still be a big chance I could get a BFP, but I kept finding stories on google saying about women getting a BFP, you can see from that chart women get a neg at 14 dpo and it still changes. 

I really put myself through the mill last time, me and DP agreed we would test early as my logic was it would ease me into a BFN, but with hindsight I would of waited til 14dpo when it was safer. You still might be implanting so not kicking out hormones yet.

I start my 2nd cycle today so am going to wait til 14dpo..  I think 

Lilly xx


----------



## holly27

Hi,

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK   

ps I thinks 8dpo is still early, restest in few days. Fingers crossed for you.

Holly


----------



## johnsdm1

That's how I feel about it too. I don't want to wait and then be told I'm not pregnant.

I don't think anyone would really get a positive until around 11 days.

I'm not sure I could go through it again if i had to. The EC experience was painful!

Did you think you were pregnant too? Did you have sore breasts, wind etc?
I've got really sore breasts and wind and I'm always hungry, but u honestly believe it's probably the past 6 weeks of injections and the progesterone. I had a few twinges in my right side and through abdomen yesterday for the first time. They have gone now.

Xx

Fingers crossed for you on your new cycle!


----------



## johnsdm1

Thanks holly.

Xx


----------



## Rellie

hi HG, same here.......... I am 7dp3dt and i had an 8 day and 10 cell transfer. i have been getting AF pains and some slightly more strange pains since transfer and i am going slighty mad!!!! And then this morning... BOOM brown spotting... I was in tears on the loo as i have been on knickerwatch for days... My AF is due the 1st and my test date is the 4th... for some reason my clinic adds a day or so on than the normal 2 weeks! arrggggg...

This is my third cycle, first fresh, i bled 6 days after a 5 day transfer terribly. Second cyle was FET that was a chemical pregancy. I have / had high hopes for this one.... Please mother nature full your finger out on this one and pull back on the AF and get me a BFP!!!

So add me to the list for the 4th, i think, im not sure i want a negative result up there!.... I am off to get my hair done for a bit of me time, but i will be spending today much the same the last few days.... knicker watching!!! 

LUCK and love to you all!!! and mother nature hold you horses for all of us!!!!!!


----------



## EmWills

Morning all

I had a 2 day transfer yesterday and already I'm driving myself crazy. Yesterday it was tears today it's my million trips to the toilet. Literally I'm sick of getting up and going, I've only had a pint of water today and been 5 times!! Driving me insane. 

Sharry can you add me for otd on the 12th please (my clinic does a 16 day wait!) 

Hope everyone's ok 

Em xx


----------



## hg34

Welcome Em,
Rellie - Your story sounds similar to mine....and we have the same OTD! Its a right mare. I still have spotting...again only when I wipe....and its been like this since Tuesday. It tailed off last night and this morning its back....but its still brown so Im trying to stay positive. I also did another naughtly test this morning, and the line is defo darker. I only tested as I was sure it woudl get lighter. Still 6 days to OTD tho and as we know a lot can happen in that time!
Good luck gals
x


----------



## Rellie

Hi HG... it is the same story, but i am getting pains too which is freaking me out!, strange pains though, like pressure and boated, windy and AF type pains (what a rubbish description!) I am also on Tinzaparin and progesterone injections so i havent had those previously so maybe side effects.. i do feel mighty strange at the moment though! I dont have anything on wiping just the odd spot in my knickers... god gross the things we share! 

I am really hanging off testing... (going back to a previous thread) i became a banshee about it all and tested all the time last time, some negative and some positive, i was in bits... but it was my own fault i tested early and then had a chemical, my clinic doesnt do bloods, but they did on this last cycle because of all the random results!!! I felt a right drama queen! So i am really going to hold out till i burst! i am back to work Monday and dreading testing before work, but life goes on hey what ever the out come! i have also only purchased one clear digital and made my DH hide it from me!! haha! But to be fair i can break him if i need to!  

if anyone has any advice it is appreciated, but i know in my heart of hearts i just have to effin wait!!!!!!!

HB your test is getting stronger! thats a really good sign.... fingers crossed, well everything crossed hey


----------



## estephen4

Honestly, thank god for this place!

I too am going mad with this 2WW hell. I'm 8dp5dt and just feel like AF is around the corner as its due anytime now and I've got the low down cramping, achy thighs, lower back and at the tops of my legs...I don't however have the seriously tender breasts that I usually have by this point, just sensitive nipples. I was actually standing in the loo at work looking at my boobs for visible veins and swelling this morning! Seriously going round the bend and wondering if I should do a HPT tomorrow or Saturday to put my mind at rest either way to some degree but DH is staunchly against it 

Thankfully when I come on here I don't feel alone or ridiculous as I know DH and close colleague are both demented with me right about now...

I just wish for all of us to have a positive result as no child could be loved more then one conceived by amazingly strong and determined woman like all of you willing to go through this sometimes again and again

Fairy dust to us all.
XoX


----------



## johnsdm1

em I've just read about you going to the toilet frequently.

I though I was going crazy!!!

Ever since stims I've been getting up around 4 times early hours for a wee, my bladder is so full!!!
It still happens now. I though it was with everything expanding from the injections pushin on my bladder.

Does everyone else do a lot of weeing??


Anyone into a week of 2ww yet?
I'm hungry all of the time. My breasts have been hurting also since stims.
My progesterone pesserie now goes u the front end and I have terrible smelly wind. 

Xx


----------



## hg34

Yes its a crazy old time this 2ww...So long as there is brown discharge Im going to try to hold off testing again, as it messes with your head....however if it changes then I will jsut to see if anything is fading...please god not this time tho! So what "symptoms" are we all having? So far, I've only had a few days cramping which was yesterday and the day before, plus sore (.) (.) which are noticeably plumper. Headaches, cold, night sweats and been dizzy a few times...but its hard to know whats what with all these meds in the equation too 
Praying that we all have a positive outcome xx


----------



## hg34

Oh yes...and weeing A LOT! But then Im drinking tons of water and decaf tea x


----------



## Rellie

Hi all

I am also weeing an awful lot, also last night i woke up dripping in sweat it was awful, got back in bed and my pillow was soaking... gross! Crazy ab pains, also through my legs that come and go (i am injecting in them so unsure of that one!)... eating everything, but mainly sweet things... moody! Reading this back sounds like AF! And the main one, really really tired zzzzzzzzzzz..

I also have heavy boobs, they are sensitive but that also comes and goes......... Its all a very confusing experience, and i can honestly say it does not get any easier.. even third time in! i still have no idea of a BFP or BFN!

Big hugs everyone xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi ladies how we all doing? I've joined some of you now as I had my ET today - wasn't feeling great about it this morning but better now it's back where it should be. Sending you all lots of     vibes and sprinkling everyone with some    lots of love and luck! xx

Can my OTD be changed to 11th please? (I was a bit too optimistic)


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello all  
I'm on my 2ww and I need to be kept sane lol ... I'm day 6 so will test on the 3rd or 4th of dec

Xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Ps .. I've heavy cold symptoms . Aches /pains ,(esp in my back)  head and eyes hurt, sweats and shivers and lots snots !!
Drinking lots ... So also peeing lots lol 
Had tummy cramps couple days ago but nothing since. 

Anyone else with flu like symptoms ? 
Yesterday spend all day in bed . Today mainly in bed (in bed as I type !) 

This not knowing is a killer isn't it?


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies, 

How's everyone doing?

I'm 9dpo now and feeling the flu-like symptoms, Poppyseed1. Was vomiting a lot on monday and have felt nauseous since then. Could easily have stayed in bed all day if it wasn't for work. 

This is my 5th 2ww and I definitely feel different this time, but I also know that it can wreck havoc on your rational thinking so I'm not counting on a BFP on Monday. 

(.)(.) are VERY sore, moreso today than the last few days, but AF is due Sunday or Monday so not unlikely to just be PMS. 

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## poppyseed1

Ahh good I'm not the only one @polita . I thought I was getting a bad cold/ flu until I goggled 2ww symptoms .. I'm hopefull , but saying that there have been lots bugs doing the rounds and my 6yr old som has had a mild cold. 

This yr ( b4 this cycle) I had 3 iui at the serum clinic with Penny all failed 
The pregnal gave me massively sore boobs lol - but this time , said no to all drugs .. So I've had 2 iui inseminations on weds late afternoon  then another on Friday morning  (Penny had also agreed to this this but decided to try another clinic save the flights etc) b4 and after ovulation (Thursday I ovulated) 

Think weds took as fri I defo felt different .. But maybe that was my mind playing tricks lol


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Girls! U all sound like me lol !! I am going insane !!  Previous  2 cycles i have bled on 6dp5dt which will be tomorrow, so I am bricking it !! But also I have got  BFP at this stage as well . So I am thinking I may do a test in the morning?? I will be 11 DPO, and according to the website that lily kindly shared (more googling!!) should be ok . And I know the trigger has gone as I tested tues for that   !!


Xxx


----------



## pebblegirl

Hi ladies

How are we all doing? I see lots of similar 2ww symptoms on here so hopefully a good sign for lots of BFPs! 

I too had sore big boobs early on. I have now been in bed for 2 days with the dreaded ohss symptoms. My clinic just told me to drink loads but am so full anyway drinking so much is so hard! 

I have been so tempted to test early (now 8dpt5dt) but my last failed attempt I tested (lots) early and it really just dragged out the pain longer for me. At least not knowing leaves that glimmer of hope for as long as possible. 

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Pebble it's so hard to resist isn't it !! My boobs were really sore but it's gone, I think it was the trigger x


Oh & I have AF pains :-(


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi pebble girl .. The flu symptoms are just nasty arnt they? 
I'm in bed laying on a hot water bottle to ease the ache in my back .. My whole body is in that flu achy mode:-( the only thing that eases it is a nice bath (had 3today!!) 
Wish my head and eye ache would go way. 
I've taken paracetomol in desp need for relief from the sweats shivers aches n pains. 

Hugs and well vibes to all xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh ladies.... those effin AF pains....

I have had slight brown spotting this morning, and tonight on wiping a little more, with a small dark brown clot! i panicked, and cried some more! I have now pulled myself together and got in bed with a bag of brazil nuts! I will 8dp3dt tomorrow, so just got to get through, bled 6dp5dt last time as did another of our lovely ladies so got to get through it.. i am working on the following schedule, even have it pinned up! (yes geek!) what ever it takes to get me through! May help some other 3 day transfer ladies..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh I love that Rellie ... I'm going to copy lol and pop on my fridge


----------



## Rellie

Good isnt it! i nicked it from another post on here the moderator put on!

I have it pinned up and tick off every day....

xx


----------



## poppyseed1

You feeling a bit more relaxed about the brown spotting ? Xx (((((hugs)))) 
I'm sure it normal


----------



## Rellie

Awwww thanks Hun, yeah I'm ok, latest knickerwatch all clear !!! Haha

What will be will be.... No matter how annoying that saying is, I still use it!

Let's see what tomorrow brings us, you doing ok??

Xxx


----------



## hg34

Yep we're all going   in this 2ww then eh  good to know we're having similar symptoms. Af stay away! X


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Ahhhhh now my pre AF headache has come, so I know what my day will entail tomorrow, feeling really down girls :-( 
Why would it work, this is my 6th transfer, time to give up 


Xxx


----------



## elmo283

AF arrived last night. Tried not to be too negative but definite this morning. First attempt so trying not to be too disheartened but would have been a great Christmas present after a stressful couple of years.


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Oh Elmo    Thinking of you . When is your test day ? Xx


And as for me I am 6dp5dt, and as I said previously I might test this morning and I did and it was BFP but I am not getting my hopes up as been here twice before, I just have to pray I don't start bleeding. So please no one congratulate me yet, I just had to tell some one !! And I can't tell anyone else !! 


I wanna xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Morning all. 
Sorry to read about the bleed .. Is is defo Aunt Flo? Or could it be implantation bleed ? Huge hugs Iwannabigbelly ((((((((((())))))))))))))

My flu sympoms have eased this morning after 2 days of feeling really ill with a bad cold. 
Still sniffy nose but the aches and pains have gone -phew. 

Don't "feel" preggers tho ..  My tummy feels empty. 
But I guess that's normal -? I did have some mild cramps a few days ago and odd shooting pains but nothing huge. 

This 2ww is a right killer ... Head just plays games all the time.  That sooo want to be mixed with am I ? 
Oh roll on test day. 

How's everyone else ?? 
Xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks poppy , but I haven't had any bleeding as yet xxx yes the 2ww does mess the head up , why can't they say on ET yes u r preg lol save the wait xx


----------



## hg34

Game over here....again! AF has arrived which is just lovely! NOT! I knew it was coming...I didnt bleed with my only BFP and despite what others have said, I just feel that if my body creates any blood whether its brown, pink or red, its a sign its over. OTD not for 5 days so as always I will still test but it seems highly unlikely. The irony is that I tested again first thing and the line is yet again darker than the last 2 days....(.)(.) no longer sore and loads of cramping. You'd think that after so many failed cycles we'd get used to it, but whilst the hope is still there, so it the disappointment. 4 frosties left and we're moving in a few week so I'll need to find a new clinic and get the frosties moved. Do you girls know if there is a central website which lists all the clinics nationwide? I guess the injections didnt help either so in some respects Im glad of this move as perhaps a new clinic can offer some new ideas for next time. I will keep trying! Best of luck to everyone...and hugs Elmo x


----------



## poppyseed1

Ooowww hg34 I'm sooo sorry massive hugs xxx xx xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh Elmo sorry hun.....    

HG, i know you dont want to hear but, the fact the line is getting darker is a touch on the hopeful side, is it full flo? you dont have to answer that...xxx

I spoke to my mum in law last night, as i have been spotting and cramps, (cramps since EC! to be honest!) and she spotted and bled for 4 months on one of her pregnancies. I really am heartbroken for you both  .. But you just never know..

Bigbelly.... its still a glimmer of hope, keep us updated.. (that wasnt a congrats!! hehe...) 

i had no spotting in the night but i had a terrible night mare, i went to the loo and the toilet was full of brown jelly... TMI i know but i woke up scared to death and ran to the loo! this last few days is hard work! After getting up and walking around this morning the spotting has come back and still with cramping. not much but still... going mad! 

Watching jeremy kyle however this mornng, is making me feel slightly better, life is not all bad! 

Chin up ladies.... mucho love ...


----------



## poppyseed1

I wanna test ! I have spare tests... But I know it's too soon. This not knowing, it's a real head mess.


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Oh HG hugs to you too   This is such a cruel game , might as well flip a coin ! Look after your self xx


Rellie - thanks for the non-congrats lol    He he xx


I had major AF pains last night & a headache but both have gone this morning , and now I have this funny heavy/pulling sensation , random. I suppose I have to test everyday now I have started ! Lol best get to a shop & buy more lol mind u I do still have 5 in the house but 2 are clinic ones so best save them xx


Much love xx


----------



## estephen4

Must be one of those mornings...I started spotting through the night, woke up this morning to some fresh blood so decided to do a test as I've got the AF feelings and it was a BFN. I believe that at 9dp5dt you can expect an accurate result so that seems to be that then. I'll continue with pessaries anyway and do another test on the OTD but not holding out much hope...

Not sure how I feel quite yet, a bit numb I think but also strangely relieved to know one way or another. Anyway, will get back on that horse as soon as the clinic says its a go, we've got 5 "very good" frosties so here's hoping round 2 is more successful.


----------



## hg34

Thanks ladies.
Rellie - Its defo coming on more now...and teh cramping is awful on the left hand side. I think if this had been my first FET Id have held out more hope given the line but given this is now my 3rd, and I've had BFPs on every one then bleeding, its hard to hold onto anything really. I know my mate bled (non ivf) and through she'd miscarried when now she has a beautiful dd but I cant let my head wander...what will be will be eh 
Hugs Estephen4..x


----------



## Rellie

Huge hugs estephen xxxxx

thats weird you say that HG, i had an FET last time andi got various negatives and a couple of positives, even went to the doctor because of the pain and the docs test was negative! then i bled and still got another positive, the the clinic did bloods and it was apparently a chemical, although i dont really understand those. I have no frosties this time, so this is my final go... (she says!)

Went to the doctor today for a another week sick note, as i dont want to test then go to work. While i was there i had a shower of strength and thought sod it, go back to work and take whatever the outcome is on the chin... now im not so brave!! I am a sales manager, quite a stressful atmosphere! should have got it now!   I havent told work anything, so will have to put on a brave face! So note to self enjoy today!!

xx


----------



## elmo283

Thanks to all for good wishes. Good luck to those still waiting. Defo AF so not sure if any point testing still.


----------



## hg34

Yeah I dont get the "chemical" Rellie tbh. 
Elmo - for closure on this chapter alone its defo best to test on OTD xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Elmo, I agree with Hg you should really still test xxx


Estephen   Xxxx


Afm- knicker checking every half hour !! Keep feeling like I am ahem "wet" down there, but nothing there when I check, I need all your positive thoughts please xxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi everyone, I've been reading since the start but because I was a little bit behind everyone else I've held of chatting (I haven't has much to chat about lol) I had my et yesterday so am officially now in 2ww with you all.

Just wanted to say so so sorry to all those who haven't had the news they hoped for and good luck to those still to test. I've been reading all your symptoms trying to remember what to expect (its been two years since my last cycle) It's only really day 1 and I can't think about anything else - sends you a bit mad doesn't it lol xx


----------



## poppyseed1

I agree defo worth testing again. 
The fact that the line was getting stronger was a great sign. 

Could you for to a&e and ask gap for hcg bloods that would also put your mind at ease (one way or the other) 
I did that last time the staff were brilliant. 
They didn't even keep me waiting in the "3 hr wait" was taken for bloods within 10mins oh checking in. 

Hugs hugs xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello to x-Stacey-x .. Fingers crossed the 2ww goes really fast for you. 
Sticky good luck vibes being sent xx xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Hi Stacey ! Welcome back to the 2ww hell lol xxx good luck , hope u don't go as insane   As me ! Xx


----------



## Rellie

Hello Stacey, wishing you tons of luck and a smooth 2ww!!! (if only we all could!  )

Bigbelly, i am exactly the same, thet feeling down there when you keep thinking please no! Let your knickers and all that sail in her be clear!!! That goes for me too if your listening mother nature! 

Wishing all the other ladies a clear nice day too! xxx


----------



## Rellie

Oh and poppyseed, forgot to ask, did you old off testing

xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome - going through this 2ww with others makes it so much more bearable! 

Rellie - I'm hoping it goes smoothly; last time I had no symptoms and don't remember it feeling so torturous but I guess ignorance is bliss! I've had the weirdest dizziness today, surely it can't be related to anything except stress this early on?? 

TMI coming up... also they had a bit of trouble with the catheter yesterday so there was a lot of poking and jiggling going on and last night I had a tiny bit of pinky/creamy stuff (sorry!) I'm hoping that was just all the poking and prodding though   had very light AF pains on and off since ec but it's stressing me out!

So glad we're all together for this!


----------



## Amandalina

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted on this thread since I signed up for it after ET, mostly because I had a rough time all last week recovering from EC and didn't feel very social. But that's all better now, so hello.

 to all of those who have already had the dreaded AF and fingers crossed   for everyone yet to get to OTD.

AFM, I'm 8dp3dt and the only thing I'm feeling is sore bb's, and I fear that's just from the pessaries. Otherwise, no symptoms at all. This is my first IVF cycle, so I just don't know what to expect and i'm trying hard not to get too worked up (still going crazy tho!)    

amandalina


----------



## Rellie

Hi Amandalina i am 8dp3dt too! scary isnt it, my clinic has given me the 4th to test, what about you?

Stacey, i think we should all be feeing dizzy no one of us till we test knows if they are coming or going!!!! On of us said why cant they just put the embryo in and say "there you go you are PG!" wouldnt it be Fab!!  

xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Rellie - that's the best idea I've ever heard - I think they should work on that


----------



## Amandalina

Hi Rellie my clinic gave me the 7th to test. Not sure why they added the extra 2 days on there other than to prolong my misery  

The only way I'm finding to cope with this whole "what if" time is to shop for expensive tropical beach holidays that i will insist we go in if it's a BFN! I doubt we actually would go, but it helps for some reason to have a Plan B, because my clinic has a mandatory 9 month wait before we can start our 2nd (and final) NHS cycle.


----------



## SMFoxing

Amandalina - I'm also planning a holiday to a tropical location if we are unsuccessful. Fingers crossed Plan B(aby) works and we don't need to implement Plan H!!!! X


----------



## Amandalina

SMFoxing - LOL - I love it: Plan B and Plan H. Totally. TOTALLY!

I think the will it/won't it thing is probably the worst part of all of this. We have so many plans on hold waiting to see how it all works out. Should we move here or there? What should I do with my work? Should we buy 'this' now or wait to see if we need to save the money? Blah blah blah, the list goes on. I hate uncertainty!


----------



## Rellie

Wow Amandalina, they certainly are cautious.. not a bad thing i guess, i thought they were being excessive asking me to test on the 4th!......

A holiday is deinately something to look foward to...xxx


----------



## fairydust72

Hi all 

Just joined here and seems I'll fit in to quite a few groups on here but thought i'd start with a positive one ie the 'dreaded' 2ww!

Been given OTD of Dec 12th after my first transfer of 2 day2 embryos on Wednesday this week!

Please add me to your list of hopefuls for December.

I'll sort out adding my details soon but for now very briefly, I'm single, 41 & tired of waiting for Mr Right. AMH just 2, first ever egg collection on Monday, had 5 follicles but just 2 eggs collected (On max dose of GF). Both fertilised luckily so both safely back where they belong now.

Got such a long wait to test as did my last shot of Pregnyl 5000 yesterday and apparently it would give me a false positive for 14 days at least, so no early testing for me!

Good luck to all in same boat  

Gnite x


----------



## Nightingale743

Hi
Can I b added to this group please ....my OTD is 4th December.


Thank u and good luck to all xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Nightingale and Fairydust... Welcome to the emotional rollercoaster that is the 2ww! Lots of luck and i wish you a stressless wait    

I have woke up this morning and still no AF... Thank you mothernature for another night! I am back at work Monday so i am thinking i may test tomorrow so i dont have to do it before work and it be a massive shock on Wednesday..... However it is only 10dp3dt tomorrow,! i have normally had an AF by now on previous cycle, so what do you think?


----------



## Nightingale743

Hi rellie
I tested this morning and got a BFP but now am spotting and think AF on way...I'm praying it not but I ave the pains too.
I can't stop worrying


----------



## Rellie

Oh Nightingale, please dont worry, i have been brown spotting on and off for 3 days , only very little though, dont lose hope i still think this is a very positive thing! I am positve on every knickerwatch my AF has arrived! its bright red that we dont want and a full flo...... xx

Your test date is the same as me, according to my chart (Geek i know!!) HCG will start to be secreted now. i have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Nightingale743

Thank u Rellie....it reassuring I'm not alone....just so scary.  I'm trying not to stress but it hard but ur reply has helped...
Thanx again....I'm not gonna test again till wednesday now and hope I don't come on in the meantime xx


----------



## Rellie

Keep us updated, i think i m going to test tomorrow...

Isnt it terrible we pray for a positive, then we get one and we dont believe it! luck for both of us on the 4th also, and for all other testers on the 4th! oh and for all before an after then too of course! Phew!!

     

AF STAY AWAY!!!!!


----------



## jsmithuk

Hi All,  I'm the same.  Been absolutely positive all the way through the 2WW that I am BFP and then last night after a very stressful day had a tiny spot of pink.  Been going to toilet checking constantly think AF coming also.  I'm due to test on Tuesday.  Oh well only time will tell.  I'm not going to test early cos its meaningless.  I had a successful BFP 3 years ago and went on to have my daughter and I can't remember this happening before.  But I do have all the other sore boobs and stuff but just thinking it now could be because AF coming.  Just praying .  Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Amandalina

I think I'm going to go nuts with this waiting.

Past couple of days I've had very sore boobs which made me somewhat hopeful, but today I feel nothing, no symptoms at all, which has got me even more worried. I didn't have any sign of implantation bleeding, and haven't had any cramps since about 3dpt.

I'm 9dp3dt today and OTD isn't for another whole week.

I've already started to think what's next if this cycle is bust, and that has me worried. I only get one more go at my clinic, and the waiting list is 9 months! I'll be nearly 40 then, and my egg quality is already not great. Sorry to moan so much, I just need to get it out. 

Amandalina


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello all , oh I'm so glad for this loop. 

Feeling really disheartened . I'm day 10 did a test and negative. I know that's early - but a friend got positive lines from day 10. 

Feel like AF is due - sore boobs(always get those pre period) tummy ache (not pains) and generally in my self run down... Full of snots etc. 

Having a low day. Wanna curl up in bed to be honest. 

Xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok and not going to insane!
This 2ww is so much harder than I ever imagined!!

I just wanted to ask a question? I'm currently on gestone injections instead of pessaries and when I spoke to the clinic this week she said that there was no way you can bleed whilst on gestone, is this 100% true or has anyone heard any different?


----------



## Rellie

Oh poppy, i am sorry, i know its not a big consolation but you still have a few days till test, so you never no,   .... According to chart, HCG is enough for test is day 11, although i am desperate to test and want to do mine tomorrow, my day 10..., So please dont be down poppy, tough to say i know, i am terrible today high one minute really low the next

My Af pains seem to be getting worse but still clear at the moment, but i am on the gestone injections, so if its true what CHARLIEB1 is saying, (hi Charlie!!) i wont bleed anyway, how devastating, as i am using not bleeding as my hopes for a BFP..   So i will be really interested for any answers on this topic please??

xx


----------



## Rellie

Charlie, going to start a new topic on the IVF board to see if anyone knows on the gestone thing, as not everyone will see on here... im dying to know now!

x


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi rellie,
That's exactly what I had been thinking until the nurse told me!!!
Let's see what other people have to say.... I've googled it and it says that aswell x


----------



## Rellie

Oh nooooo!!! oh well,  pppfffftttttt! Test date it is, no matter how hard i try i cannot second guess this 2ww!! 

i still have those dam pains also   

xxx


----------



## jsmithuk

Poppy honestly don't worry about getting BFN on day 10, you have to wait until 14 .  I know its hard.  I've been majorly active all the time and now I've just given up today and gone to bed watching dvd's, reading and praying I guess.  Out of us all there is bound to be some luck here, less hope its super dust and we all get BFP.  Its really good to chat with other people same as you.  Amanda - don't worry about being 40 - 9 months won't make much difference at all, and it'll give you a chance to get ready again.  I did my first 3 every couple of months and it nearly drove me nuts.  Good luck and come and bless up baby fairy xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Evening ladies !

I am sorry I don't know about gestone injections .

As for me, I am 7dp5dt , and as some of u know I tested yesterday and got a faint BFP, well I was naughty again today & done another and a nice strong line came up immediately ! But I still have 3 more sleeps till test day, hoping this is real and not another chem preg. But no bleeding as yet, last 2 cycles I bled at 6dp5dt, and 1st one 8dp5dt (tomorrow!) so not out of the woods yet . But did feel sick as a pig when I woke today ..... Don't want to get excited, please no congrats yet xxx but opinions welcome  

Poppy - it's still early, I am 12dpo/EC. Hang in there xx

I wanna xxx


----------



## Rellie

Hey i wanna... liked the update.. (still no congrats you will see!  )

Amandalina, Jsmith is right, 40 is fine, im nearly 38, loads of the ladies on here are late 30's early 40's.. But your still well in with a week to test! I am driven mad here, and if i can get the test off my DP (i told him to hide it!) i will test tomorrow..... i have been having these pains since transfer and have been getting worse but in a very strange way! I would love to know why you get the 7th and i am the 4th to test with the same transfer date!... it makes me wanting to test tomorow sound really daft!

Charlie... looks like you were right on the gestone!..

Ive gone to bed, feeling slightly sorry for myself, with the warmest pj's on and my laptop... Happy Saturdays!

       

p.s..... I am getting slightly addicted to the forums and google.... the latter i dont think is healthy for me!!


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies, 

Look like it's all over for me already - AF decided to make an appearance this morning. Still quite light at the moment but looking unlikely that I'll make it to test day on Monday   This was my fifth attempt and I know that if this is a BFN as I believe it to be then I'll have to step it up and try another way next time.


----------



## Nightingale743

Sorry pollita to hear that but if it light are u sure it not implantation bleed still, have you done a test or were u waiting for OTD?


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Pollita


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello all .. Sorry I hibernated for the rest of the afternoon /eve.. I'm back now. 

Pollita oh I'm so sorry :-( I have read lots on implantation bleeds so please don't loose hope yet.  

Re the injections have that have been mentioned .. Isn't preventing bleeding dangerous ? Shouldn't the body naturally bleed if it's meant to.? I'd be really interested on topic (I've not had Ivf but I'm massively into Health on both sides of the coin what pharma has to offer and homeopathic / acupuncture ) 
Maybe there is a huge advantage to not bleeding ? Be really interesting to know more.  

Hello to all - hope you are all feeling good and positive this eve. ? 
My tummy is doing funny bubble like sensations along with feeling Achy and my groin has a odd pull type of ache pain too... Gah what is going on! La la la 5more days till day 14 .. Not putting my self through the preg test upset again so I'm defo holding out. (I hope I don't have a weak moment and test as I do have spares!) 

Anyway big love and hugs to all and it's so lovely to have this space for support. Xx 

    To all xx


----------



## Rellie

oh polita.... still hold out till test.... i had negatives then positives last time    

Well i am now in the same position as i wannabigbelly, i wrestled the test of my DP, (it wasnt hard!) 5am this morning and it was BFP... i am 10dp3dt. i kinda feel numb as i still have till Wednesday to OTD.... now i have a whole lot of other worries filtering through... Oh girls never easy is it! I have had a lot of pain and brown spotting, and last FET i had a chemical, so lets hope this is accurate... HCG should be out of system from injection shouldnt it

Please be real and please hold on in there        

Ladies, mucho love and luck xxxx


----------



## Rellie

Oh and poppy... Thinking of you, i had bubbling in my tummy and a pulling sensation above my lady bits yesterday!

xx


----------



## jsmithuk

Good luck alll. My brown spotting from yesterday looked much pinker this morning so I think im done but praying for a miracle. Jusy laying waiting for af. I got lucky once so cant complsin and any of u who are bfp I hsd bleeding thru he first 3 months of pregnancy so dont worry if u do and never let anyone in a and e check u over. Only gynae. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Rellie - my fellow tester ! We are at the same stage as well I think , I am 8dp5dt , but my test day is tues . I hope this bid real or you !   

I couldn't sleep , I just got up and done another test ! A diff brand, but still only a cheap one, and it was BFP!! I just hope I haven't played a cruel trick on my self by all this early testing ! Need to get past today ! Xxx

Love to all 

I wanna xx

Ps can I attach a pic on here ? If not check out website called count down to pregnancy, and the HPT gallery. My user name on there is alwaysanauntie. Will try & upload today's pic. 

/links


----------



## Nightingale743

Rellie....congrats on the bfp....I'm sure the trigger shot be out your system by now. Just try and take it easy and I'm sure your result gonna b the same on Wednesday....that's my OTD too x

Congrats to I wantabigbelly too ...there is no way ur trigger shot still showing now xx

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Rellie

Iwanna, i had a look, positive to me!!!!! I did a digital one and it doesnt have a line..... but TMI coming up, i have been to the loo and on wiping there is brown mucus type string there now but no brown spotting! I am going insane...

Must must must stop effin googling!!!!

Jsmith, holding out for the best news for you...xx   

xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Rellie- does your digi  say preg or does it have the weeks come up? I hope this is it for us ! Xx the brown bit could just be old gunk worked its way down from EC or ET ? No bleeding is good xx half of me wishes I hadn't tested Friday now , but the other half of me loves seeing the tests lol xxx


----------



## Rellie

Yeah, the digi, says "pregnant 1-2 weeks"... i really hope the yak is just working itself out, i had to test though, i am back in work tomorrow, i couldnt have waited till Wednesday then gone into work had it been BFN, of course i suppose it still could be on Wednesday! You dare though    

Fingers crossed hun, this time i have felt different, but hey those drugs will seriously eff up your body! so who knows!

       for all of us i really do...xxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Rellie you spurred me on to test this morning as I'm also 10dp3dt but unfortunately it was a bfn for me. Still holding out a bit of hope for otd on 5th though.

Congratulations on your bfp!!!!!! When is ur otd?


----------



## Amandalina

Rellie and iwanna, congrats to you both! Lots of       for you both!

Charlieb1,   there's still time til your OTD, fingers crossed hon.

Even though I'm same as you, 10dp3dt, I couldn't test if I wanted to as DH and I agreed not to by the test til later in the week, so none in the house!


----------



## Charlieb1

I promised dh as well but I sneakily found a cheap one that I had bought from amazon last year. After I did it, he came upstairs and I jumped back in bed, he said I hope there's no testing going on up here! Busted! So had to tell him!!!
Im holding on to fact mine was fet aswell so may take a bit longer.
Do you have any symptoms amandalina? Xx


----------



## Zaicool

Hi EVeryone am new in this site I just had my egg donor transfer now is 5 days. My stomach is bloated but not much I don't know if it's normal or what is happing.


----------



## johnsdm1

Ladies how many days after transfer did you test before it turned out positive??

I'm 9 days past 2 day and it's still negative.

Xx


----------



## Amandalina

Charlie - clever you for keeping a test in the cupboard! Lol..

I can't really say I have much in the way of symptoms, which is getting me nervous. Bbs are a bit sore (we're worse a few days back) and I had night sweats last night. Other than that, nothing, no cramps, twinges, pulling, pressure, nothing encouraging that anything is going on.  

What about you?


----------



## Rellie

I think i have peaked to early, despite my BFP this morning, i have now got huge AF pains, and the spotting is now there when i wipe and is red and brown mixed, now having to wear a pantyliner and check it every ten mins... absolutely devastated.... i fear its all over. Told DP, cant possibly go anywhere today...

What an absolute  ...  

Today was my 10dp3dt johnsdm, but i fear my BFP mounts to nothing...

Amandalina, i have had nightsweats terrible!


----------



## johnsdm1

So so sorry your bleeding. You must feel horrible.
I've been through this myself.

Did you start testing today or have you been testing before and today showed your first positive?

Thanks xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Try not to worry Rellie, I know easier said than done but that was me yesterday and nothing more since, just niggly pains.

Just rest up and I'm praying for all of us xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon my lovelies,

*Rellie* so to hear about the bleeding hun, try not to worry too much yet - it ain't over til it's over; there's still always hope 

Hope everyone else is remaining as sane as possible during this horrible 2ww. Sending lots of    and    for everyone

AFM - still only 3dp3dt feel like I've been waiting a lifetime already. Bit worried about my HCG shot yesterday as I expected to have more 'symptoms' but (.)(.)'s are less painful than they were before and nothing else really going on 
I'm desperately trying to remember how I felt last time  I know it's far too early to have any signs so far, I'm just looking for anything to pin my hopes on - silly I know!

Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello lovely 2ww ers so much to catch on, the thread moves fast! 

Rellie  huge huge hugs bfp is amazing the brown red sounds like implantation hold onto that test. 
As i read your bfP i thought il do one .. But still held off i cant take the emotional rollercoaster of a neg.

Congrates to iwannabigbelly whoopie to you amazing   

Hello to everyone else and sticky dust to all

Xx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks guys...

Still all very strange down there, browny red gunk and not too much of it, but pains are nasty really, little stabbing jobbies!... looked in the loo..... TMI coming up and it looked like dry blood bits in the loo and clear urine... all very bizarre... but i will still test on wednesday of course and see what happens..

Johns, this happened to me once before but i got loads of negative tests then bled, then the clinic made me test again and it was positive. I had 3 lots of blood and the third dropped dramitically, so it was gone   ... this is the only test i have done on this cycle so no negatives before just a positive..

Sorry i have not said hello to the newbies on the thread, mind has been up bum this morning, So abig fat Hello to you!!! and all the best of luck, dont let my little wobble get you down...     

Thanks again ladies for listening.. xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh Rellie ..   I think it's sounding a lot like implantation not AF keep positive . 
You could go to a&e and ask for blood hcg test that's what penny had me do last time .. They were brilliant and didn't keep me waiting . 

Big hello and welcome to the new 2ww ers. Sending you positive sticky vibes.


----------



## Charlieb1

Rellie try not to worry, it sounds like implantation bleeding- remember what people gave said about gestone so now I think that's a good thing!
Keep positive Hun.
Hope everyone is doing ok.

I'm feeling like I've got a slightly pulled muscle in my right side today now, it's the first weird feeling I've had- does anyone know if this could be a symptom or is it just wishful thinking


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi Charieb1 .. I to that's sounding normal ! 
The twitches, bubbles, shooting pains etc are all supposed to be implantation... Sounds like a sign to me   xx


----------



## jsmithuk

what a rollcoaster all this is.  I think AF is playing with me,  this morning I thought it was coming full on and now stopped just a bit of brown when wipe.  I reckon it'll be there full on either monday or tuesday morning after giving me hope.  I'm almost thinking now its better to think its not going to happen and be happily surprised if it is.  Just acting normal now.  If its gonna happen its gonna happen I guess - hurry up test day.  I won't test before cos I've seen so many stories when it changes.  Good luck               xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Glad others are getting weird 'pulled a muscle' type feelings too. I thought maybe it was in my head, I had actually pulled something or it was maybe internal bruising from all goings on but I prefer the implantation theory so I'm hoping its more that than anything else 

Just had a look at the front page - can't believe how many of us there are now and how many were testing today and tomorrow! I feel so far away being second to last so far  

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow!!  xxx


----------



## Charlieb1

I'm going to go with the positive ness and say its implantation!!! Isn't it a bit late though at 11dt?? 

Can I be added to the front page sherry please?? Anything that may be good luck!! Test day 5th xx thank you


----------



## Rellie

Thanks again ladies

Mine has eased off, to be honest it wasnt horrendous flo, but definately brown and red mixed.. need for a panty liner, but mainly on wiping, so scary though, BFP bkew up in my face.... Ging to ue a good ole pee stick on Wednesday, instead of the digital and see what that brings on my OTD. Hmmmm i wonder if i can wait till then! 

I am still getting light headed and hot and cold, carrying a jumper around the house with me today i keep whipping off in a sweat... i also have a feeling of a pulled tummy muscle you all seem to mention, weird isnt it...

I dont think mine can be implantation bleeding at 10dp, or can it? when i started spotting at 7-9dp i get it, but 10?? lets see what tomorrow brings hey girlies??

Mucho love ad PMA to us all...     xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Rellie- glad it has eased off , at leader you are getting BFP , cling on to it !   

Well ihad a day shopping, big mistake went to chemist and bought 4 tests !!! 2 normal, 2 digi. So as soon as I got home did the digi one (5pm ish) and it came up pregnant straight away, and when I pulled stick out the line was darker than the control. !!! If it's still same story tomorrow morning I am telling hubby, not said a word yet !! Didn't want to disappoint him , like last 3 times xx

Good luck to everyone xxx

I wanna xxx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations to those with BFPs, and commiserations to those with  BFNs. 

My AF really is here, so I'm out. Heartbroken. Going to take a few months out and try to lose enough weight for IVF.


----------



## Rellie

Awww polita, keep positive thats the best thing for you...   

DP is saying this is our last try, i kind of feel the same, this is my second fresh IVF and we had 1 FET since January this year! So please lets see what the crack is over the next couple of days...

I wanna, you make me laugh! i am off to buy a couple of varieties tomorrow i need to check the BFP ive had from this morn.

You guys probably wont agree, but i had a few pessaries left from last cycle, and even though i am on gestone injections, i did one today for good measure, all google pointed towards extra progesterone, so i did! cant harm..... 

xx


----------



## pebblegirl

Hi ladies

I am so sorry so many of you are struggling with agonising waits. It's truly horrible. I am also sorry I haven't posted on here much as I have been quite unwell with ohss. I did get a very faint bfp today on my OTD so really over the moon at this stage. It still feels very early days and seems like an early OTD compared to most so just praying it stays that way. 

Keep strong 

Pebble girl


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Aww pebble sorry to hear u have been poorly, hope you are  feeling better now. Congrats on your   !!  So you think your OTD is early? How many days past 3/5 transfer are you?  Hard not to get excited isn't it, I still have 2 sleeps till OTD , OTD will make me 10dp5dt xxx


----------



## Nightingale743

Congrats pebblegirl...that's great news x

Rellie I don't blame u I probably would do the same in your position x


----------



## pebblegirl

Thank you

I wanna - I was 11dpt5dt. That just seems much earlier than some! Best of luck to you  Tuesday.  Xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Well pebble I think your OTD is fine, it's a day longer than mine ,  every clinic is diff tho xx enjoy this moment xx thanks for your best wishes xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh polllita .. So sorry , so totally sucks huh. Rest up and be kind to your self.  

Whoopieeeee to you all with BFP 

I don't know if to do a early test again now or not. 
REALLY want to know so longing for a BFP But on flip side don't want to know if it'l be a BFN 

What day past ovulation have you girls tested ?? Xx xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Poppy - I got feint on 11dpo/EC, slightly stronger at 12dpo/EC, And today  a digi preg today 13dpo/EC xx


----------



## poppyseed1

So if I do one now .. Would it be ok or does it really need to be morning wee?? .. Is there really that much difference ?


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Poppy, what DPO are you ? They do say morning is better but I got a very strong digi at 5pm tonight xx


----------



## poppyseed1

I'm day 11dpo .. Shall I go for it ? Or just wait til the morning .. I bought £1 land ones plus a clearblue so I'm not worried about using them it's the sinking heart feeling of a BFN 

My boobs *are* sore mind . (But that could be pms)


----------



## iwannabigbelly

We'll poppy in my opinion I would wait untill the morning and use nice strong wee xxx but it's up to u honey xxx

Ps have u looked at countdown to pregnancy website ? Xx


----------



## johnsdm1

Charlie I'd just like to say that the HCG is produced after implantation!

No implantation = no HCG

So in theory if you have a positive pregnancy test you did have implantation. Therefore it's very unlikely it's late implantation.


Hope that helps

x


----------



## Charlieb1

I'm confused johnsdm1?!

What I was asking before was if it was possible to have a late Implanter at 11dpt?


----------



## johnsdm1

Not if you've got a positive pregnancy test.

Sorry I can't keep up with everyone's situation.
I thought to had a positive.

Sorry

X


----------



## Charlieb1

Oh no I wish!!! It was a bfn this morning but I've tested 5 days early so still holding on to some hope!
Hope you are  ok x


----------



## susie1974

hi girls ive just found this thread am 9dp5dt  after a medicated fet, cramps am getting are horrendous at times the joys of the bum bullets  
charlieb1 ive read that implantation is most common  9dpo and it takes roughly 2 days , then you start to get the hcg x


----------



## poppyseed1

Iwanna .. No I haven't , but I will . Il google it now xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Well I have been putting my preg test pics on there , at 11dpo, 12 DPO &. 13dpo, now gonna put another pic on. My user name on there is alwaysanauntie.  Xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi everybody, hope your 2WW is going well.  

My OTD is Saturday 7th if you want to add me to the list, Sharry.  

How's everyone coping.  Gotta say after a brilliant week emotionally last week, apart from work stress, I'm feeling a bit subdued today.  Probably too much excitement enjoying week 1 of 2WW.  

    
Diesy xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Good luck to you Diesy  Xxx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you IWBB, ooooh sounds like you are doing well!  Brilliant!  I got a couple of First Response and can test from tomorrow but not sure, might wait a day or so.  I'd just ignore if it said neg and keep testing till OTD.  

Me too  
Diesy xox


----------



## susie1974

iwanna ive just had a nosey at your test pic... WOW thats super strong massive congrats   x

my otd is n tuesday , feel like ive aged 10 years this last week


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi diesy welcome  

Iwanna.. Amazing site .. Said to early for me to test! I ovulated on day 12 of a regular 28day cycle so I think that's why-? Also it's hard to know which iui might work I had one on the weds (day 11 cycle) and one fri (day 13) hoping one sperm would catch the the egg! 

I wanted /asked for this as my other iui s with drugs / pregnal failed and I opted for no drugs or pregnal just natural .. 
I did the natural following of my own body then iui when I felt the time was right ... So it really is a huge fingers crossed. 


However having said all that .. Gave in and just tested bfn grr need to wait until the 5th or 6th of dec for a accurate result !


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Can't sleep girls, laying in bed feeling sick , so is that a   Or a    Have to be up at 6am for work !xxx


That website is great ! Xx


----------



## susie1974

good luck poppyseed and diesy  

just over an hour and were one day closer      

am the same iwanna  x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

It's rank isn't it Susie , I am so tired but can't sleep xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Ahh must be something in the moon .. I can't sleep either. :-/ 
I like the thinking .. Just keep testing until positive or AF diesy humm that'l be my plan too... 
After all the tests only cost me a £1 each ! 
On the sight Iwaana recommend the £1land tests have a great review.. Why pay more !?!? 

That's me decided .. Testing every morning until two lines appear


----------



## 3babies

Can i join you ladies   
i'm almost half way til test day, not much to report but sending    vibes to each & everyone of us x


xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Welcome 3 babies and good luck to u x


----------



## jsmithuk

Hi all,  congrats to all with BFP's !!  Fabulous news.  Good luck to everyone testing today .  I don't know what my body is doing as bleeding stopped again.  Think AF playing tricks but waiting until test day tomorrow morning.  I only got one so I may as well wait now.  I've been waking up all week in the night but last night work up at 1.30 and couldn't get back to sleep so did a load of work.  Hopefully will mean I can have a bit of a rest later.  Fingers crossed all xxxx             xxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Well 99% sure it's over for me. Bled through the night. Feel like rubbish. Oh well off to work I go, god dam that bfn yesterday morning..

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## susie1974

Oh rellie my heart goes out to you  
Welcome 3babies ( nice screen name )
Jsmith am with you it's my test day tomorrow too , eek 
Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## jsmithuk

Rellie - so sorry, its heartbreaking, but don't give up !!  Susie - look forward to testing together tomorrow and just hope AF stays away ! xxx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks ladies. My post should have said bfp yesterday!

Will still take the drugs and test Wednesday just to prolong the agony!!

Good luck thise testing today and tomorrow xx


----------



## Nightingale743

So sorry Rellie,  is it heavy bleed?


----------



## Charlieb1

Rellie... have you tested again today hun? Are you sure its an af bleed??

Welcome newbies and good luck to everyone testing today.

Ladies, please tell me I am not alone here- i am sat at work this morning and cannot concentrate on anything, (let alone work) and I feel like i am going crazy! This 2ww has been horrific, constant guessing at all the potential symptoms- i am sat at my desk and just feel like i want to cry- no one in the office knows whats going on so i have to try and act normal as well! 
i just want to scream!!! 
sorry for the rant but i dont know what else to do!


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Rellie* - keeping everything crossed for you hun     

*Charlieb1* - me too! I'm trying to finish my biology and chemistry reports for uni and I end up on here! I'm getting a bit behind which is stressing me out but I can't concentrate as I'm stressing out - vicious cycle really!  so glad I've got all you guys on here though, as you said I haven't told anyone else either, it's so hard acting normal when your brain is running wild!


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi x-Stacey-x
It really is crazy isn't it! I've had clients emailing and ringing me all morning with urgent requests and I am currently sat in a coffee shop trying to clear my head! It's a catch 22 though because I'm stressing about not doing my job properly now!!

Rahhhh!!!! Let's hope it's worth all this and we get our bfp's !!!!


----------



## Rellie

Tell me about it Stacey and Charlie! First day back at work, no one knows, keep asking me how I am? As told them I had to have a gynae op!!

Not sure what's going on down there it is light. But had to yse a tampon as I'm at work and couldn't risk a down pour! 

Wish people would stop asking me for things in here today! 

Xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hello -

Please can you add me? Just had FET - my OTD is 6th Dec.

Thanks

Laura


----------



## jsmithuk

Oh jeez - brown/bleed started again after stopping all night/morning.  Please stop.  Bit the bullet and did the pregnancy test and the bloody thing didn't work .  arrrrgggghhh. maybe for the best, I've still got to work all afternoon.xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh Rellie :-/ hugs ... 
Jsmithuk .. Brown ish sounds like implantation keep strong. 

Welcome 3 babies 
And hi hi to Susie 1974  

I tested again this am bfn .. Arrragh still days alway until 5/6th which is test day so il stay positive . Xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Good luck to all testing today xx

Poppyseed...fingers crossed x

Afm....too scared to move...twinges are back x


----------



## Charlieb1

Ah poppyseed, bless you for testing again! I am trying so hard not to. How many dpt are you?

jsmithuk- as if it didnt work! that was a sign not to test yet i guess!! 

how you feeling rellie?

i cannot wait for this wait to be over!


----------



## jsmithuk

I'm on day 13 past natural FET, I thought implantation bleed wuld have been long gone but who knows.  Maybe it was a sign the test didn't work.  Will buy a new one and wait until the morning unless AF comes tonight which I have a horrible feeling it will.  Keep strong everyone xxxxx


----------



## Nightingale743

Jsmithuk - fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Amandalina

I've just joined the ranks of you ladies who have been spotting...I'm trying not to freak out.  

Had some brown spotting this afternoon 11dp3dt. Haven't tested yet, so I have no idea one way or another. Trying. Not. To. Worry. ARGH!


----------



## Paulapumpkin

I've tested and it's BFP !!! In total shock and completely overwhelmed. Have blood test in the morning.

Thinking of ladies with a BFN, sending big hugs.

Positive vibes for ladies due to test, let's hope for more BFPs.

Paulapumpkin - HUGE congratulations hun what fab news!!! X

Xxx


----------



## Katy30

Hi ladies, wow this is an emotional rollercoster, you all seem to know so much about IVF to. Im due to test on the 12th 1 blast went on Yesterday, sunday, and had period pains ever since. Really hope it goes well for everyone!


----------



## Becca3010

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on here much since joining as I have been keeping myself away from the internet.  Been driving myself crazy...  But only two days to go until OTD now  

Congratulations to all those who have got BFPs and lots of   and   for all those still to test.

 s to all

xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Evening !!! 

Welcome to all the newbies & good luck .   

Hug to those with BFN xxx you will get there ! Xx

Paula - congrats on your BFP !!! Fantastic news xx

Well as for me ........ I tested again this morning & tonight and it is a loud & proud   I am still in shock ! Very strong line ! Check out picture on countdown to pregnancy (user name alwaysanauntie) I know I have been getting BFP but I didn't think it would last. However I still have retest to get to & day35 scan. The worry never ends ! OTD is tomorrow, but I don't think it will change in 12 hrs ! Xxx

Love & luck to all

I wanna xxx


----------



## Becca3010

Huge congratulations I wanna  

xx


----------



## pinkyslippers

Hello everyone

I'm new here, and a bit nervous, but I'm in my 2ww and driving myself mad!  My OTD is 8 December, so another nail biting week ahead.  Stupidly did a test today (so stupid) which was negative so now I have freaked myself out about that too. I had ICSI back in July, BFN and this time it was FET, transfer was on my wedding anniversary, 26 November!  We had two frosties but one didn't survive the thaw, I was so upset about it.  But hopefully this frostie will stick.  I had a bath 2 days after transfer (it didn't tell me not to in the notes I had from the clinic) and I feel like I have blown it as I didn't know about the no hot baths rule....but I am trying to stay positive    

Hope everyone is doing well and not driving themselves round the bend like me  .  This is so hard, isn't it?  

Love & hugs to all xxx
Pinky


----------



## jsmithuk

There's some really great news on here tonight - well done ladies.  Still no AF for me so still a slim chance.  I've bought some more tests so its test time in the morning for me.  Only time will day.  Good luck all.  So happy for those with the  BFP's, and those with BFN's I know its hard, but don't give up, one in the future may work !! xxxxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

For all of you having IVF this link might help - it might also make you think about testing early! 

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## iwannabigbelly

good luck to those testing with me tomorrow xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Congrats to those with BFPs, lovely to hear.

Welcome pinkyslippers, don't worry I'm sure we all worry we have done something we shouldn't have....it is hard but we will help you through. I'm nearing the end of my 2ww and there has been ups and downs.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Hello ladies ! 

I had my transfer today and wondered what you think constituted rest? 
I find it very hard to sit still and even went to Argos on my way home from the clinic! 
Is this all really bad and should I actualy be in bed? Doctor said to take it easy and not do anything strenuous. 

Thank you doff any advice


----------



## Nightingale743

Hi dawnie22

Congrats on transfer, they say to just take it easy and no heavy lifting. If you felt up to going round the shops then that's fine.  Some people say to keep mobile as this improves circulation which in turn will help implantation. But the main advice is just do what you feel ok with, no warm baths for first day or 2. 

Good luck x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Dawnie - I went round a shop after ET too ! Circulation is good for implantation. I rested in the afternoon , but went out in the to theatre and a meal ! Rested the next day for a bit but was out again for another meal ! Then back to work, my job is quite physical, but I just put myself on light duties xx do what you feel is right xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi and thank you for the advice I feel better now, so easy to blame things isn't it?  

How are you 2 ladies? Have you tested yet? 
Nightingale not long now .. Have you tested yet? 

Dawnie xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Hi Dawnie I tested on  Saturday and got  a BFP but will not be convinced until I test Wednesday xx


----------



## Dawnie22

How wonderful!! So happy for you !! So could be twinnies?!! 
What's happening Wednesday? Is that beta?


----------



## poppyseed1

Wow all the BFP news well done all huge congrats. 


Question please !.. I've ovary pain any one else had this ? This afternoon had a pain sensation in my privates lol and felt like I was bleeding .. But nothing there. 
Anyone else had this ? 

I always every month have sore boobs b4 my period so I can't say my sore boobs are a sign as it could be either! 

My tummy , tummy button area but inside feels like pin pricks .. Any one had this ?? 
Wondering what's going on 

Thanks all xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Nope still preg test at home, my clinic don't do beta.  Just not convinced I guess till I do another one, thinking to do one in the morning xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Dawnie, your welcome. I am 9dp5dt today and got very strong BFP, my OTD is tomorrow. I have Been getting BFP since fri 6dp5dt getting stronger each day xx good luck to you xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Poppyseed I've been having pains in private area on and off since egg transfer....just rest up and hope settles, how many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Dawnie22

Poppy seed - I had my transfer today and my left ovary is hurting loads!! 

I wanna big belly - so happy for you and what brilliant embies you have!! Mine are both 3.3 xx

Nightengale - so happy for you too and best of luck for Wednesday xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Thanx Dawnie22  and good luck again xx


----------



## susie1974

Poppyseed am getting the same there horrendous sometimes x


----------



## poppyseed1

I had iui not transfer ... But yes let's hope it's a positive sign xx 

Ahh Susie1974 .. They are arnt they !? Thank fully this eve non but this afternoon it was horrid !


----------



## jsmithuk

Hi All,  I'm a BFN on my test date today but still no AF.  Its actually a weird releif from the 2ww and I had a proper nights sleep for the first time in 2 weeks.  This was my last go.  I've already been blessed once with my daughter who is 3, and I hope every lady out there gets their BFP's.  Time to plan next year's holiday !! xxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Hi ladies

Congrats to all the bfp's out there! Well it's defo my af... Been in so
Much pain for the last 2 days, did another test yesterday afternoon and it was bfn, the digi I did on Sunday must be super sensitive to get the bfp and maybe it picked up a little if the hcg injection. I do t know, this has happened before to me so I suppose I shouldn't be too shocked. Otd is tomorrow, my clinic still makes you test again so will do but the outcome is clear...:-(

Well that's 3 transfers this year and I am hanging up my ivf shoes for a good while. The roller coaster is too fast for me! Maybe try an abroad clinic later next year.

All the best ladies and thanks for being there. I wanna - I am chuffed to bits for you, sounds like you deserve it

Xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Good morning ladies xxx


Jsmith & Rellie. - my heart goes out to you, I have been in your shoes. I know how u r feeling.    


Well OTD is here and it is a definite BFP ! Used just the one test today (the clinic one) and as the wee was going up it the line was appearing ! I will post pic to countdown to pregnancy for those who wish to see it.  I know I have been getting BFP over last few days well I am still in shock , as I never thought I would get this far. After nearly 10years ttc, time was pushing on. I had 2xIui, 3x fresh IVF , 2xnat FET . This was our last ever go being private. I know it's early days, and I have to still be cautious, but I am going to enjoy every moment.


I wish all u lovely ladies all the best and thank you for all your support xxxx


I wanna (I gotta) xxxxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Rellie I'm so sorry Hun, this Ivf journey can b so cruel. I'm still surprised you have had af though - are you still having the injections? 

Sorry to the other ladies with bfn as well.....

Congrats to the bfp's, you must be over the moon!!

Afm..... I still have 2 days till otd but I'm convinced it's not worked, no symptoms now at all, just feel a bit emotional and hormonal. I'm dreading Thursday but in a way I'll be glad when it's out of the way so at least we will know either way and will defo be booking a holiday if it's bfn.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Rellie

Charlie- yeah still on injections, tbh I bled everytime, it doesn't surprise me as I have horrendous periods anyway, I honestly think I'm about to bleed when they put them in, but hey I'm not the consultant! My periods are that strong I think I could bleed through any drug, I'm not sure if that's the reason they don't stick... So many questions for the clinic hey! 

Feel a bit relieved my self to be honest this 2ww felt different but has also been the most emotional!!

Oh well get the du pape out!! :-(

Xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All 

Wow this thread moves quickly!

I'm today 11dpt3dt and feeling a little more sick that usual. Could it be a bug? Still holding out for OTD on Friday, I haven't caved yet!

Congrats to all the BFP! Im sorry to those who haven't got the result that you wanted - make sure you are spoilt over the next couple of days. xxx


----------



## susie1974

Rellie and jsmith am so sorry my heart goes out to you both  

Iwanna massive congratulations  

Good luck everyone else testing or testing soon

Afm its my otd and I got a Bfp


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Susie - huge congrats to you too my darling xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nightingale743

Congrats susie1974 and iwannabigbelly x

Sorry to Rellie and jsmithuk , hugs to u both.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Amandalina

The brown spotting I had yesterday has turned into a light AF. Called the clinic and they said just to continue the pessaries and test on Saturday as planned. 

I'm so gutted. I can't see how this much bleeding wouldn't mean it's all over.


----------



## Sharry

I just wanted to tell you no symptoms means nothing!!!
After 5 IVF's since my son and giving up on treatment, I decided to focused on myself and lost over 5 stone .... I have just done a test to prove to my hubby that my lack of AF was stress related to discover that at 42 I am pregnant !!!! 

Never give up hope!!!!

Sharry xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Rellie so so sorry  . Be kind to your self and take it easy for a while. 

Congrats to Susie , Iwanna and the others with BFP ... 



I'm scared to test again so going to hold out until Saturday (try to) if AF comes il be gutted but might be easier than one line on a test stick. 

Kinda got the pre period feeling .. That low heavy feeling down there. 

My boobs have been sore for past 4 days so sooner than they would be on a regular cycle... But as I get sore boobs anyway not going on it a symptom. 

I defo don't normally get all bubble sensations I've had or sharp pains etc but maybe I don't really normally pay attention . 
Think I've gone into prepare myself for bfn as I know I'm gonna be soo gutted. Like everyone on e here we all sure so keen for. BFP . 

Xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh wow Sharry whooppieeee that's amazing huge massive massive congrats xx xx xx


----------



## poppyseed1

P Rellie .. I can really recommend penny at serum she is wonderful there. Xx


----------



## RuthB

Sharry!!! I'm not even on this thread but you are so good to us all and that is absolutely fabulous news, congratulations! Here is to a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Congrats Sharry that's great news xx

Afm I couldn't resist and tested again, BFP , praying all b ok this time round xx


----------



## susie1974

Congratulations nightingale x

Sherry what a wonderful surprise for you congratulations x

Poppy good luck if you choose to test early x


----------



## susie1974

Btw sharry sorry for keep putting sherry it's my phones predictive text


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Sharry .....wow fantastic news!!! Xxx


----------



## Becca3010

So sorry for those with BFNs, thoughts are with you.  

Congratulations to all those with BFPs  

xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Sharry - wow! Congrats on both the weight loss and the bfp !!!!


----------



## Snave78

Hi ladies
Test date 6th dec with 2 frosties, slowly going crazy on this 2ww (this site is keeping me going though) even though i have work to take my mind off it this time. Really wanna test early but last time i did that and it was positive then 4'negatives (chemical pregnancy!) it was nice to be pregnant for the weekend though! 
 for everyone on here n sending HUGE sticky thoughts!


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Congrats to sharry & nightingale xxx fantastic newsxxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Wow this thread has moved on fast .. 

Welcome welcome to the newbies fingers crossed for BFP to all of you 

Hope everyone else is doing ok this eve xx 

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743

Thank you iwannabigbelly xx


----------



## auntydanni

Hi girls

Can I join u? I'm 4dp5dt and have been doing well, better than last time!! Staying calm and not going   but I've been spotting (brown)since 2dp5dt and its not stopping. There are times when it's not there then it's back at the next loo trip. Sharry, (huuuuge congrats by the way!!!) you have seen so many ladies on here, any thoughts on what it could mean? 

Thought I was doing so well now I'm feeling super anxious again  

Xxxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Welcome auntydanni. .. Sounds like implantation ? I'm sure someone who knows more will chop in. 

Xx


----------



## Amandalina

Good morning all

Congrats to you Sharry and nightingale! Auntidanni, that sounds like it could be implantation, brown is supposed to be ok.

AFM, I'm 3 days from OTD and had bleeding all day yesterday. Passed a (tmi) large clot last night which I just knew was my embie. Cried so hard. Clinic says to keep taking pessarries and test on OTD, and I will, but it seems so futile.

Amandalina


----------



## Nightingale743

Thank u Amandalina, I'm so sorry you been bleeding. Hugs to you both xx


----------



## Rellie

Congrats all you bfp's out there, how lovely....

Sorry amandalina, I feel the same, tested today my otd and it was bfp. It's a cruel twist as I have been bleeding quite heavily for a couple of days with clots. Also a lot of pain, so this is the same as last time I feel and a chemical pregnancy as I had on last transfer. All symptoms have gone, feeling sick sore boobs etc, now just terrible cramping..

Ivf you have bamboozled me again! Cruel Mother Nature! 

Stay strong all bfp's an bfn's I'm thinking of you...

Xxx


----------



## Marie1970

Hi sharry, can you add me please? My official test date is the 9th.  Will be watching eagerly. Hoping for lots of + + + 's for us ladies! X


----------



## Nightingale743

OTD today and it's still BFP, thank you all for listening and helping me through the 2ww.

Love to u all xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Congrats nightingale exciting times. Xx xx 

Sorry to those with bfn :-( 

I did a test again this morning VERY faint positive , so faint had to really look. At a brief look it looks white. / negative but there is a line ... Oooo but could it be  Evaporation ? I don't know how up tell the difference.


----------



## poppyseed1

* Up no Idea where that came from ... To tell the difference


----------



## Nightingale743

Thank you poppyseed, evaporation I believe is if you look at it outside the time it says for that test, so if it says 2 mins and you look at result 5 mins, that's how I understand it.

I too checked early and it was faint, today's test that the clinic gave us has 2 lines but not very strong, but the clear blue digital we did yesterday said pregnant 1-2 weeks.  I guess it depends which test you use some pick up smaller amounts of hcg than others.

Good luck sounds very promising xx


----------



## susie1974

Big hi to all newbies  

So sorry to all who got bfn  

Poppy sounds promising how many dpiui are you now and which test did you use I recommend frer avoid the Internet cheapies there poo xx


----------



## jupiterharley

Hi Sharry

Can you please add me? My official OTD is 9th December (Monday).

Thank you.


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi ladies 

Wishing you all well on your 2ww and congrats to Nightengale and others who have a bFP !! 

Can I ask you what you're all feeling symptom wise? If anything? I am only on day 2 and already going mad !! 

Dawnie xx


----------



## waitingfor#2

Hi ladies!!  
I hope I can join in. I'm 17dpo and I'm scared to death to test for fear of a BFN.  
I will be testing tomorrow if I don't freak myself out again. It is nice to finally to have some people to talk to about this. I have been going crazy  I am 3 days late now. I have sore bbs, cramping, sore throat/swollen gland on left side. My bbs are hard and my nips are sensitive and seem to have swelled up   woke up with stuffy nose in morning couple of days ago. Very emotional, which isn't like me at all. Short tempered, feeling depressed. Also been having vivid sex dreams....sorry about tmi.  They are all my ex's, and one girl!?!! My poor bf is not in any of them.  also have been getting a tingling sensation in my tummy, really weird. Tingling in my bbs as well. I really just need someone to talk too. I feel lost and alone. I don't think I can go through this anymore, ttc 4 years now. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. No infertility with me or bf. I have had 3 m/c and one at 4 months. I hope this is my month. Baby dust to all and hoping we all get our BFP's this month.   Sorry this was soooooo long, just needed to vent. Thank you.


----------



## waitingfor#2

Oh I forgot to mention that (sorry tmi) I have been having this milky thick cm with bits in it. I thought AF was coming and ran to bathroom to only find it was just my cm dripping into toilet. Gross!!! There is no smell or anything. Maybe a little itching but nothing serious. I have never had this except when I was pregnant with my.DS who is now 6. But thank God no AF!!! Thank you ladies for the help in advance.


----------



## waitingfor#2

Sorry one more thing...lol. I have been having mild cramping too like AF is gonna show up anytime. I pray she won't.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

If you are 17dpo Waitingfor I would just test


I have just had 2 x 4A embryos transferred


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi all 
@dawnie : my symptoms so far have been  flu type shivers and sweats for two days. 
Stuffy nose. 
Bubble type sensation in tummy 
Shooting pains and pin prick type feeling. 
AF feeling ... 
All a day or two and sometimes just a few hours at a time. 

@susie I'm 11dpo due to test on Saturday. 
Xx 

@waiting for... Go for it test you are sounding very preggers to me  

On the white milky stuff there... I've had that last two days too thought AF had come went t loo and no just the milky stuff.... I'm assuming this is normal if you have it to  xx 

Anyway please test and let us know... 

Xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, just popping by to say that I tested tonight (early) otd 6th Dec and it was a BFP!!

I felt soo sick I wanted to see if it was positive or a stomach bug! 

I just pray now that I can make it past 8 weeks!

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Becca3010

Hi All,

OTD is today and I got a nice BFP  

Good luck to all those still in waiting

 s to all

xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Congrats to you two wow amazing !! 

Am only two days in and going mad!! Feels like I am getting my period I have cramps like hell and a bloated tummy 😞 
Do you remember how you felt so early on? 

Thanks for the advice before re flu symptoms and well done on not testing yet at 11 days wow you have strength !!

Dawnie xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi ladies

I am 7dp2dt and I have ridiculously achy legs, has anyone else had this? 

Thanks 

Em xx


----------



## auntydanni

Waitingfor, it sounds super positive! Test and let us know. Praying for you your long wait is over. 

Congrats to the BFPs wow!  

Huge hugs to those with bfn, or bfp with bleeding. That is the cruelest part. I had that on my last FET and im so scared the same will happen again. In fact I'm seriously concerned it will as I am still spotting a very tiny amount on and off all day, 4 days now. Just not sure what to think :/ don't think it can be af as I'm on a fully medicated FET? Xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Yay congrats to Lozza & becca !! 


Em wills, yes I did for most of 2ww and still now x


Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Marie1970

Hi pinky just reading thru the 2ww thread catching up on everyone's progress I had my transfer 5 day on the 27th and am going insane testing every morning but I'm hoping its still too early! Have you resisted the temptation to test again? It's so hard! Good luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm going to try not to early test, am also going to try hard not to eat lots of crap food and stay healthy altho today has not gone well


----------



## Snave78

Tested a day before OTD and its a BFP! Had a chemical pregnancy last time when i tested 3 days before OTD so dont want to get too excited!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations!! I would take that as a positive!!


----------



## EmWills

Snave78 - congratulations  

Big congratulations to all the bfp's!!

Iwannabigbelly - thanks for the reassurance Hun, I wanted to chop them off last night they ached so bad, it's eased a bit this morning tho. Congratulations on your bfp  

Hope everyone else is ok and not going too crazy. No one will ever understand how hard the 2ww is until they've been through what we all have. 

Em xx


----------



## Snave78

You are exactly right em! Thank you! Had a blood test this morning to confirm, waiting for results! 

Still praying for all you lot still waiting,  
Xxx


----------



## sunflowers2013

Hi ladies, I hope you won't mind me joining you. My ET was 27/Nov with 2 lovely embies on board on day 3. My OTD is 11/Dec, 6 days to go. I am trying to stay calm and positive. Had a bit of syptoms here and there such as sore boob, lots of wild dreams etc. Just try to stay positive for the second week. Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww.


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi and welcome *sunflowers2013* hope you're coping ok so far - we have the same otd!  I had my et on 25th with day3 embies too, it's strange how some clinics give different lengths of time before otd. Had the same kind of symptoms as you so far so fingers crossed for us both


----------



## krolland70

Hi all, new to this thread, I had 3 blasts transferred on 27th Nov, think test day is Monday? as I am have had HCG shots, this is double donor. Have been pregnant 3 times before and lost them at 8-9 weeks, can't remember symptoms, so for now I have sore boobs when running up staits, or when poked, nudged or knocked, felt instantly sick smelling coconut hand soap which I normally like, constipation, some crampy/strtchy/heavy feeling in abdomen and backache of and on. I think its the 4 progesterone pessaries a day I have to take!!!

Anyway hope you are all well, this 2ww stuff is awful! good luck to you all.

Kate
xx


----------



## Cbeck82

Hi all! I'm new to this! 1st ever post, hope its ok to post here! I had 1 blast transferred on 25th nov, official test date is tomo but have been poas since Monday! All have been positive and lines have got darker but I have been spotting since Tuesday and really worried! Anyone experienced this? And been ok!  
  Thanks 
Claire


----------



## poppyseed1

Welcome to all the new 2wwers  

Congrats to those with BFP this thread is looking soo positive. 
I too tested this morn and a faint BFP (due to test on Saturday) will test again tomoz and Saturday. 
I also had a chemical preg last time.. How ever feel very different  to the last time so I'm hoping   It's all good. I still have the tummy sensation that AF is coming but it is slightly different to AF (if you get me?) 

Anyway won't ramble 
Sticky dust to all and hope the 2ww isn't going too slowly for the rest of you (it feels like forever )


----------



## auntydanni

Hi snave poppyseed and cbeck congrats on the BFPs!!

Cbeck, I too have spotting and did on my last cycle that I got a bfp. I'm queried about it too but my clinic said you just can't tell at this stage what it means :/ 

Krolland, when you say you have clotting and immune issues, do you mind me asking what the clotting issues? I'm concerned that I have not enough clotting (wonky clotting screen) as oppose to too much which is the usual problem. Just wondered whether that was what you had too? 

Afm, still brown spotting :/ just hope that I get a definite answer soon, either positive and sticky, or negative and onto the next stage. 

Xxx


----------



## krolland70

HI auntydanni- I have Thrombophilia, so thicker blood, that clots far too well so am on blood thinner twice a day until I test on MOnday then depending on outcome depend on what happens next. I also have elevated NK cells that are treated with 25mg Prednisolone currently. 

Congratulations to all with BFP's, hang in there for those who are waiting for OTD, I test Monday and have bought my Clear Blue digital, terrified as feel I could be but don't want to think about it as probably will be progesterone and then be disappointed.

Good Luck, baby dust and best wishes.

Kate
xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all, 

Just wanted to pop by as today was my OTD and it was still a BFP! 

Showing as 2-3 weeks on clearblue digital!

I am hoping that it sticks after everything I have been through!!

Congrats and good luck to all those still waiting to test - remember if you have IVF and a 3dt - the levels of HCG won't be high enough in your body to show a positive result until after 11dpt. So step away from the HPT's!!! 

Thinking of you all that have't got the result you want - make sure you look after yourself and your body. xxx


----------



## Snave78

Had more sptting today after positive pee stik and blood test. Spotting much worse today, sorry for TMI but previously dark discharge and now red when i wipe but not a bleed! WORRYING! Help!


----------



## poppyseed1

Shave 78 I'd ring clinic or pop to a&e for hcg bloods that will pit your mind at ease. (I had to this last time) fingers crossed as bleeding can be perfectly normal. The fact you have had BFP test is a good sign. 


I tested with clear blue this morning BFP 1-2 weeks so won't test tomoz when I'm due to test. .. 3 positive (2 with 2 limes and one digital) is enough for me ! 

Congrats to lozzaj83


----------



## johnsdm1

Negative for me. Blood test confirmed.
My first round gone. 2 left to go. Brown spotting has starters today too. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## auntydanni

Snave, sending huge hugs, that happened to me on my first FET. I will be praying for you that it passes quickly. I would def advise getting 2 hcg bloods done 2-3 days apart as that helped me hugely to feel I was getting information and would know quickly whAt was going on. 

Congrats poppyseed!! And to all other BFPs. Huge hugs johnsdm, this journey is so hard but if its any consolation at least you know now and can move on, being in limbo is far worse (for me personally anyway). We'll get there hon. Xx 

Afm, well trying hard not to freak out as I am still brown spotting and just had alot more on the last toilet trip. I'm sure that this cycle is heading down a rpt of last time, bfp then bleeding, and I'm just dreading the rollercoaster. I'm almost scared of getting a bfp now   has anyone had/known someone who had brown spotting throughout the 2ww and still had sticky baby?!! Any reassuring stories much appreciated. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## auntydanni

Snave, just to clarify, when I said passes quickly I meant the red spotting, that it passes off and doesn't come back!!!! Xxx


----------



## Snave78

Thank you so much, was on my hot line to the clinic and blood test tomorrow morning and maybe monday to check levels. Keeping everything crossed, and all for you ladies too. Xxx


----------



## johnsdm1

Thanks danni. Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi new to this board 
Et on Tuesday! So nervous now lol! 
You all ok? I guess my otd will be about  18 dec? Find out properly on tues lol xxx


----------



## Dawnie22

Congrats to all the bfPs !! Been away a couple of days and only just seen wow!! 

Hello and happy waiting to all the other, don't know about you but this 2ww is a killer, especially with all the symptoms! So confused!! 

Did anyone else get the metallic taste in their mouth at the beginning of 2ww( I am 4 days past 3dt) 

Dx


----------



## Katy30

Ladies help! I wanted to test and im only 5dp5dt, et was sunday. was expecting a BFN and thought it was far to early but then read articles that it's not really! my OTD is the 12th how should i prepare myself. I have no symptoms at all and just feel in a total bad mood so thinking its PMT! 
Someone put me back on track !


----------



## auntydanni

Katy, 5dp5dt definitely too early so don't lose hope. X

Unlike me, went and poas didn't I, and bfn. Am 7dp5dt. I know there's a chance it will change but I think it's slim. I just cracked after days of spotting, couldn't help it. Will test again over the weekend. Oh well, at least I won't go thru the awful will it won't it like last time. 

Xxx


----------



## Katy30

auntydanni thanks i really hope it changes for us both. Have u had any other symptoms? When is your OTD?


----------



## auntydanni

My otd is Tuesday. My boobs are v sore at the sides, feel tired and nauseous in the mornings, nearly fainted in a shop today, totally off food, disturbed sleep, headache last 2 days, sooo many symptoms but think it must be the meds or my head playing tricks with me!! Just re read my last post, blooming predictive text made no sense!! Sorry! Was trying to say at least I won't go through the uncertainty and distress of last time where I got a bfp then bled right until a m/c was confirmed a week or two later. 

Praying for a change on your test for you on otd  when is your otd?

Cxxx


----------



## auntydanni

Bfn for me again this morning, 8dp5dt.   When I had my 1 and only bfp it was on day 8 so I think it's all over for me although otd is not until next week so I'll test again then. 

Xx


----------



## Amandalina

OTD for me today and it's a BFN.  

Not surprise, as I've been bleeding since 10dp3dt.

Feeling pretty low. It's now a 9 month waiting list for my 2nd cycle. Ugh.


----------



## Katy30

My test day is Thursday, I did another test this moring and another BFN, keep thinking about what we will do if it is a BPN, we have one frostie but its a BB grade and unsure what the chances are as we have to pay we need to weigh up the odds! 
So Sorry for you BFN Amanda I hope its a success for you on your next attempt.
AuntyDanni, it is still early and you do sound like you have many symptoms that are looking good I hope it changes for both of us!


----------



## Diesy

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome!  I have fingers crossed you are all having better luck with it than me.  BFN which I knew since Sunday.  

Take care everyone - may some dreams come true this December.

Diesy xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Am so sorry for your BFNs ladies   Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## krolland70

Hi all, quick question, blasts transferred on 27th? When to test ? Had last HCG jab on Sunday?? So sorry your BFN feel it will be that for me too. However big hugs and congrats to all of the BFP ladies, envious but so so happy for you

Kate
Xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*krolland70* I would say around Wednesday?? I had a 3day et on 25th and my otd is weds too. I have already tested to check the hcg is out of my system which it is and I did my jab last Saturday so you should be safe by Weds x


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies

I had my transfer today of a 5 day blast and would love to join you all. This is my first 2ww following ivf. My clinic has given me 21st Dec as OTD. Does anyone else think thats a long time lol

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Snave78

After a bleed had. Blood test that show my hcg has gone from 164 to 340 so its all looking good.

Sorry to those with BFN. :-(


----------



## jupiterharley

Hello

I'm due to test on Monday and I did a test this morning when I first got up and it was negative :0( is it possible Monday might bring me a different result??

Feeling deflated. 

Debs


----------



## poppyseed1

Awe so sorry to those with bfn  .    


And huge welcome to the new 2ww ers xx x


----------



## auntydanni

Snave78 said:


> After a bleed had. Blood test that show my hcg has gone from 164 to 340 so its all looking good.
> 
> Sorry to those with BFN. :-(


Snave, that's brilliant news. Congrats hon. Envious but v happy for you. 
Bye for now ladies, hopefully I'll be back on this thread with better news in 3-4 months. 
Any other bfn ladies, read some of the quotes from Nelson Mandela and you will feel inspired and ready to tackle the next step  he was one amazing man.

God bless you all in your journey.

Xxxx


----------



## poppyseed1

@jupiterharley .. Wait until Monday - I tested early and was sooo deflated. I got my 1st positive the day b4 I was due to test ... BFP but the line was sooo faint at 1st glance you could hardly see it. Infact I'm sure if I'd asked anyone they would have said neg it really was faint. Then it was stronger but still faint. Then I did digital .. So really wait it's still early. Xx xx   Xx xx


----------



## FlyingCat

Hello ladies, I also had my 5DT today. 1 lovely little blast on board. Pregnant - at least for today.

Carly - Yep I'd say waiting til 21st is just plain torture. My clinic put OTD on 18th but I'll be testing on the 16th if I don't crack before that!


----------



## jupiterharley

Poppyseed1- thank you. You've given me a glimmer of hope. Thank you. 
I really appreciate you writing on here.
Congratulations on your BFP. :0) that's wonderful news. Yay, yay, yay.

Sorry to all with BFN's.  

Debs xx


----------



## Ticky

Hi everyone

Mind if I join you? I'm currently on my first day of the 2ww, I had a day 5 blast put back yesterday. This is my second cycle with my first being last year which was successful. 

Can I be added to the front please, OTD is the 16th for me. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Rellie

Hi all.....
I havent posted in a while, head has been up bottom! test day was wednesday just gone, it was BFP..... however i was bleeding since last sunday, even some clots.. TMI i know! anyway the clinic, wasnt positive, i wasnt positive, as i have had a chemical before... anyhow, i have been testing everyday since, my lines are stronger, and now a further digi has just gone from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks! i nearly fell over! i still fear for the worst and i have stopped bleeding , but girlies, this is a rollercoaster!

Just wanted to gve an update for some of the oldies on this threas, i.e poppyseed etc.. Congrats by the way! xx

So Dont test early! and dont give up hope!

xxxx


----------



## susie1974

Wow rellie absolutely over the moon for you massive congrats xx

Good luck to all you new ladies I have my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## jupiterharley

Hello

This sure is a rollercoaster. I'm due to test tomorrow, and I tested yesterday with a BFN. Today I've woken up and all my symptoms have absolutely gone! I feel like I did before I started the Ivf process. No bloating, no tenderness, absolutely nothing. 

Today I didn't feel tempted to try and test as I don't want the negativity again! I think I'll just wait now and see if AF arrives. Today would be my natural cycle due on date but clinic told me that that they took over my natural cycle with Ivf but I'll see what happens. I've just got this feeling! And a raging migraine which normally means my AF is on its way! 

Anyone else ever experience a complete loss of all Symptoms this close to otd? 

Debs


----------



## Rellie

Congrats Susie!!

I feel it's too early for congrats for me, the bleed has freaked me out completely. Of all the stories I've been reading 98%, I would say don't end well, but trying to be positive!!! See what the clinic says tomorrow...

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Snave78

Rellie, i know how you feel, my DH is so positive but when its you who is bleeding its so hard to feel positive! I started bleeding after a positive but blood tests so far show i am still BFP! Another blood test tomorrow so i have everything crossed! (And for you too)


----------



## alwayshopeful888

Hi Everyone,

I have had single ET on 07.12.13 - testing on 21.12.13 - none good enough to freeze so its all or nothing with this one. 

Can you add me to your list please?

Fingers crossed for everyone 

Love Alwayshopeful888 xxxx


----------



## Ticky

Always hopeful - we're there same there. I had one placed back on the same day with none left to freeze. Good luck.


----------



## JoRach

Hi can I be added to the list please? I had a single day 3 embryo put back on the 5th (none good enough to freeze) and otd is 18th December. I'm having ultragestan two pessaries twice a day (yuk!) and this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life!! 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.

Rach


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone. Could I please be added to the list. I had 2 embryos transferred 3dt on 2nd dec. My test date is 17th dec. 
This is our 3rd ivf cycle so I am praying 3rd time lucky!  I'm going to try really hard to not test early but the waiting is awful.
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Rellie

Awwww snave, do keep me updated, I've felt like I'm going mad these last few days, my bleeding has completely stopped now but it was exactly like an af! Pains too, I still have twinges and the fact these tests are getting stronger is mental. All my symptoms have gone sore boobs etc. although I do have done funny goings on in there. 

I think the clinic will ask to do bloods, but I've had so much time off work, it's going to be really awkward!!

Good luck all the other ladies and mucho positives!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi guys. Please can you add me on. I am on 4th IVF 2ww. I am getting test results Friday and petrified. Have no stmptoms at all. Does anyone know about no symptoms.


----------



## Snave78

Rellie i had well worse cramping that my usual AF, and a slightly lighter bleed, not trying to sound like i know what iam talking about (cos i really don't) but in pregnancy i think anything goes! 100 women seem to have 100 different pregnancies. Its ally hard to be calm but my sister advised me to take rescue remedy and i have been drinking camomile tea to try to help me too.


----------



## Rellie

Awww snave, its hard work isnt it, not knowing is the killer..

keep me updated, my af was lighter but had pain, i used tampons too, as i was going back to work and had no idea how heavy i was going to be, so im panicking about that now, as you shouldnt use them, but i thought it was all over, still could be


----------



## Snave78

Why y ou not supposed to use tampons rellie? Didnt know that! Oh heck!


----------



## Rellie

Hi snave

Something about they can cause infection.. I don't know the correct reasoning but on the leaflet I got from the clinic on bleeding in the 2ww it says don't use tampons... 

Someone on here will probably know though 

Xx


----------



## Snave78

Yeah just read that on the internet. 
Oh heck. Well thanks Rellie. Good luck and keep calm!


----------



## Dodee

Please add me to the list.  I had 2 blasts transferred on 2nd Dec.  with an OTD of 16th Dec.


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

My bbs are in agony today!!! Think the cyclogest is kicking in  

How is everyone feeling so far? X


----------



## poppyseed1

Hey Rellie .. It's sounding really positive for you  keeping my fingers crossed for you xx xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Welcome to the new people too ... Sticky baby vibes. 

Rellie I'm seriously so so happy for you it sounds soo positive. Your test wouldn't go from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks if you weren't ... Surly ? I recon it's time to cheers a non alcoholic drink ... Whoop whoop yay . 

Jupiterharley good luck for your test day tomoz - thinking of you.. 

Snave keep us posted .. But it's sounding good with a positive  test  

Xx xx


----------



## Katy30

well i'm pretty sure its all over for me im 8dp5dt and another negative this morning, trying to be strong but its very hard and thinking what to do next is very scary. 
Hoping everyone gets the poitive they all want .


----------



## jupiterharley

Hello

Thank you for those who messaged kind wishes and thoughts for my test today. Unfortunately it was negative.  
Now I want AF to arrive so I can begin processing and adjusting and getting my head around this. I feel numb right now.

IVF is a long process so today feels like the beginning of the next phase for me. I go to the clinic tomorrow for counselling session and on 18th see my consultant.

I wish everyone lots of luck. This is a journey for all of us, and I thank everyone for their support.

With love and positive energy for all of us.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Am so sorry to read about the BFN's   


I am keeping my fingers crossed that this changes for the early testers    And for those ladies with BFN's in OTD I am so sorry and will keep my fingers crossed for the future for you   


5dp2dt on my 3rd IVF... No symptoms and just trying to stay calm and open minded


----------



## Ticky

So sorry to hear of the bfn's. Stay strong ladies


----------



## mitchy14

Hiya, can I be added onto this thread please?

I had egg collection on Weds 4th Dec - 23 eggs retrieved
Egg transfer Sat 7th Dec - 2 embryos transferred back in.

We have also frozen 7 embryos too.

This is our second ICSI cycle. This one has been so different it's unreal! 

Xx


----------



## Snave78

Hcg was 521 today, so clinic are happy its moving up. I still take each day as it comes but feeling a little happier too.

Sorry to all those who have BFN but ladies you are very strong to have come as far as you have. 
X


----------



## *eloise*

Hello,

I'm still hanging out in the November/December thread but thought I'd poke my nose in here and say hello.  I'm 2 days past a 5 day transfer of a single blast.  I've been feeling some cramping/aches since yesterday morning.  Too early for implantation or AF, but another girl on the Nov/Dec board has set my mind that it's most likely collected gas as that's quite normal.  Lovely!

Hope you're all well.


----------



## FlyingCat

Hello again. Gosh I'm seriously impatient for this wait to be over.

So sorry to hear about those facing uncertainty - I think that's the hardest thing when you have a result that's inconclusive.

I'm now 2dp5dt and tested out my trigger shot today and it's safely gone  anything from here is a BFP... here's hoping that second pink line is back next week.

Eloise, I've also been feeling really crampy and achey - in fact exactly like when AF is about to strike. I'm putting it down to all the progesterone meaning my lining is so built up that it's more like it usually is the days before AF arrives... Possibly just made up flyincat-logic but works for me  . I've also been rather constipated and I've heard a few people say that... does anyone know does it get better as the 2ww goes on?


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi flying cat 
I am at boston place too! Had my et on 2nd December 
Good luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Is anyone else 5dp2dt?


----------



## Carly82

Hi again flyingcat! What OTD were you given. I had ec and et the same days as you and i was given 21st. Dont think theres any chance i'll hold out till then lol x


----------



## Rellie

Thanks poppyseed, but i feel really stressed about the whole thing, still cramping and weird sensations but a further digi test said 2-3 weeks this morning....

I rang the clinic and i have to go for bloods tomorrow morning and thursday, i am praying for a miracle!

Good luck to all the new 2ww people! this thread and site was a little life line for me, even though things are going a bit bizarre now!

Snave, thats fantastic new on the hcg, what have they said now? do you have to go back, or will they just treat you as PG now! how exciting, those levels sound bob on! its supposed to double each test and yours is there or there about.... im dreading mine now in case its bad news, work has been horrendous today...

God dam that bleed! i would be happy in a PG bubble now, and not running round for bloods!... 

Good luck ladies,


----------



## Snave78

Rellie i feel the same way, still taking one day at a time. Clinic said if i am still bleeding by thurs, or it gets worse, to phone and they will test again. Just pleased (!) i still feel naseous! Never thought i'd say that. 
Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## poppyseed1

Rellie and snave I can't imagine what you are going thro .. That 2ww is a killer so to have the bleed and possitive tests must be a head mess...that not 100% not knowing. 

Please keep us updated. Good luck with bloods tomoz - post when you know- il be honking of you xx xx

Jupiterharley  .. No AF still hope. Some people don't get a BFP for days past test day. With my son I was 5 days late b4 my 1st possitive and I've read online some women don't get hcg at all (give it a google ) .. So hold out AF hasn't come so you still could be preg.


----------



## FlyingCat

Carly I've got an OTD of 18th and I wouldn't hold out so long either 

Dawnie wow - the first fellow boston place cycler I've found on here - did you enjoy the experience? I've loved them.


----------



## Janey waney

Hello cud you add me please had my transfer today otd is the 21st dec thank you


----------



## Ticky

Ok someone please help with an embarrassing question   

I know you're not allowed to orgasm during the 2ww as it can cause your uterus to contract and I've just woken up to one! Now I'm panicking that I've done some irreversible damage, I'm gutted now. Stupid sleep orgasms!!!!!


----------



## Lxhammon

Hello ladies,

I had 2x 2d embies transferred  25th November at Prague Fertility centre.
I've been so busy and tried so hard not to think and over analyse every ache.
So OTD tomorrow but I feel my AF symptoms already of a monthly headache starting to arrive. Not sure if I should just test today to see?

It is such a long process this is my first cycle and time not on my side as 42 will be 43 in may.

Can someone tell should your AF be due around the same time or would the drugs delay it somewhat?


----------



## borntobeamum

Please add me sharry, my EC 4th dec and my ET 9th, mu OTD 18th.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
Can I Join?
I had 1 Transferred on 4th Dec, OTD 17th.
Getting cramp, not sure if it is AF cramp or not or if am over thinking things, but I am like a nut job googling everything there is - was really not upbeat about it before, but am starting to think well ive as much chance as any? 
Please, do most ppl feel some cramp n stuff?  I did in my last TX wer I got a BFP (early m/c), but i just cant think beyond that it wont work? 
Any help/advise etc etc?
Shabba


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had my transfer on the 4th also and I feel like today I have some mild cramping I'm not entirely sure it's so mild I feel like its twinges. Something is happening, it's driving me a bit crazy


----------



## Katy30

Well i am 10dp5dt and cried all day yesterday after a negative on day 9 telling everyone that knew that it had not worked. I have not tested this morning at 10 days and im hoping for a miricle but totally understand that its very unlikely now. feeling very mild AF  but i have done for a few days now. Does the progesterone delay AF or lessen the symptoms?


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Katy, on my last TX my wee baba didnt stick, BUT, i tested on day 11 n got a BFN cried and cried, and then on the OTD got a BFP, a good high reading too 

Saila, have you got a Pee stick from hosp or are you back for bloods? 
my last two TX i had bloods done, but its all changed and to cut down on appointments they now just send you away with a pee stick?  which is hard going having it in the house like that!!!!


----------



## littlec-b

I'm officially 2 hrs pupo. 

Sharry can you add me to the front page please. Test date 21st of Dec icsi.

had two blast transferred, one grade A and one grade b

good luck everyone


----------



## *eloise*

Hi Carly82 - I'm the same as you and FlyingCat with a 5 day blast transferred on the 2nd.  I've been given an OTD of December 17th, so the earliest of all of us.  I think making you hold out till the 21st is really tough!  I'm sure you could safely test before then, considering that I have an official OTD of 4 days before yours.

Ticky - please don't fret, I'm pretty sure you won't have done any damage.  My clinic told me I could just carry on with everything as normal in the 2ww, no restrictions at all.  I'm sure if it was a big risk they would have told me.  Plus, just think of all the women who get pregnant without realising it, I'm sure a lot of them are having orgasms in those first few weeks!


----------



## Shotty12

Hi all! 

Please can I be added to the list my OTD is the  17 dec. my ET was 30 nov. My 2ww is actually 2w 3d!! I had a fresh cycle, icsi with 2 embies, 1 at 7 cell 1 at 8 cell on 3DT. I also have 5 frosties. This is my 2nd cycle I have everything crossed for everyone. Good luck xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Oh Katy30   Try not to early test it drives you insane. I have resisted so far.


I have a pee stick too no blood test. I'm trying to stay calm, carry on as normal and not early test.


I've had quite a stressful over emotional day today and struggling keeping calm....


----------



## Ticky

Eloise thank u so much for replying, I was beginning to think I was invisible. Interesting that your OTD is the 17th because I only had transfer on the Saturday just gone and mine OTD is only the day before yours? Seems really soon for me. X


----------



## Sehar Khan

hello ladies,

I am also on 2WW, its just too hard to pass a single day. My OTD is 18th of Dec, two 5 day blasts transferred on 5th of December, and I have cramps from start. But I also have very bad night sweats and heat waves, most of the time my body is hot. Thirsty all day long, hungry 30 mints after having a full meal. From yesterday I am also having shortness of breath, so called the nurse and she said she never heard it before in 2WW so I should see GP. I am a bit of worried, as by googling I got to know many women had shortness of breath and got positive then why nurse never heard of it. Actually I don't want to go to GP n stuck in having too many blood tests unless I really need it.

Any help, advice, positive thoughts lol?


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I would get checked out by your GP Sehar just to be sure 


Ticky there is a thread on here that indicates the big O is a good thing  


I think I'm getting some cramping


----------



## zangazanga

please add me testing on 22 nd


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone.

Eloise i think 21st is a bit too cautious lol. I think i might try and hold out till 18th then see what happens. 

Ticky i have been wondwring the same about orgasms and intercourse. Only because it seems like a lifetime ago since ive had either haha!! Ive looked on google and at the thread on here and they both give different answers so god knows!

Shotty hello and good luck 

Flyingcat hello 

Afm
3dp5dt and been having quite a bit of cramping, as if af is around the corner. Also niggly pains in one spot that could be described as something implanting if it was the size of a finger tip lol. My boobs are sooooo sore aswell. I think thats the cyclogest though as that started on saturday


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I've just had a bit of a meltdown due to cramping   

Hope I haven't upset anything


----------



## Shotty12

I had lots of symptoms last week, sore boobs, tingling sensation in my belly button and cramping nearly everyday but this week nothing, all seems to have disappeared!!! I'm 11d p3dt today feel like I just need to do the test to put my mind at rest   X


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi all, can I join you? I'm currently in my 2ww and test date is the 18th Dec  .

I am 30 years of age and having my 1st and hopefully last go of IVF. I have PCOS and tubal damage but hubby's swimmers are good. I was on the ST protocol and I had egg collection on 2/12/13.They retrieved 16 eggs to which 9 fertilised and was told to come back 5 days later on Saturday 7th for ET. I assumed from that,that everything was good- until I arrived for on the unit for ET  . The embryologist then told me that 1 of my embies showed an abnormality and the other 8 although were still going were growing slowly so although they were day 5 embies none of them were yet at blasto  . Despite this they had managed to select the best embie and so this was transferred. She said that she was going to leave the remaining 7 for another day to see if they would continue to progress and then would decide if any would be good enough to freeze - apparently I will receive a letter in the post about the outcome but as yet I have not received it. I have never heard of slow growing embies- can anyone spread any light on this? or have gone through a similar thing? . 
Today I am 4dp 5dt and yesterday I had some horrible discharge. It was yellowish and stringy and I have had period pain on and off but today I feel ok and no discharge at all. My boobs hurt though but they do days before my period and it feels just the same. Im not feeling confident at all especially with my slow growing little one on board . Im in search of hope.


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi all . Welcome new 2 wwers

Rellie how'd you get on ?? 



I'm in pain lol .. My hips really ache in a odd pre period way but that ache pain is in my hips :-( 
Hope this is normal. ( I'm BFP) hope it doesn't mean I'm going to wake up to a late AF. 
Just talking our loud after some reassurance I guess.. Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Baby hope - I also have the yellow stringy discharge today with awful period pains, I feel like I've gone insane today and broke down twice


----------



## littlec-b

Baby hope, whilst I had a couple that made it to blast I also had some which were slower developers so I'm also waiting to hear whether we have any to freeze? Putting it in a letter seems odd, I would phone them as they generally only give them an extra day. I also had a couple that were abnormal which we were told when new got our fertilisation rate. 

Good luck


----------



## BABYHOPE83

SAILA - I  this means we are both on the path to motherhood. If I find any info elsewhere on this today ill share it with you on here. 
LITTLEC-B I read other ladies  have had success with what they were told were slow growing embies but I have also heard that slow growing means lesser quality- I'm shocked by this as I am only 30 and for all my embies to be slow -well its worrying   . I asked the embryologist why they were slow and she said that she did not know and even if they tried to investigate the chances are they would still not find the cause. So I asked if it was common and she said everyone's case is different   so basically she was sitting on the fence and did not want to commit herself to an answer  . I thought it was abit off saying they would send a letter to me and I'm desperate for it now .If I find that all of my embies made it to freeze then the chances are the one embie that I have inside me might be strong enough to make it- argghhh its doing my head in !!! I'm going to ring today if it does not arrive in the post. People talk about grades etc but I didn't get any info on mine . 
Anyway symptoms wise I am all out. I am no longer bloated, my boobs are not as sore, I am no longer nausea and my sense of smell is back to normal - I truly think the 1st few days after transfer you are still running on the hcg trigger shot and I think the pessaries play a role too and now I am just waiting waiting waiting - hoping I get it all back    . I have my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies also


----------



## x-stacey-x

*BABYHOPE83* Please don't worry, I know it's difficult. I hope what I'm about to tell you gives you some hope.

Today is my OTD - and I got my bfp, I'm so shocked I never thought I would get it.

I had only 1 'slow' embie transferred. I was on a gentle cycle which is a much more natural approach and only produces usually 2-4 eggs overall. I managed to get 6 and 5 of those 6 were mature enough to go on. Out of those 5, all fertilised, but all were considered 'slow'. They were all showing 4cells on day3 when they should have been at least 6cells.

I was heartbroken and resigned to failure before I even got to et. When I got there one of my embies had gone to a 5cell and just before transfer it had gone to 6cell. Tbh they 'prefer' them to be 8cell so mine was still considered a bit behind but so far, so good!

It can happen, please try not to worry - I was in your position and I was so upset I spent the whole morning before et googling success stories and I found loads! I also read that there's some evidence to suggest slower developing embies are usually girls 

I hope that helps a little xx


----------



## Ticky

Congratulations Stacey


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Ticky* Thank you so much hun, I'm still a bit shellshocked  How long until you test now? What a gorgeous bubba you have in your pic  x


----------



## BABYHOPE83

x Stacey x - OMG a massive congratulations   you must be WOW!!! I am happy for you and your story is very comforting to me. Did you have symptoms or was it a complete shock? how many days passed transfer are you? xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*BABYHOPE83* Thank you 

Because I did the gentle cycle I didn't have any drugs to take so had a tiny inkling something might have been going on. My (.)(.)'s are huge and have been sore on and off, although I do get a bit tender before AF but this felt a bit different (they haven't been this big in a long time lol). Had a lot of 'feelings' going on down there but thought I had an ovarian cyst or something. I still get some pain now if I sneeze or twist a certain way. Had some cramping on and off, it felt kind of like AF but a bit different too if that makes sense??  I'm still getting them on and off this morning which is unnerving a bit. I needed the loo a bit more than normal too.

But tbh all of this was irrelevant to me as I was sure it hadn't worked - looks like I was wrong! I had zero symptoms last time though and still got a bfp then so don't think you can look too much into anything x

oh I am 13dp3dt


----------



## Ticky

Stacey - I've got 5 days left til otd. I'm expecting a bfn x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Tinky - oh no, why do you feel like that hun? Got everything crossed for you       x


----------



## BABYHOPE83

I suppose I am just going to have to play the waiting game. Everyone is different it would seem . *x staceyx* I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy . *Ticky* I wish you the best and hope you get a very nice surprise in 5 days time - keep us posted. I will probably be on here everyday till test day


----------



## Shotty12

Congratulations Stacey   Lots of love and luck to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Shotty12

Stacey, did you test early?? I'm 12d p3dt today and I have test day of 17 dec witch is 2w3d  I really want to do a HPT but DH says to wait I'm list so impatient. Big congratulations to you again xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Shotty12* - Hi hun, no today was my OTD, it has always confused me why clinics give different test dates I was also 3dt so I would say you should see a result tomorrow? But I would go with the clinic just to be sure x


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi ladies 

I havent been on here for ages and so much has happened!! 
Stacey congrats on your BFP whens your scan?
Shotty- thats a late OTD isnt it? I had my 3dt on 2nd Dec and my OTD is 14th ..
I also had immature eggs that matured in vitro so they said although they are good quality i should put two back as they were late to mature. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
I had to baiscally drag myself out of the chemist door ther - was def going to purchase a pee stick, not clever, my OTD is not till 17th! cant help it tho - as I am sure you are all well aware of yourselves! 
I like all of you am constantly checking wats going on with my tummy/boobs/generally everything. 
I did have AF cramps, but they have defo calmed a good bit, i still get twinges here and there but its not ther all the time and to be honest am analysing it so much i cant tell if its like AF or not any more?  But one thing I have noticed, i keep getting a soar back, now i know in later pg that will happen but its like the kinda soar back you get wen you stand for ages n ages, which I havent been?  Not a normal AF sign, but to be fair not really a BFP sign either? 
Anyone else had this? 
Ta 
Shabba


----------



## Shotty12

Hi ladies! I do think my OTD is very late but I'm trying my hardest to wait so let's hope good things really do come to those who wait!!!!! Lol. I have the tests ready and waiting   I've been so like you crabbyaggy. Symptom spotting and googling everything!! We really do send ourselves round the bend!!! I'm just trying yo stay positive and thinking positive!! Not many symptoms today just a bit of cramping like AF. HOPE everyone else is ok keep positive!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## littlec-b

Congratulations Stacey

baby hopes. I'm still waiting for my so called phone call about my last few slow embies. I've come to the conclusion they were no good but happy there are two healthy ones inside. there is nothing worse than going through this and not getting a transfer, I know cos I've been there. so for now I'm happy.

tricky, get your positive momentum back.


Everyone, check your clinics opening time over Christmas. my clinic is closed from the 20th and I've just checked my drugs. if I get a positive I don't have enough to get through the new year so make sure you have a prescription or someone who can write you one. 


I've coughed ridiculously all night, hope my embies  are still ok

c


----------



## Amz2006

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you.

I had 2 x 3 day embies put back Monday but I'm having real issues with the cyclogest pessaries irritating my ladies bits (sorry tmi!) anyone else had this issue?

Good luck to those due to test

X


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi 

I was told to put them up my bum if I get issues the other way!


----------



## Amz2006

Thanks Dawnie I was afraid someone would say that!!


----------



## Snave78

Amz 2006, its not as bad as you think up the back passage. I was dreading it but much easier than getting thrush like last time! They dont leak half as much and always stay in, had a problem with others coming out!


----------



## KelsM

Hello ladies I am in 2ww now and just hoping for advice please sorry to jump.on thread here goes;

Another lady at my work has just said she is expecting 10 weeks she is (so is there going to be 2 of us at the same time Unlikely but we will wait and see positive thinking still feeling good   
Does anyone know when AF should arrive? ( how day's after many ET/EC) 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations on your BFP Stacey!!


I had some low vaginal swabs done at the clinic today due to irritation from the pessaries, they are awful but my clinic insist on front door   


I am 7dp2dt and have been really chilled out and had a good day unlike yesterday's meltdown after a day of non stop cramps   


Just trying to keep my PMA, well fighting an ongoing battle to maintain it


----------



## Rellie

Thanks poppyseed for asking, 2nd blood test tomorrow they will let me know tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning, Friday morning is just unfair!

Bleeding completely stopped and testing every day still bfp... Please let the little star or stars! Still be there! 

Stacey congrats to you, great news!!!!

To all the other ladies mucho luck and I wish lots of bfp's come your way xxx

Oh snave I hope your doing well??

Xxx


----------



## smamfer

Hi All,

Congrats to all with BFP's  

AFM - 13dp3dt OTD is tomorrow morning but broke today and got a BFN so thats me out.

Hope the rest of you have much better luck lots of    and    

Sam


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Fingers crossed Rellie   


I'm so sorry smamfer   


Kels - how many days past transfer are you?


----------



## KelsM

Saila I am 4days after transfer but i can see from reading that it just depends normally have a 27 day cycle.


----------



## Snave78

Sorry Rellie, no more blood tests as yet, bleeding stopping and spoke to a different nurse who said we wont bother with more blood tests and go direct! So they've brought my scan forward from 27th dec to 23rd nov.  am still feeling nauseous so o ope thats a good sign.


----------



## Amz2006

Kels as you've had drugs etc your AF may be all messed up anyway so you can't count your usual cycle. Don't think about this other woman at work just stay positive! Good Luck!

Saliva this 2ww is a nightmare so hang in there you must be almost half way.

Smamfer hope you are ok, have you started bleeding? If not test again lots of ladies don't get a BFP until OTD xx

Snave & rellie best of luck for your scans bloods and happy and healthy 9 months ahead

Xx


----------



## Laura79

Hi, can I please join. I had my et yesterday so testing on Xmas day! Gulp! 
Thank you xx


----------



## Shotty12

Hi Laura! Wow Xmas day!! What an amazing present that will be!! How many embeis did you have tranfered?? X


----------



## Amz2006

Good Luck Laura, my OTD is 23rd! x


----------



## smamfer

Thanks everyone - am feeling a little better today.

Amz2006 - I've just been up to the clinic for a blood test so will get the results of that later today and no I've not had any bleeding, but then apparently the mix of drugs I am on would potentially stop me from bleeding anyway. So I am resigned to getting my negative confirmed later  today. 

To all you lovely ladies in your 2WW I wish you lots of   

Wherever you are in your treatment, I hope that you all have a relaxed and stress free Christmas and heres hoping that 2014 brings us all everything we want


----------



## Laura79

Thank you! I had 2 transferred, both been in the freezer for the last 3 years, this is my 3rd FET so hoping for 3rd time lucky and a nice Xmas day present. 
Good luck for everyone testing soon.
I always forget how long and worrying these 2 weeks are, hope everyone is keeping busy, I am already analysing the cramping! Xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone.

Sorry ive only been a reader this week. I will catch up with personals soon but wishing you all the best!

In 5dp5dt and have been having lots of funny pains. Yesterday everytime i stood up i had a pulling sensation and today its been a stabbing pain. These pains could possibly be there on a normal day but i think im noticing them more because of the situation. 

The 2ww really does send you mad doesnt it. I dont feel "pregnant" and im not filled with much hope but we dont know if we dont try do we xx


----------



## Ticky

Carly I'm exactly the same dpt as you are and I feel nothing   hopefully it's a good sign for u xx


----------



## Shotty12

Hi ladies. I've been having stabbing like pains also today witch I've never experienced before. I was slightly worried but went away as quick as they came. I'm 13d p3dt today I was going to do a HPT tomorrow even though my OTD is the 17th but as it's Friday the 13th, I will wait till sat. I keep everything crossed for you that it will be 3rd time lucky for you Laura. Good luck everybody xxx


----------



## Amz2006

Shotty you have a long 2ww until 17th, I deffo couldn't hold out that long!!

Smamfer so sorry xx

Good luck Ticky & Carly hope it's good news for you both!

xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi ladies, hope your all holding up well......  


Had second blood test today, clinic rang and told me to come in for a scan tomorrow morning, i was shocked as i can only be 5 weeks, and surely they cant see anything!!??, i asked for my HCG levels from the 2 tests but she said she wont give me them over the phone, and to wait till tomorrow... strange as last time they did when i had a chemical pregnancy..... I think i know in my heart of hearts its game over as she said at the end of the conversation dont take your medication tomorrow!!! i am in at 8am! i just got off the phone as i was still in shock she wouldnt tell me levels, and didnt think of the medication at the time... now im devastated... digi test yesterday still said 2-3 weeks.........   i know after a miscarriage / chemical it can take a bit of time to get out of your system.... 

Not sure i can go through all this again! 3 attempts since January is enough to send anyone insane!... had a nice badedas bath and got in bed with the telly    

sending bfp's your way, i wish mine would stick!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi thought if join you  OTD 21/12 xx


----------



## Shotty12

I know amz2006! !  I've been wanting to test now for days but my DH keeps telling me to wait. I had ET on the 30 nov!!!!! We're doing it on sat cause my DH wants to be at home with me and not have to go to work whatever the outcome and I'll be 15d P3dt by then. Xx


----------



## Guest

Any of yous getting like a cramping/pinching sensation in abdomen area? I'm 2dp5dt two blasts transferred one was hatched xx


----------



## Shotty12

Rellie, I never got as far as this in my first cycle, I'm trying to stay hopeful and positive and I  hope everything is ok with you   Xx


----------



## Laura79

Sending good luck your way for Saturday Shotty, that's a very long 2ww! 
Thinking of you all, hope you all have a nice relaxing evening  xx


----------



## Shotty12

Thanks Laura you too xx hi sfozzy, I had cramping all the way through my 1st week but this week not much apart from a cramp type pain today on my right side groin area. Stay positive xxx


----------



## Laura79

I've got horrible cramps today Sfozzy, mostly on left side of abdomen, only 1dp3dt so don't know what to think as had really good transfer. I'm hoping it's good but who knows! I've found putting my feet up has helped xx


----------



## Guest

Hiya yea I hope it's a good thing lol! I'm going loopy already lol, got a while to go yet. I'm sprawled out on the sofa chillaxing. It's on and off this odd sensation, it comes in waves. Back in work tomorrow. Should keep my mind occupied xxx


----------



## Laura79

Hope work goes ok for you tomorrow, yes good to keep your mind occupied otherwise you go crazy xx


----------



## krolland70

Good luck Rellie I know how horrid this is, I had a beta on 12 days post embryo transfer was 63.4 apparently in range although lower end and have been given more drugs to support things hcg and progesterone now 6 pessaries. Can't retest until Monday. Thinking of you, try and remain positive. 

Kate
Xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had cramps 6dp2dt but nothing since, I am now 8dp2dt


----------



## Carly82

Thank you TIcky...fingers crossed! Don't forget that most women don't get any signs Hun. Good luck to you too x


----------



## Louie34

Hi Ladies Hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm also on the two week wait - now 7 dp 4 day et. Otd is 20th Dec. This is my first round of Ivf.My partner carried our first baby who will be 1 on Christmas Eve so I have been through this before but finding it different being the person directly having treatment. I have had some twinges on and off the last 4 days but yesterday completely stressed myself out. I had to move some smallish tables at work and did a little light hoovering and now don't have twinges. Am being silly and now worrying. Hopefully it will all be ok. Just feeling very up and down at the mo. This 2ww is so difficult.Desperate to do the test but terrified at the same time! Good luck to you all. X


----------



## Snave78

Am sorry rellie, but wonder if they are thinking the same for me, as they have stopped my blood tests and have a scan on 23rd dec. thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
How are we all this Friday!
I just wanna check with any of you.  When I was in the shower this morning, I was washing my face with face wash and had a metal taste? i dono now if am totally over thinking things? coz I def do have AF feelings, more so today than before??  along with killer headache and not being able to sleep?
Ive been reading the symptoms before BFP forum, and dont know if am driving myself nuts with that or not! 
God! why is time passing so slowly?
Shabba


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi Shabba  

Just to let you know I have had that metallic taste in my mouth on and off since about 4 days after transfer. I believe it is a good sign as I had it with my last preganancy. It could be that you are pregant! However, I also am aware that the pessaries could be casuing it possibly? 
I am due to take my test on Sunday so will let you know


----------



## borntobeamum

Crabbyaggy, i am experiencing the same symptoms as you, metal taste, twinges, heavy sore boobs with very hard nipples (sorry TMI), headachy and exhausted but can't sleep. I am also going mad  
I'm 5dp5dt my OTD is 18th  
This is the most emotional thing i never expected it.


----------



## Guest

Borntibeamum I thought I was loosing it yesterday I had a dry mouth all day didn't matter how much I drank but there was this weird taste in my mouth lol. Apart from that just getting the occasional twinge. Last time in my bfn cycle I was getting twinges I think that was from the pessaries. So it's odd that I'm on no mess this time and I'm getting these twinges xxx


----------



## Shotty12

Morning ladies. It all sounds very positive for you I experienced so many different symptoms in my first week but not much going on this week. I have read that the metal taste is a very good sign and the headaches too. I'm going to do my HPT tomorrow, I'll be 14d p3dt although my OTD is not till the 17th. I can't wait any longer good luck to all you ladies testing soon  

Hi louise34. Hope your feeling ok my only advice is to take it easy and try to stay positive. That's all you can do really good luck xxx


----------



## Ticky

Crabby Aggy - I got all those symptoms when I got my bfp that led to my son! Very positive signs indeed. X


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Thanks Ladies, 
Am scared to think it could be positive sign to be honest?  I keep thinking am i imagining it? 
Fingers crossed Shotty


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Also forgot to say, thinking it might be that some of the face wash got in my mouth - I bet your all like, why in gods name was she mentioning the whole facewash situ!!!!! 
told you am going nuts


----------



## JaneLondon

Hello all, 

I hope it's okay to join this forum!  

I have a question about when to test.  My clinic has told me to test 14 days from EC, which is today!  This will make me 12dp2dt, but looking at the amount of time other people have been told to wait, mine seems a but premature.  I really don't want to test too early and have a wrong result.  What have you all be advised by your clinics? 

Thanks Jane


----------



## zangazanga

its a very stressful wait thats why we keep thinking every symptom might be something good luck all the problem is i cant stop the urge to test early but scared it would turn out negative


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I to am trying to fight the urge to test early    9dp2dt today and so scared it hasn't worked....trying to stay focused


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Saila
I am totally the same - bought two pee sticks today- will have to give them to DH as I def will do one before Tue 
Am trying to stay strong, I think I am imagining these symptoms and convincing myself that they are there wen they are not?


----------



## chunkymunky

Hello can i join please currently enduring the 2ww im due to test on dec 23 but may crumble and test early getting all these symptoms and its driving me crazy... dont wanna get my hopes up


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I haven't really had any symptoms    Just heavy boobs from the pessaries and on 6dp2dt I had a day of awful cramps.... I pray they were implantation   


This is my 3rd IVF I'm just terrified it won't work..... 9dp2dt today


----------



## Shotty12

Hi ladies hope you all had a nice day!! 

I've just got home and there is a tiny bit of pinkish discharge when I went to loo ( sorry) I think it's way to late to be implantation as I'm 14d p3dt. I'm worries now because doing my HPT in the morning.   

Welcome chunkymunky hope your ok. It's so hard to not symptom spot, it's a natural thing to do, we all do it and drive ourselves crazy    

Hi janelondon. Different clinics/ hospitals give different times for 2ww. I really don't know why. My 2ww is actually 2w 3d!!! I'm doing my HPT tomorrow tho, 3 days early. I just hope I get a BFP!!!   good luck to everyone testing soon xxx


----------



## Carly82

Ladies just a quick one as im out on my phone. Ive poas and its a bfp!!! Im 6dp5dt. Do you think i can believe it? I tested out the trigger and was getting negatives from 1dp. I had trigger on 30th nov.

Im flapping lol xxx


----------



## Shotty12

So happy to hear that Carly82!!! Congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations Carly!!!!


Xxxx


----------



## Ticky

Congrats Carly. 

I just tested early and got a bfn. It was a strong one too


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Ladies
Seems I was daft to get pma - bleeding a bit 
So looks like we will forever be a couple wi no wee person


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Carly - how many days are you? It could still be a BFP Hun   


CrabbyAggy - is it brown bleeding Hun?


----------



## Carly82

Thank you! Im 6dp5dt x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Just tested - bfn


----------



## Amz2006

Crabbyaggy & Ticky did you use first wee of the morning? If your testing now and it's early then the hcg is most concentrated in the morning xx

Carly sounds like a BFP!! Congrats! xx


----------



## Amz2006

How long does the trigger take to get out your system? I wish I had tested now to see when it went negative!!


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi everyone,

I test on Wednesday 18th  and trying to resist the temptation to test early . The only symptom I have is heavy breasts but I don't think that's much of a symptom. I'm now 6dp5dt but my embie was growing a little behind schedule so was not at blast on transfer so I think the hatch and attach may also be behind schedule too- I might be talking a load of crap but to me that makes sense 

Carly- a *MASSIVE *congratulations to you . You must be walking on air right now.

Little C- Have you heard from the clinic yet about your embies? I only received a letter today and 4 of mine have made it to the freezer  so im taking that as a good sign - was convinced that none were going to be good enough.


----------



## Shotty12

Sorry to hear that ticky and you too crabbyaggy. I wish you all the luck for the future ❤

I'm worried for tomorrow that I'll get a BFN 😪  

A lot of ladies don't get any symptoms at all so keep positive babyhope83.

The trigger can last upto 14 days I think. 
Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Really hoping the BFN's turn into BFP's


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Best of Luck tomorrow *SHOTTY12*


----------



## Shotty12

Thank you babyhopes83   Will let you all know my outcome   
X❤x


----------



## Laura79

Congratulations Carly xx
So sorry crabbyaggy hugs for the future xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

9dp2dt - quite a bit of backache tonight but could be due to being sat on my @r5e all day   


Last night DH said he thinks my (.Y.) are fuller and seem heavy too.....   I thinking he is reading into things


Really tempted to early test but trying not to


Xxx


----------



## chunkymunky

hello ladies

im on day 5dp et and going crazy, dont know if i can hold out for the whole 2ww but in not sure when the earliest is that i can do a hpt this is my 1st ivf cycle, ive had tummy cramps, sore boobs and a whole lot of using the loo, is anyone else at the same stage and expiriencing this.

my otd is 23rd dec 

good luck to everyone fingers crossed we all get the result we want


----------



## krolland70

Morning all, how are u? Going crazy? Damn hard all this. Rellie u ok? 
Hope the Bfn turn to BFP a day or 2 can really make a difference!! I have a yukky question!! Tmi warning ! Big load of utrogestan goop fell out vaginally and generally they are messy, constipation awful too. Anyone else had this leakage? Worried it's not being absorbed!!!

K
Xx


----------



## borntobeamum

Krolland 70: This is my first time but in putting the progesterone suppositories up the back and no leakage what so ever. I heard this is the best option.

i had a really down day yesterday but DH came home and cheered me up as always.  
All you ladies testing early and getting bfn's maybe the levels to pick up are to low at the moment, i read a lot where this has happened you should still wait for OTD. Thinking of you all   
I find it hard when you read one lady tested early and got a bfp then someone else gets a bfn, its such an unfair thing. Just think positive thoughts, i am trying.  
My mad little mind may explode before my OTD on Wednesday  
I'm 6dp5et.


----------



## Amz2006

Chunkymunky my OTD is 23rd too! I'm 5dp3dt I think I will test early but got to be careful as trigger contains hcg and I've read it can take up to 14 days to leave you body. So to be safe and not get a false positive for me 2 weeks from trigger is Wed, I might do it then but that's still 5 days early! Good Luck!!

Krolland I'm on the pessaries so unsure about your question, hopefully the other girls will know xx


----------



## Guest

Huh  I'm upset but it's my own fault. I'm 4dp5dt and I've been up since 6am with hpt's on the mind. I've read a lot of posts where people had bfp's on 4dp5dt, so I got cocky and did one. It was bfn! Have I still got a chance?
Xx


----------



## Ticky

That bfn just turned I to a BFP!!!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats ticky!! How many days past transfer are you?


----------



## Ticky

Sfozzy - I'm 7dp5dt. I tested negative yesterday so don't panic. 4dpt is very very early, step away from the pee sticks!!!


----------



## x-stacey-x

Ticky - I knew it! I told you not to worry and lose hope, congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Ticky- phew!! That's chilled me out a bit!! I will now step away from the tests lol! Congrats again  xx


----------



## Carly82

Congratulations Ticky!!!! I'm so so pleased for you xx


----------



## Snave78

Hcg is 572 from 521 on monday. Dont think its looking good.


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Wow stacey     congratulations. Im 7dpt too but im just to scared to take one


----------



## Shotty12

Hi ladies. Congratulations Stacey I really wish you and everyone else on here a lot if luck and ❤  Unfortunately I had a Bfn this morning. My hospital told me to test again on the 17 but I'm already 15d p3dt so I know it's not going to change this late down the line. 

Good luck again to everyone else sending you all positive thoughts xx I will keep checking in to see how your all getting on xxx


----------



## Shotty12

Sorry I forgot, 

Congratulations ticky ❤ xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Sorry i meant congrats ticky  
Shotty12 im sorry to hear about your BFN     . I hope you are ok x


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry Shotty & Snave xxx

I'm 5dp3dt and just had pink blood when wiped (sorry tmi) is this bad news :-( ??


----------



## jules40:)x

Hope you don't mind me popping in I've been reading as due to have 5dt on Monday. 

Amz sounds good to me, implantation? x

Shorty sorry to hear it's BFN have you asked your clinic why they have given you such a late OTD?

Tricky - roller coaster ride but congrats xx

Hello everyone on their 2ww - will post agin Monday when I can officially join you (instead of just lurkin) xx


----------



## *eloise*

Ticky - what lovely and surprising news!!!  Congratulations.  

Carly82 - huge congrats to you, too - we both went in for ET the same day but I'm too scared to test early!  Still keeping my fingers crossed.  Going in for blood test on Tuesday morning and not sure if I'll even do a pee stick before that because I'm too nervous!


----------



## Laura79

So sorry shotty12 sending you hugs for now and future.
congrats ticky  you must be over the moon

im worried about leakage too. I've never used the pessaries before and concerned its not getting absorbed.
in mads panic today after hectic day with heavy lifting (my toddler) caused huge pains then nothing today feeling wise. Reading so negatively into this as last time all feelings went was bfn. Hoping they held on,hate the 2ww. 
sending all the best to everyone playing the waiting game xx


----------



## borntobeamum

Afternoon ladies, 
Please could i ask you ladies a question, I had ET on Monday that's 6dp5dt, should i begetting a result yet? When should i get one? Clinic told me to test 14 days after EC which is 18th? 
Going absolutely bonkers on 2ww 

i read people who take early ones and get a bnp.
Trickys story is fantastic and gives great hope.


----------



## Ticky

Thank you all so much ladies, I'm still in total shock. Nothing was the same as last time which really threw me but I suppose every pregnancy is different. 

P.s I love how many people call me tricky and even more so the fact I answer to it lol xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I think that the autocorrect changes it to Tricky lol

Congratulations to all BFP's!! 

I'm started cramping... Mild but seems to be getting stronger 

I'm 10dp2dt... My hope is evaporating


----------



## KelsM

Congratulations ladies with BFP and   and thoughts with ladies with BFN keep strong! I know it's hard and I can't imagine what I will be like   
Just a quick question just wonder what the *number*dp*number*dt just so I can work mine out 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

It's the number of days past the number of days old the embryo was at transfer.

I'm 10 days past 2 day transfer 

Xxx


----------



## KelsM

I see thank you I am 6dp5dt xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Has anyone experienced left lower abdo nipping pain? I have had this all day. Iv not had any bleeding at all but have had ew type mucus. Its almost like im ovulating but obviously I cant be  - Im 7dp5dt. Breasts are tender but no other symptoms


----------



## Hubro

Hello,

Can I be added on the list please?
I had FET with blastocysts and will test 24/12... Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi babyhope yes I had this - it must be "normal" but I a
So worried. 
Xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Poppyseed1 how many days passed transfer are you. Im worried to-so scared to wee on a stick. I feel content in my little bubble with the concept that i might be pregnant and i dont want to burst it. I can see a BFN coming


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hubro - welcome to the 2ww . I hope you get your BFP


----------



## zangazanga

congrats carley


----------



## BECKY7

Hey babyhope83. Mucus is very good news  during pregnant so chill
Becky7 xx


----------



## zangazanga

had same symptoms baby hope im worried


----------



## Laura79

Morning all, sorry but tmi alert. I've got awful bad guts this morning and eggy burps, gross i know. Is this drug effects? All my previous FET have been natural cycles so new to this, im also taking steroids too. Hope no one was eating whilst reading x


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Think its all over for me. I have just started my period  . My test date was not till wed


----------



## Hubro

Thank you for welcoming me here Babyhope83.
You know bleeding can occur, so try and stay positive. 
It is not over till Wed!


----------



## geegg13

Big Hugs ladies xx
fingers crossed I will also be joining you tomoz as tomoz et day then the real worry kicks in !!!!
Seems like there a few of us going on the same day


----------



## Laura79

So sorry babyhope83, sending hugs but it can happen. Thinking of you and crossing fingers xx


----------



## JoRach

Sorry babyhope xx

I'm 10 days post 3dt (OTD 18th) and I tested negative this morning. I really feel like its over now as feel so 'normal' and when I was pregnant with my son I tested +ve 3 days before AF. I'm so so sad it's over and we have no frozen embryos and really can't afford to do this again. 

This is so so hard :-(


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Thankyou everyone but i just did a test and got a bfn  . So i really feel that is it. I dont know what i am to do now as the clinics closed on a sunday - do i carry on taking the pessaries? Or can i stop now? I have 4 frozen but i wanted this one   so gutted


----------



## Amz2006

Laura are you using pessaries? Think they upset my stomach for a day or so too!

Babyhope have you done a test? x


----------



## Laura79

Yes i am using pessaries Amz2006, i hope that's it as i cant find anything positive about it on google really shouldn't google everything.
so sorry salty2012, this is all so hard and i know the quest for a sibling is so painful, its too expensive to keep trying. I hope its just too early to test, hope it changes for you. Big hugs and strength your way xx


----------



## Laura79

I don't know what to say babyhopes83 i would continue til tomorrow just incase, thinking of you xx


----------



## Dare78

Hi sharry.. Please add me too! Our test date is 25/12/13. Please let this be the best xmas ever!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Baby hope  carrying on with your pressie till Wednesday as my friend had been bleeding for a week and she had a scan this morning and they found a heartbeat so do not give up as bleeding is all normal , which is why they tell you not to test too early so maybe extra pressie will stop the bleeding ok
Becky7 xx


----------



## Dare78

I'd just like to say a big hi to all! Please say a prayer for us.. After 19 m/c we are hoping this is our miracle baba! X


----------



## Hubro

Babyhope, for sure you need to continue the medication! Testing today is too early, bfn today does not mean it is negative. Don't give up yet. xxx

Dare78, we are testing on the same day. First thought it was 24th, but miscalculated. Weird day to test... I will have all my in-laws staying over, so no matter the outcome I will have to keep up apperances...


----------



## Dare78

I totally agree hubro very strange day to be testing! How was your treatment? How many embies did you have transferred? We had one follicle grow.. Luckily there was an egg! 
X


----------



## Dare78

Babyhope I have my fingers crossed for you.. Don't get down hearted until the day.. Strange things do happen. You said you had a double transfer, so you ARE still in the running. I totally understand how you are feeling but please don't lose hope. I'm sending you lots of love and I'm praying for you  X


----------



## jules40:)x

Dare, you have my up most admiration to still be on this roller coaster after all you have been through xxxx

We are officially joining you at 9:30 tomorrow morning. (7:30 UK time) - all being well we' ll transfer 4 blasts x

We are joining the Xmas day testers - got a proper family day though and no one knows so thinking of waiting til boxing day - anyone else? x


----------



## Dare78

Thank you so much for your kind words jules40. To be honest I don't know where I have found the strength to carry on, but when you want something so much you do! You actually brought a tear to my eyes.. Soppy I am haha.. It's our motherly instinct to keep going. I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, il be thinking of you!
I'm on day 4 after a 2 day transfer and feeling some twinges in the lower half of my tummy.. Please let it be good! X


----------



## fingersx2013

I'm another one in the 2ww

Had my first iui 6days ago
Due to test on Xmas eve

Horrible going through this. Every wee cramp I think it's over, although had cramping throughout treatment with the drugs so really guess it doesn't mean anything....

Good luck to everyone else too, lots of us hoping for the best Xmas pressie ever! X


----------



## Dare78

Hi fingersx2013, I'm with you on the twinges.. I'm 4 days post a 2 day transfer and since this morning I've been getting a lot of them! I'm hoping its a good sign..
I wish you lots of luck for xmas eve and you get a very special pressie. X


----------



## CrabbyAggy

hi ladies, 
just keeping a lurking eye here 
my bleeding stopped on fri night, it was only a tiny bit, but i still think its all over with 


trying my best to keep a little bit of hope but it doesnt look good
still got cramp all the time, that tiny bit of blood on fri night, and the bfn on fri night 

i still have a killer headache all the time, but i am totally thinkin i imagined the metal taste in my mouth now? still cant sleep, but i really think thats just worry n upset-ness


if anyone knows folk get these please please let me know, i feel ive lost all hope, i only had one egg that fertilised and i dont think i could get dh to go again, he really thinks its time to start living our lives without the "lets see what happens" hanging over us for the rest of our lives, and although i do understand why he thinks this and also that it could be pointless given the poor response the last twice, but i still cant feel like a whole fulfilled person without a family? if i could, why would i keep putting us thru this?


It seems so hopeless now?
Sorry for the downbeat me post


Shabba


----------



## Dare78

Hi shabba, you could of had an implantation bleed, so testing the same day would of been too soon. Don't lose hope, once implantation has occurred it's only then that hcg can be detected. Give it a few more days. If the bleed was scant I wouldn't worry! 
Have you had any twinges or cramps before the spotting? X


----------



## zangazanga

sorry about your bad news CrabbyAggy ln still gonna test on 22 dec but dunno why i feel so hopeless taking the drugs like a robot keep trying to be optimistic. dont think now about what you plan to do later take some time off the 2 weeks wait carry alot of stress with them .


----------



## CrabbyAggy

It was a bit late for implantation 
I was 9dp2dt at time 
Otd is tue


----------



## Ticky

Shabba - with my son I was exactly the same, spotting, cramps the lot. Don't count yourself out yet, you might have the same outcome I had x


----------



## Faile

Hi Crabbyaggy, I just couldn't read and run without responding to you. Have a read on Sharrys post as to what happens after 3/5 day transfer.  It is on the home page of this forum.  If you look at that you will see that as you only had a 2 day transfer you are really only a few days behind when implantation would have occurred on a 3 day transfer , and if your little bean is a little slow at digging in it could very well be exactly that.  Try to remember you had a 2 day transfer give it time and don't lose hope... 

I am hoping the best for you  

xxFaile


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi baby hope I've had a BFP. 
I had dreadfully stabbing and ovary pain. Also some days Felt like AF was coming .. 

Don't give up yet. Xxc


----------



## borntobeamum

Please can anyone tell me if they have had symptoms and then they go? I had lots of symptoms post ET on 09/12/13 nausea, crampy feeling, headaches and extremely sore boobs and now they have gone right down, boobs still a bit sore, slight achey tummy. Hopes its just embie now nicely settled in?!?   is this me optimistic or has anyone else experience this? Out OTD is Wednesday. We hoping with all our might for our embie to have stuck


----------



## Laura79

Borntobeamum my cramps and twinges have vanished think its bad news but as yours are still there just dulled down must be promising, fingers crossed for you.
hubro and dare78 im testing Xmas day too, very nervous as last cycle i was so positive and got bfn so this time i have bottle of rum on standby. Hope you both get a good Xmas pressie xx


----------



## Dare78

Hi laura79, I had quite bad cramps today and since ET I've felt very tired and sick, now nothing! I actually feel quite normal now. Hmmm weird! X


----------



## Celerygirl

Hi. I'd like to join you. OTD 19/12.

I've been following this and the Nov/Dec thread for a while trying to keep myself sane through this roller coaster.

Shabba - it sounds like we are going though the same thing. I was also 9dp2dt on Friday. I started spotting on Friday night too but already had decided to test early with a FreR on Saturday morning. It was a BFP but immediately after I had a bit more blood. Same thing today. BFP with a digital but some blood again.  So scary and I waiver all the time between despair and hope. Yours sounds very hopeful though with just a bit of spotting. That could be implantation bleeding.

Testing early at night isn't a good idea as your urine is quite diluted. Morning is better By tomorrow morning, you should get an accurate result (my first clinic, Lister, always seem to say 14d post EC for HPT.

Can I ask how much progesterone people are on? First time I was on 2x400mg a day but this time only 3x100mg a day. I'm worried it is too little. Anyone else on a similar dose?


----------



## Dare78

Morning ladies, had a weird dream last night only had one embie transferred but in my dream the doc told me I was having twins! Progesterone can you vivid dreams! 
Celerygirl .. I'm on 2x400mg.. I don't think it can hurt if you have x3 as it is extra progesterone support, except it may make you feel a bit more cranky. X


----------



## Dare78

Jules40 good luck for your transfer today, il be sending you love and good vibes today.   Please let me know how you've got on if you feel up to it. Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## Ticky

My OTD today and I'm still testing positive   That's it stays this way. I'm going to leave the thread now so good luck to all those still waiting to test and   To those who test negative, don't give up xx


----------



## Dare78

All the best ticky, and well done on your bfp!!xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
Looks like its def all over this end - got up to near enough full AF this morning. 
I am totally devistated.


----------



## Dare78

Crabbyaggy, I'm so sorry Hun.     I know there is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better. You are never alone so if you want to talk my personal email is on my profile. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Crabbyaggy i know its heartbreaking im in the same situation myself - well i think i will be by tomorrow  . Not full flow yet but brown blood is increasing . Iv spoken to the nurses today and they said to test again wed but i kinda think its pointless. I know some people have late implantation but i dont think im that lucky


----------



## JoRach

sorry CrabbyAggy. It feels terrible doesn't it.

I am on annual leave this week and seem to have fallen into a pit of despair. My poor partner was so convinced it was going to work and I was trying to be the grounded one but today I feel terrible. My OTD isn't until wed but BFN yesterday and am totally convinced in myself that it hasn't worked.

xx


----------



## Laura79

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of all of you. Wish I could give you real hugs to ease the pain xx


----------



## krolland70

Hi All, mostly reading as in a pit of dospair myself but thinking of you all at this nerve racking time!

Crabbyaggy-sorry honey, been there and it never gets an easier. I am thinking of you. Take care of yourself.xx

Babyhope-hang in there , don't give up, many people bleed.................stay positive!!

Ticky & Celery girl congratulations................................I don;t think the worry ever end! but I hope it gets easier

Hi Dare, Laura, borntobeamum, poppyseed, faile, Jules, Zangazanga,fingerX and anyone else on this thread. Wherever you are on the 2ww remember in't ain't over till it's over!!, BFN's can turn into BFP's and bleeding does happen a lot. Hang in there strong ladies xxxxx

AFM-feel I am still in 2ww! had a positve on Monday last week, HCG on low side of normal range for 12 days post 5det and low side on Progesterone as well, clininc giave more more jabs , pessaries you name it to give me a boost, restest today...................................flippin terrified!!!!! 

Love, courage, luck and babydust to all
x


----------



## jules40:)x

Good luck krolland keep us posted. - BFPs have fun on the waiting for early scans thread hope I can join you 

I'm officially PUPO with 2 hatching blasts on board so fingers crossed btw my clinic now say OTD should be 12 days after ET so it's 28th for us (although I suspect I might cave in before then) - funny how 12 days doesn't sound long but in reality ....

All BFNs good luck on your onward journey, I hope Xmas is a lovely distraction for you xx


----------



## Dare78

Krolland70 fingers crossed for you Hun! 

Thinking of you all..

Jules40.. I have been thinking and wondering how you got on this morning.. I did send you a message.. I hope you got it! X


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!

Thinking of you all. I'm 12dp2dt today and it's usually at this point I start bleeding  

Am sat feeling like AF is coming hoping it doesn't 

Xx


----------



## Dare78

I'm freaking out.. I'm 5dp a 2dt and I'm having bad cramps... I'm hoping all is well..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

They would be right on track for implantation cramps Hun xx


----------



## Laura79

Good luck Salia 

I'm freaking out too Dare78, but because I'm 5dp3dt and no cramps! Damn this wait gets harder every time. Sending positive vibes your way my lovely xx


----------



## trish_88

Hi ladies!! Hope you are OK!!

Can I join this thread?? I'm currently 2dpt-3dt with two little embies in my tummy! I'm due to test 27th Dec! It can't come quick enough! Can I be added to the front page too?

Sorry to read about all the BFN  

Congrats to the BFP's!!!

xx Trish xx


----------



## Dare78

Thanks for replying ladies.. I hope they are implantation cramps as they are getting a lot sharper now and continuous!! X

Hi trish88 x

It's madness normally I'm excited for xmas.. I love it.. I haven't even thought about it,  instead of xmas day it's OTD! 
Good job I managed to get a lot of my pressies in Nov.. X

Laura79..  Please don't get stressed out Hun.. ( me pot,kettle,black) from what I've read a lot of women don't have implantation cramps, as they don't even know they have conceived! What makes it harder is that we know what's happening and we home in on the slightest thing.
Ditto on the positive vibes Hun..   X


----------



## Snave78

Just had a drop in hcg from 572 to 236 which means i will spontaneously miscarry in the next few days. Me and DH are coping WE WILL SURVIVE! Just dreading the bleed! 
Huge massive wishes of good luck ladies.


Xxx


----------



## Dare78

So sorry snave78.. Love and hugs to you and your hubby.. Admire your strength!!
Xx


----------



## Hubro

I am so sorry Snave78. I have been there myself and is terrible to get your hopes up and then.. Please continue to be strong! One day it will happen! ❤


----------



## Snave78

Thanks girls. Its our families who seem more upset than us they want it so bad for us! 
 for sticky thoughts for everyone else. Xxxx


----------



## Celerygirl

Snave - I'm sorry too. I'm so impressed by how strong you are. Try not to worry about your family -they just want what's best for you.

Crabby Aggy and Babyhope83 -   . I'm really sorry. Do test though -you never know.

Salty2013 - don't give up hope yet. With my DD, I tested just one day early. BFN. Was convinced it was all over and spent the whole day waiting for AF to come and feeling numb. Only tested the next day to confirm it (my clinics never seem to do bloods) and was gob smacked when it was BFP.

jules40 - congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm so sorry Snave78  I will never begin to understand how the brutality of infertility can be inflicted on people and their families and I am incredibly sorry for you it has been so cruel to take this away from you. Truly saddened and thinking of you xxx


----------



## trish_88

So sorry snave  

xx Trish xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh snave .. So so sorry :-(       Xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

12dp2dt.... I'm just about to go to sleep, well gestone jab first, but it's my 3rd IVF and the first time I've made it to 12dp2dt without bleeding  

I'm terrified but praying I make it to Wednesday and my test date for the first time

Saila xxx


----------



## Laura79

I'm so sorry snave, you are amazing at staying so strong xx

I can't sleep, just worrying. In probably the biggest no no I can think of I went to a prodigy gig last night, I wasn't bumped into and I kept the dancing down at the back but can't stop thinking it was a stupid thing to do! Last cycle I rested for pretty much the whole time (well until AF came 9 days after transfer) this time there seems to be so much on and no rest.
Is anyone else doing treatment without anyone knowing? Sometimes I wish I did tell, prob why I'm on here so much!


----------



## borntobeamum

Laura79- we are doing treatment and have only told a couple if people. Its the hardest thing ever. I broke down at work yesterday as having a negative day. This is a cruel cruel thing, its our OTD tomorrow and I'm so scared. All I've ever wanted in life is a baby. My DH is super amazing but i still don't think they quite get how we feel.  
Tomorrow i will be 14days post EC which is when they told me to test uts also when AF is due. My minds going crazy. Just cant stop thinking negativity now.


----------



## geegg13

Sharry can you please add me on her ICSI ET 16th dec OTD 30th thanks 

Hi ladies


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi, 

Otd is Thursday.  He wait is starting to make me go balmy.  Going from really positive to really negative.  Still feeling exhausted and not sleeping straight through the night.  Feel like I am getting af pains.  Had the premenstral headache I normally get yesterday.  I did break and do hpt on day 7 post 2 day transfer first was positive the other the same day and two the next day were negative.  Trying with all my might to not do another...

Any advice, encouragement or tales of your journey would be great!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

13dp2dt today I've never made it this far before I always bleed 12dp2dt 


Test in the morning am praying I don't bleed   And the test is positive


I also feel like AF is going to arrive and had backache and headaches too


Xxx


----------



## Dare78

Saila... sounds very promising my lovely.. I really hope you get what you so deserve!
Fingers crossed for you Hun.. Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## JoRach

Fingers crossed Saila!

My otd tomorrow too. Tested bfn on 10 days post 3dt so have no hope at all. Only symptom I seem to have is sore boobs but I'm sure that's just the pessaries. I've been on such a long protocol it's something like 56 days since my last AF.... Don't know if I'm coming or going!!

Good luck to all those waiting to test x


----------



## Amz2006

Teeinparis you could have been getting pos from the trigger but if it's now neg at least you know it's out your system! Good Luck

Salia best of luck for tomorrow Hun xx

x


----------



## trish_88

Hi Ladies!!

Good Luck Salty, borntobeamum and Saila!! Keeping everything crossed for your tests tomorrow!!    

Teeninparis - Your nearly there! Fingers crossed for Thursday!  

Laura - I'm doing this treatment without anyone knowing. Last treatment, we told everyone, and it was BFP, but then MMC. When we told everyone it was over, I don't know, it just felt awkward to talk to people, because they didn't know what to say to me. This time I feel so much better not telling people. If it doesn't work out, then with work, for example, I just go back after Xmas, and everyone is none the wiser. If it's BFP, then I can tell people at 12 weeks, like everyone else does. It's whatever you want to do though!

xx Trish xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have sore boobs too but think it could be the pessaries. I hope I sleep tonight I feel totally torn


Big day for us tomorrow 



Xx


----------



## Laura79

Good luck everyone who is testing tomorrow, I really hope we see lots of good news, so glad you've made it further than before Salia!
Good luck for Thursday teeinparis 

Trish - I think it is easier to not tell anyone too although I really wish I had that best friend to talk to though. People that haven't had to do this just don't get it, I have friends that really try to understand but when I talk about the feelings of despair ( not to mention envy!) it's hard for them to get the desperation. I am always grateful for their support. When I started trying for a baby (in 1999!) I never could have imagined all this ahead and I'm still struggling to deal with it. I feel guilty for wanting a sibling for my son so badly as I know I should be happy. Sorry having an emotional day!

On a different note are the drugs making anyone crazy? I just totally lost it whilst out for lunch, shameful, and not me at all I'm very mild mannered and quiet. I was so apologetic to the waitress but I still feel terrible. Please tell me I'm not the only loon, it's my first time taking these drugs


----------



## trish_88

Hi Laura!

I know what you mean! It's not just about the time, the drugs, constant hospital appointments, hormones etc. It is all about emotions!! And it is so hard, as this whole treatment is such an emotional rollercoaster!! Something that you long for, and for other people, they click their fingers and it happens. For us, its months and months of prodding, poking and planning! The slightest little niggle, and it pushes you back weeks or even months for some people!
Don't feel guilty about wanting a sibling for your Son!! When I married my DH and we talked about having children, we wanted 4!!!!! Now we would be very lucky to have just one. I know with my last treatment, when we got our BFP, we weren't sure if it could have been twins, as we had two embies put back in. I remember the girls I work with saying, "I hope you are having twins, then you're over and done with then". But I told them if it was twins, I would try again for a third. They thought I was mad. They knew everything I had been through from day one, and said I was stupid to go through all that again. Turns out I had to because of MMC, but I haven't told them .
I would keep going to get my four babies if money wasn't an issue. At the moment, we are still NHS. If this doesn't work, we only have one more round of treatment. 

xx Trish xx


----------



## geegg13

Afternoon ladies big hugs at this very emotional time    

Good luck for all that are testing over the next couple of days    

Laura- your not mad your normal!! and yes people knowing is hard I must agree when it fails im sure !! im lucky to have a few very good friends who have had their own troubles too !! But if like us this road is the only way to get a child then we must take it with all it comes and try our best to be strong and if not come on here for lots of support of folks in the same situation xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I feel like I am getting AF pains    Can't wait until tomorrow morning


----------



## Laura79

Hi Trish, 

Well I'm certainly keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle is the one for you guys, it's such a roller coaster isn't it. I always wanted more than one too, it's funny how you reevaluate as things change. 
Keep your belief for your 4! I was lucky to have my son nhs but have just paid for my 3rd FET cycle, I told my clinic that I really wanted to do this cycle but money was a big issue as I only work part time and just don't have the spare cash, they were incredibly sympathetic to our struggle, I guess we've been going there years now. Anyway they offered if we could fund this cycle (which meant lots of extra shifts, ebay and car boots ) if this is bfn then they will fund next cycle, so I know we have one more try before we are out of the game but so hoping we don't need to use it. The reason I'm saying this is that sometimes pride holds us back and hubby told me not to mention financial problems but I'm so glad I did. This is a very expensive thing to do but sometimes the rules can be bent so go for your 4


----------



## Laura79

Stay strong Salia, hugs xx

Geegg13, phew! Glad to be labeled normal for once  good luck to you hun xx


----------



## zangazanga

having cramps im 4 days away from testing im miserable dont know what to expect


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

I am looking after the thread for Sharry.

I have updated the list any updates please let me know.

Lots of     To tomorrow's testers 

Donna


----------



## trish_88

Hi Ladies!!

Laura - Wow, that's good to know! I didn't know that could be done! Well I guess there are lots of other couples in the same boat; wanting children, had their NHS goes, or having a child, and then having to pay for treatment, but can't afford it! As my hubby says "you don't ask, you don't get"!!

Zangazanga - It could be implantation cramps. Try not to get disheartened!! Keeping everything crossed for you   


Donna Marie. Could you change the date of test on the front page? It says the 28th, but I'm testing on the 27th. I hope Sharry is OK! I read her post. It's not nice what has happened to her!  
Thank you!

xx Trish xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hi could I please be added  I had Icsi and my test date is the 23rd 
I'm feeling very nervous and scared this go hasn't worked as I don't feel a thing or any different so I just gotta pray now

Congrats to all who have there bfp  and I'm so sorry for the negatives :-( and for everyone else who is waiting to test good luck xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good luck for tomorrow testers.


I'm totally terrified and off to bed now. I pray I get to sleep, probably be testing around 6am  I've never gotten this far before


----------



## Celerygirl

Good luck for tomorrow, Saila.


----------



## poppyseed1

I must have missed sharrys  post .. What's happened to her ??  Xx


----------



## borntobeamum

BFN  
merry Christmas you've all been amazing. Thank you. 
Heres to 2014


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry borntobeamum xxx


----------



## Laura79

Donna Marie, could I be added to the list OTD 25th, thank you xx

Hi Lil Stephy, I'm the same no symptoms and feeling very low about it. Im 7dp3dt today so half way through the waiting game. Fingers crossed that it's all happening in there for you.

Good luck to all today testers xx


----------



## Laura79

So sorry borntobeamum, hugs xx


----------



## geegg13

big hugs borntobeamum im so sorry for you xx


----------



## Hubro

I am so sorry borntebeamum. Please don't give up hope. Big hug


----------



## lil stephy

So sorry borntobeamum :-( 

Thank u Laura and good luck to u also  

Good luck to any testers for today x


----------



## Bella1234

*Borntobeamum * - Im so sorry its a bfn for you this time. Try to enjoy the Christmas period and come back stronger 2014, for your well deserved bfp  It took us 4 years and numerous attempts to get our first ever bfp, so it can happen, sometimes it just takes a bit longer. Big hugs  x x x


----------



## Rozzie1980

Morning everyone x been reading ur posts for the past few days. Trying to keep sane. Had 2 seedlings fet et on 4th and tomoz is my otd. Was ok but now think am goona burst with worry. No symptoms at all. Last time after icsi I got ohss and was in hospital so should be pleased this time isn't so bad. Just don't want my pupo bubble to burst tomoz xx. Working tomoz too and my bday on Sundayxx

An just rabbiting on as head a mess lol. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Laura79

Good luck for tomorrow Rozzie1980, fingers crossed for you


----------



## JoRach

BFN. Totally devastated.

Sorry borntobeamum. 

Hope there is some good news today for someone xx


----------



## geegg13

OHH salty i'm so sorry big hug


----------



## Janey waney

Borntobeamum and salty so sorry to hear your news. Hope 2014 is ur year
Blood test is this Saturday but results won't b on til Monday so consultant said we can do wee test on Friday .


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm so sorry Salty and Borntobeamum    


I did my test about a similar time but I had an extremely faint second line which doesn't look good at all so I had to go and have a blood test done this morning and I'm waiting for the results.


I've been here before with a faint second line on a pregnancy test and then it's followed with a negative blood test....so I'm not hopeful


Xxx


----------



## Janey waney

Salia how many days r u  gd luck with ur blood test Hun prayin for u .x


----------



## KazM

Hi ladies,
I thought I'd pop on and say hi. We're in the 2ww from our first cycle now.
Had a 5 day transfer Monday & due to test boxing day.  EEK!  
Hope you're all doing well.  xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm 14dp2dt x


----------



## KazM

Have you tested yet, Saila? x


----------



## Laura79

So sorry Salty, big hugs for you xx

Keeping everything crossed for you Salia xx


----------



## borntobeamum

DH rang clinic who said need to take another test in 2 days which will be Friday. I have had some old blood today but they still said carry on with progesterone. Just feel like this is prolonging the pain  
Has anyone heard it changing from a BFN on 14 days after EC to a BNP. 
congratulations to all the mummys to be. I feel your pain all those ladies who have lost there embie (BFN) No one will ever understand this emotional journey unless they have been through it. All you ladies have been a great help and support. Thank you


----------



## mle83

Hi could I be added please.

This is my first IVF cycle and had 2 embryo's transferred on day 3, my testing date is the 23rd

Sorry for all those who got a negative and good luck for those still waiting xx


----------



## lil stephy

Yayyyy mle83 u have joined  

Borntobeamum I really hope the clinic r right in telling u to re test in 2 days and it gives u the bfp u long for Hun, cz like u say u don't want to go through all the upset of it being neg again will b thinking of u x


----------



## KazM

borntobeamum, there's still hope - every woman and every pregnancy is different and sometimes HCG doesn't show as quickly as others.   Try and think   hun, you're not out.  xxx


----------



## cheekymunkey

Hi ladies, 

Do you mind if i join you. 

Currently in 2ww, had ET on Monday just gone. Although we are not very hopeful  
Out of 13 eggs collected, 1 was immature, 3 did not survie the injection process, 6 fertilised abnormally and so we were left with 3. Come Saturday they had develped really well and the embriologist wanted to take them to blasto day 5 on the Monday. Fast forward to Monday when we went in the room and were informed 2 of the embryos had arrested and the last one had 20 cells and was not were it should be for day 5. They said it was up to us if we wanted to proceed with the tansfer and we did. 

Just plodding along and feel quite numb, today is 2dpt.

Does anyone know of any sucess stories with an embie like mine? 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## trish_88

Hi Ladies!!

Poppyseed - She has written about it on the 'Pregnancy loss, neo and still birth' section and the topic is called 'why??'

Salty - So Sorry  

Rozzie and Borntobeamum - Keeping everything crossed for you!!! 

Sailia - Keeping everything crossed. When will you find out the results?? 

Cheekymunkey -I've not heard of this, but try to remain positive. I know it's easier said than done. Keeping everything crossed for you  

xx Trish xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have an HCG level of 22 and they have said for 14dp2dt they are classing it as a strong positive although I thought the levels were low. 

They have booked my scan for New Years Eve at 11:15 and to pacify me are going to repeat my bloods on Friday. 

I can't believe it.... I can't seem to accept that she has said 'you're pregnant' to me


----------



## KazM

Congratulations Saila.


----------



## trish_88

Saila Congratulations!!! So happy for you! I bet you can't wait for your scan!!!!

xx Trish xx


----------



## Amz2006

Salia I don't understand the levels etc but congratulations!! 

Welcome to the new 2ww'ers!! 

Sorry to those suffering a BFN it's heartbreaking but be good to yourselves and take time to grieve xx


----------



## -Susan-

Hello, can I join??  Had a 3AA blast put in today, possibly another will go on ice tomorrow. Think I'm going to go mad this next week and a bit!!

*Donna could you add me please? I had PGD with an OTD of 27/12* 

I'm so so sorry to those who got a BFN, it is heart breaking.  I hope if you decide to go again you'll get a positive next time. Congratulations to those with a BFP, I hope it sticks for you. 

xx


----------



## geegg13

Welcome newbies 

++++++++ vibies to silia xxxxxxx
Think today a very hormonal day for us ladies !!!


----------



## Laura79

Congratulations Salia, magical words you heard today xx


----------



## Hubro

Cheekymonkey, when I had the IVF who resulted in my son, the clinic decided to also transfer a poorly developed egg together with the perfect ones. They said that in this game you can never predict the outcome, and sometimes poor eggs become surprise bfp, while top grade eggs sometimes don't make it. So don't give up hope!


----------



## Dare78

Well done Saila.. 
So very happy for you!!!


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Well that's it. It was my test date today and got a BFN - it did not come as a surprise as I started spotting on sunday and although its not as yet turned in to a full flow the nurse said that it will do after the progesterone has left my body- ? when. I have to wait until I have had 3 periods before I can start FET but hoping 2014 is my year .

I am going to leave this thread now but congratulations to everyone who got there BFP this cycle . To everyone who didn't don't give up hope- I   2014 is also your year. To everyone who are still in there 2ww I wish you the best of luck and lots of baby dust.

Merry Christmas to all of you and a Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Celerygirl

Congratulations, Saila. You must be thrilled.

So sorry, Salty and Babyhope83. It's such a horrible lottery.  

Borntobeamun, it can't be nice to still be in the waiting game but who knows... I really hope it works out well for you.

It's my OTD tomorrow. I've been testing every day (sometimes, I admit, twice a day) since Saturday and so far so good. The spotting that started on Friday night stopped Sunday lunchtime so I'm hoping, hoping, hoping that it was nothing serious.  I can't help worrying though and every time I get a cramp, I rush to the toilet to check.  I know I will still be worrying after tomorrow even if I get my result but being able to tell the clinic will feel like one step closer.


----------



## zangazanga

good luck celery girl


----------



## Rozzie1980

Bfn for me this mng. So onwards and upwards. Will wait and see wot 2014 has in store for us xxx


----------



## borntobeamum

Its a definite BFN for us. 
Have a merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Laura79

So sorry Rozzie and borntobeamum  hugs to you both and lots of luck and hope for 2014.
Good luck today celery girl.

Now 8dp3dt, still no symptoms, last time made it to day 9 and time before day 10 before AF arrived so anything after today will feel like a little victory. Hoping.......wishing........

Send good vibes to everyone, this feels like my longest wait yet! Xx


----------



## KelsM

Morning ladies, 
Very sorry to hear about the negatives wishing you all the very best of luck for 2014   thinking for each and everyone of you!  

My otd was yesterday and we got a BFP so over the moon but can't quite believe it! Just worried now that it will turn out to be chemical how common is this? 

Thanks on advance to all who help me!


----------



## -Susan-

I'm so sorry Rozzie, Babyhope, and borntobeamum  wishing you all the best going forward.


----------



## Amz2006

Rozzie & borntobeamum & baby hope so sorry xx

Laura hang in there not long now x

Kels congratulations on your BFP!! xx

I'm 10dp3dt and tested BFP this morning, OTD not until Monday so I've been a bit naughty! Feeling a bit cautious as I'm spotting but I rang clinic and they said bleeding is common and try to rest as much as possible (and I got slapped wrist for testing early!) hoping Monday brings the same results!


----------



## Laura79

Awesome news amz2006, congratulations xx


----------



## smitch

Hi all,

Hope you're all having a great day ... I'm driving myself mad waiting for OTD on Monday!
Yesterday I had twinges in my lower abdomen when I was walking around, then today I woke up with a sore throat and running nose.
I left a message this morning for someone at my clinic to call me so I can reassure myself that everything's ok, but haven't had a call back yet.
Has anyone else had any symptoms like this?

thanks
Smitch x


----------



## Giraffe22

Hi ladies,
Hope you're well. I'm sorry to hear of those of you with a BFN and congrats for those who are now pregnant! Yay!

My test date is the 27th. Hope you don't mind me joining in?
I'm going slightly mad...who thought two weeks could feel so long!

I was doing quite well up until now. I feel ok, not had any strong symptoms one way or the other, just a few minor twinges but I suffer a lot with my back and ibs so get all sorts a lot. My transfer was last wed so only just over a week in really. It was grade 1, 7 cell, day two.

Smitch, I have twinges that feel like very, very mild period pains. Is that what yours are like?

For those of you with BFPs did you have any obvious symptoms?
I guess it's normal not to this early on.

Thanks xxx


----------



## smitch

Hi,

Big hugs to anyone with BFN today, and Yay to BFPs.

Giraffe, yes just like very mild period pains, but only when I was walking around. 
ET was last Weds and had a week of sitting on the sofa watching telly etc., so yesterday was my first day back to work.
Just worried that the twinges and my sore throat are an immune reaction to the embie implanting.
Have no idea if it's a good thing or a bad thing though.

By the way, can I be added to the list please? I had ICSI and OTD is 23rd December.

Thanks, Smitch xxx


----------



## Giraffe22

Hi Smitch,
I guess all we can do is keep our fingers crossed. I've had a few in the mornings and then they've subsided and then a few today. Felt a bit panicked but I guess if it's meant to be, it will be! I just want it to be test date. Mine is the 27th!!

I know nasal changes can be a good sign so wouldn't worry about that  

Good luck on Monday, not long now, yay xx


----------



## joiedevivre

Hi Ladies,

I was supposed to test on Sunday but couldn't resist after I had to wear a bra last night just to go to bed (cause they were so sore and heavy).  I'm now day 11 and day 12 post IUI and had the bhcg shot in the am 12 days ago.  Now I don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me, and the progesterone could be causing the breast changes, but I had a faint 2nd line.  I've had no implantation bleeding. For whatever it's worth, I enjoyed staring at it for a good 5 minutes.  

Does the faint or darkness of the line mean anything really?? Do you think it's still the bhcg shot in my system?  I only have one other test in the house, so will hold off until Saturday. Oh the torture.

Good luck to all the other ladies waiting!


----------



## Dare78

Hi ladies.. 

I'm now 8 days post a 2 day transfer and I've been having periodic cramping since day 6.. 
I had pinching pains just above my pubic bone earlier today but nothing now.. 
My question is could I be experiencing implantation signs?
Xx


----------



## Giraffe22

Hi ladies,

Joie - when I was sent on my way by my clinic they said the test is still positive even if it's a faint second line! I'd test again on sat but sounds good. Let us know how you go!

Dare - I'm in a similar situation to you. I'm eight days past a two day transfer and had some twinges. I really don't know if it could be implantation. I hope so! I just feel like I'm looking into everything. It's so hard to stay positive but we should. When is your test date? Xx


----------



## Liz062002

Hello
I'm new here. I just had my transfer on dec 17. The 2ww is killing me lol. I have cramp pain in my lower area and use the restroom alot. Just want to talk to others going thru the same process.


----------



## geegg13

Liz I had just the same last night quite bad cramps low down no bleeding I think it could be pessaries and there side effects !!!our test day the 30th after a 5dt !!!  chat to us there a few of us on the same cycle and are all having various side effects 
So sorry for the BFNS big hugs


----------



## Celerygirl

So sorry to all those who had their BFNs confirmed today. I really hope you get better luck next time.

OTD for me today and I got a BFP on the HPT the clinic gave me   they don't do bloods so that's it till the scan next year.

I'm trying to enjoy the fact that I'm now officially pregnant rather than worrying all the time. Think it's because of my early MC last time. But anyway, for now I am pregnant!

For those asking about symptoms, I always seem to get period cramps from about a week after 2dt.  The thing is you never know whether they are implantation, AF on the way or the progesterone. I was also a bit more thirsty but no other symptoms. Anyway, cramps aren't necessarily a bad thing.

I'm going to transfer onto the early scan board but thanks for the support and I will be checking in to see how you get on. Especially good luck to all those testing around Christmas. Hope all your Christmases come at once!


----------



## KazM

HI ladies,
Sorry to the BFNs & Congratulations to the BFPs.  xxx


----------



## lil stephy

So sorry to hear of the bfn :-( but never give up x

And congrats to all the bfp  it's lovely to hear of the bfp cz it shows u it does work which makes it all so worth it xx


----------



## trish_88

Hi Ladies 

Babyhope, Rozzie and borntobeamum - So sorry for your BFN! Sending big  . Hoping 2014 is your year!!

Celerygirl, Kels and Amz - Congratulations on your BFP!! So happy for you!!!

Laura - Keeping everything crossed for you!

Joiedevivne - Keeping everything crossed for Sunday!!   

Liz - I've had the cramps and I'm going the toilet a lot. Hoping it's all good signs!

AFM - I'm 5dpt-3dt, and it seems to be taking ages to get to my test date! A week tomorrow! Feeling fine. A little bit of cramping still, but it seems to be getting a bit easier. Still just taking it easy!

xx Trish xx


----------



## geegg13

See liz forgot trish on same cycle too!!
my my if we all get a positive I think on the same day the site will shut down lol
Trish I was just the same last nite !! fingers crossed they implanting xxx


----------



## Hubro

Congratulations on the pfb!!!
To the bfn, I know the pain you are going through and I am so, so sorry.

Afm, I am 7dpt5dt today and has experienced light pinkish discharge throughout the day. Isn't too late for implantation bleed?


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies can't believe I'm typing this!! Been testing neg till today (I'm 9dp5dt) and I've finally had my NGO on 5 different tests! I'm in shock! Xxx


----------



## Guest

*****predictive txt lol BFP


----------



## -Susan-

Sfozzy that's fantastic!! Congrats  Just goes to show why we're given an OTD....  Celerygirl, Amz, big congrats to you too!  Joie, that sounds positive to me, but see if the line gets darker  Hope I haven't missed other testers out, quite a few today  

Hubro, no I don't think it is too late. Implantation bleeding doesn't mean it's the time it implanted, just when your body has disposed of the little bit of blood resulting from the embryo burying in. You just won't know until your test.  xx


----------



## KazM

Congrats on your (BI)NGO.  lol  xx


----------



## Guest

KazM I have got the jackpot with this bingo lol!! Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## Guest

Susan. I know I've been crying for days convinced it hadn't worked because of the bfn's! Don't recommend testing early lol xxx


----------



## Celerygirl

Congratulations, Sfozzy. I love that you did 5 tests!


----------



## Guest

Celery girl- just to make sure


----------



## Dodee

I'm happy to report a BFP here!  HPT line on OTD (16 Dec.) was faint so I waited for blood test confirmation before posting.  It may have just been the cheapo HPT because RE's office called today and said I was "very pregnant" with a beta of 7000.  First scan is on 23 Dec.  We transferred two blasts on 2 Dec.  and I am anxious to find out if one or two stuck.  I wish I could fast-forward until Monday.


----------



## Laura79

Congrats Sfozzy and Dodee, lots of bfps at the moment long may it continue!
Good luck to all of us still waiting xx


----------



## Hubro

Congratulations Sfozzy and Dodee!!!

I was naughty and tested early today. Bfp, but had a hcg injection of 1500 iu only five days ago so it can be just that. 
Feeling pregnant though, pee moore often, cramping, hungry. So will do first set of blood test today and see which way it goes.


----------



## Liz062002

Thank you ladies for the replies.  Today I have been very emotional which is not me at all. Hopefully thus is a good sign.  Baby dust to all


----------



## littlec-b

Hi Everyone

Congratulation sfozzy and dodee and celery girl and anyone else I've missed.

I haven't posted here since the early pages as I find it a bit obsessive, although I have been reading all your posts on a daily basis.

My OTD is tomorrow but my clinic closes for Christmas today so I'm testing a day early to get any prescriptions I need.

Good news is I got BFP on HPT (quite a few). I'm over the moon but suddenly feel massive anxiety in case it doesn't progress. This is my fifth cycle and third BFP. Last two were chemical so I'm   This one will stick. 

Oh, I had slight spotting on Tuesday to Thursday which I'm hoping has now stopped. 

Good luck for all of today's testers hope the good luck continues in this board.


----------



## Amz2006

Massive congratulations sfozzy and dodee!! 

Hubro I had spotting from 6dp3dt and it's still on and off, I'm now 11dp3dt and tested positive yesterday, my OTD is Monday but clinc said bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy is very common for us IVF ladies. 

Luck Good everyone still waiting to test!

xx


----------



## Amz2006

Congratulations littlec-b hope it's a healthy 9 months ahead! xx


----------



## Laura79

That's great littlec-b! Keeping everything crossed for you that this is the one that sticks xx


----------



## littlec-b

Thanks AMA and Laura. I'm still on nicker watch ha


----------



## geegg13

Congratulations on all the BFPs today 

Anywhere else folks would think we all very strange on constant knicker watch lol made me giggle 
4dpt5dt time going sssooooooo very slow !!!! 
still feel like at the bottom of a mountain but I know with all the posts on here it not only me 
+++++ vibes to all


----------



## jules40:)x

Congrats to all BFPs I have been reading but not had time to post -    to all the BFNs your day will come I'm sure of it xx

Re emotional wreck - did anyone see Jeremy Kyle this morning, I just stopped crying when I tried to tell DH about it and propmtly burst into tears again!! bl**dy hormones! xx


----------



## pp1979

Hi all, looking for advice and hope to try and stay positive.  Finding this really difficult!  I've had cramps since transfer, in both tummy and back.  Boobs have been hurting since injections but yesterday were worse and very hard.  Also feeling very emotional.  I'm so terrified now of finding AF.  I don't think I can go through this again.  Good luck all of us  .
Any advice gratefully received! Xxx


----------



## Laura79

Hi pp1979
I don't have any advice, we are all so different and these crazy drugs seem to make all of us react in odd ways that seem to show no pattern for success or not.
I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and know how hard this is to stay positive, I actually thought having 2ww in December would be easier as so many distractions but it's been the worst one yet. I hope you can relax and hope the days pass quickly for you. I hope all your signs are positive ones, fingers crossed for you. When are you testing? Xx


----------



## pp1979

Thank you laura!  Its horrendous.  I'm not at work but boyfriend is so no distractions, maybe there couldn't be enough anyway!!
Testing next Friday   
When was your et?
Xxxx


----------



## joiedevivre

pp1979- I couldn't agree more with Laura...it's completely normal to be terrified of not getting something you want so very badly and those symptoms are absolutely no indication that it's been a positive or negative cycle.

Do all those things that make you laugh and happy inside (and distract you).  

Ideas? This is what I do...Big hug from a loved one as you cry it all out, comedy, intense drama or suspense movie (preferably with no baby or pregnant women), yoga or dance class, go out with friends (who have no babies and who won't be eyeing you with subliminal questions), make a list of to do's (work and house related) and go ape**** on the list....

Good luck to you and to all those still waiting!! 
Big congrats to all the BFP's in the last 2 days!!


----------



## -Susan-

More BFPs!!! Fantastic, what a lovely early Christmas present  Here's hoping the BFP's keep coming for us all 

pp1979, it's such a rollercoaster, sadly there's nothing you can do except ride it out  What you're experiencing doesn't necessarily mean AF is coming at all, you could be experiencing very early preg symptoms. I was told by my doctor at my transfer that studies shows women who keep positive improve their chance of success - very very hard to do I know but try to keep your spirits up  xxx


----------



## Laura79

Pp1979 -My et was on the 11th dec which was a least 6 weeks ago I'm sure 

Some good ideas joiedevivre I shall definitely be doing some this weekend xx

Positive vibes to you all, stay strong xxx


----------



## Flips

Hi All, I'm 4dp5dt and going insane! I've been getting really bad cramps and backache like I do the week before my period, but I had them before ET so who knows what's going on! I'm desperately trying to stay positive but this is so hard! OTD is still a week away, am trying my best not to cave and test early but if that's really what I'm doing why do I have 6 pregnancy tests in the bathroom cupboard?!


----------



## geegg13

Oh Flips it sounds like we all going stir crazy today !!
6 tests have you just bought them lol !! You test on 27 th I've got to go till 30th !!!!!!!
Wishing timeby lol


----------



## Flips

I didn't quite buy all 6, is my only defense! I had 2 CB digital that a friend gave me, but the use by date is Dec 13 so I bought some new CB ones last week, then 'accidentally' bought another pack on Wednesday night! I can't believe you have to wait until the 30th, that's crazy!


----------



## Janey waney

Congrats to those who got there bfp.
We got a bfn today   so here's to third time lucky


----------



## Laura79

So sorry Janey Waney, sending you hugs and luck for the future xx


----------



## zangazanga

congrats girls for all the BFP and so sorry for the negatives im still waiting for sunday hoping for the best cramps are on and off dont know whats happening trying to stop my self from early testing


----------



## -Susan-

Janey I'm so, so sorry, how disappointing for you.  Look after yourself, and I hope you're still able to enjoy Christmas with your little one. xxx


----------



## cookiesancake

Hello ladies, can I join the torture chamber?    I had a day 6 transfer today and I'm already really depressed that it's not going to work. I had a brief period of delirious happiness 2 months ago with a bfp which then just disappeared, so I'm scared to be hopeful now. 3 blasts on board. I had to go to the loo 15 minutes after ET so I'm scared they might have slipped out at the same time as I didn't give them a chance to settle in...This 2ww is only going to get worse!


----------



## Bethlehem

Oh Good luck cookiesandcake, you have given me the courage to post too! My first one. I'd like to join too please, I find this part the hardest. Is anyone testing tomorrow? (its too early for me yet)


----------



## HertsLass

Hi everyone

I had a 6 day transfer on Monday - my otd is31 December but they said as it was  a 6 day transfer I could test a few days early. Thing is I am scared to test. Don't want to end this year gutted and start the new year miserable. Trying to keep positive but it's hard and the time is just going to slow...., it had helped to be at work to be honest!

Hope everyone is resting up this weekend !

Take care and good luck!


----------



## KazM

Congrats to all the BFPs.  Sorry to all who got a BFN.

Please can I be added to the list?  I'm currently 4dp5dt,testing date boxing day & we had ICSI.  Thanks.


----------



## lozzie lou

Hey everyone! Im new to this thread. Could I be added please. Otd 27th Dec! 
Hertslass- totally feel your torture. Ill be totally gutted if its not my time again. Just wanna be a mum . So ready! 
Hello and good luck to all!
Afm. Mainly experiencing an achy feeling high up in my stomach and a little crampy today. 7 days till otd....... please roll on fast. As much as I love xmas lol xxx


----------



## trish_88

Hi Ladies!!

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!! There are quite a few! I'm so happy for you all. 

Sending Big   to BFN's. So sorry it hasn't worked, but fingers crossed 2014 will be your year!

AFM - So emotional!!! I am crying at everything. Didn't help just watching 'Text Santa'. Worst thing to watch, when I cry when it starts raining! A certain song, a certain advert, and the tears start flowing. DH is very understanding, and knows the crying only lasts about a minute. The cramping seems to be easing over the last 2 days, but my boobs are beginning to hurt. My nips were very sensitive over the last couple of days, but the ache started last night. going right under my armpit. Fingers crossed these are all positive things!!

xx Trish xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Trish I cried at Jeremy Kyle dh thought it was hilarious (me crying not the sad stories) and then I went shopping for Xmas cards and had to leave the shop because the words in the cards were making me cry too!! Lol

Anyone else got no symptoms? I have a little head cold but don't think that's related, would have thought I'd feel more considering I'm on 3 peas arises a day and a booster injection of progesterone every 4 days??

Welcome Lou - 7 days for me too xx


----------



## Amz2006

I love that you called it the torture chamber, we should rename the thread!! Welcome everyone, hope the 2ww goes quick for all, and doesn't send you too mental!!

My OTD is Monday but I've tested BFP again this morning so fingers crossed this is it!!

xx


----------



## geegg13

Morning newbies hope the thread is helpful to you ( it been my life saver )
I had real bad cramps in my lower stomach kinda like AF pains am 5dp5dt !!! Hope these goods signs so on Constant Knicker  watch all day again !!!!!
OMG I have felt so bloody horny tooo anyone else !!!!!!!


----------



## Laura79

Hey jules40, ve got no symptoms too, feelng low about it. I'm 10dp3dt today and part of me wants to test just so I know but I'm so so scared of seeng the dreaded bfn! My last 2 cycles AF arrived by now ( but I am doing geep cycle this time which is a first for me so that could be the difference) and I never took the tests despite the clinics insistence to test anyway, I just lied and said I'd done them. If I can just hang on another 72 hours........ Damn this knicker watch, feel like I'm losing the plot.

Amz2006, yay! So glad you're still testing BFP! 

Good luck and welcome to everyone joining us, here's to lots of bfps for Xmas xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Laura I guess it's still too early for you to test?  I looked back at my symptoms in posts two years ago (when we conceived the twins) and and I was worried then too I had spotting and an icky feeling 5dp3dt that time but nothing else so I'm not counting myself out just yet - am tempted to test but know its way early!! (I have 4 tests in the car out of harms way!) oh and my last failed cycle I had constant cramping from ET xx

Oh bring me Xmas I need the distraction xx

Amz congrats  xxx


----------



## Giraffe22

Hi ladies, I've had no strong symptoms but analysing everything. Had cramping on Thursday which was 8 days past 2dt and got dizzy yesterday. Boobs a bit sore but could be AF. I guess you just can't tell. In nature we wouldn't know this early really. A lot of my friends who have babies didn't get anything this early so hope that's some reassurance to all.
Xxx


----------



## pp1979

Thanks for all the advice, I have been trying to do and watch things that make me laugh and its really helped.  I think hertslass hit the nail on the head, its worse this time of year I think because everyone wants to start a new year on a positive. I'm   for us all. Xxxx


----------



## Laura79

It's the analyzing everything that's doing me in too! Today I think maybe my mouth is a little dry, it probably isn't but I'm sure I'm trying to imagine symptoms now. But I'm taking steroids and was told that will give me dry mouth, not that I've noticed it. Lol!
Off to brave the awful weather and the crazy shops in a mo in a bid to get my mind on something else and off google! 
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## mle83

The torture chamber is the perfect name  

Congratulations Amz, like you I officially test Monday but have been naughty and tested early and so far they have all been positive so I am  that it still positive come Monday!

So sorry for those with BFN   and congrats to those who had BFP. Good luck to those still in waiting xx


----------



## Hubro

Congrats Amz and Mie83!!!! I am so happy for you 

Afm, I tested again this morning, and got a bit stronger bpf compared with yesterday. Causiously happy, the trigger shot might still be lingering...Awaiting blood result on Monday. A bit naughty as my otd is Tuesday. 
I promised myself not to test early. I have done it before and those days between bfn and otd are soo painful. Caught between sorrow, hope and despair.
I am obviously not that strong, but I really advice waiting for those who are.

Good luck to the ones about to test


----------



## Laura79

Wow! Congrats all, please let this good run continue xx


----------



## fingersx2013

Day 12 of my 2ww and just had some light spotting tonight when I went to the toilet!! Gutted! Sure AF is coming and I'm not even gonna make it to test day!


----------



## jules40:)x

Fingers spotting is very common don't panic!  When are you going to test? x


----------



## cookiesancake

Oh no, fingers, could it not be implantation spotting? That's very common. Try to stay positive until you test. Sending you   

Bethlehem, when was your et?

Hertslass, that's  a long way to otd, I thought the good thing about  a day 6 trsfr is that you only have to wait about a week. I don't blame you for not wanting to test on the 31st, there's only so much emotional stress a girl can take! In retrospect, I regret doing a cycle at this time of year.

Giraffe, sore boobs are a great sign, I wish I had sore boobs! I did in October for my brief bfp, only to be slapped back by an evil clear-blue pee stick with it's "Not pregnant", so brutal, I'm terrified to use one ever again. I'm going to design my own that says "so very sorry, kiss, kiss, kiss!!"

Laura what is Geep?


----------



## fingersx2013

Not due to test til Tuesday! So 3 days to go!
Thought day 12 would be too late for I plantation bleed? Is it not meant to happen earlier?

It was only small pink stain when wiping and nil since....


Fingers x but my hopes just crashed! 

Thanks girls x


----------



## Celerygirl

Fingersx2013 - I had spotting at the same stage.  It was very scary and I was in tears but I tested the next morning and had a BFP so don't give up hope yet.


----------



## KazM

Implantation is meant to happen sooner, but the blood won't come out straight away so implantation bleed is perfectly normal/possible. xx


----------



## mle83

Fingers I had exactly the same yesterday afternoon and I officially test Monday but have done 2 today and they are both saying positive. Good luck for Tuesday x


----------



## zangazanga

test day tomorrow cant do anthing but pray


----------



## Laura79

Good luck zangazanga xx

Try and keep positive fingersx, I know it's so hard, thinking of you xx

Cookies, you would thinki would know what GEEP stands for but I don't! It's a drug supported FET which is being used because my last 2 FETs have been bfns, so downreg on buserelin, then pessaries and pills as in fresh cycle I guess ( but never done a fresh cycle so not sure). Thrown everything at this one to get a BFP, had scratch, on steroids incase of nk cells. Please please work. 
Hope all going well for you xx


----------



## littlec-b

Fingers, I had the same 8dp5dt and 9dp10dt.  Got the shock of my life as didn't feel AF'y.  I got a BFP later but still worried about the spotting even though inhavent had any since.

Good luck zangazanga today

X


----------



## -Susan-

Zanga and anyone else testing good luck, hope you get a positive today 

I've heard spotting in the 2ww is really common, try not to worry. Easier said than done though  

Grrr, wish I could feel something to give a clue either way whether this has worked but nothing is happening. Only 4DP5DT though so it's not really that likely. I suspect with my OHSS, whether that gets better or worse will be the biggest indication before OTD.  x


----------



## lil stephy

Well it's def over for me, I have been testing early and getting negatives but yesterday I had a very faint positive but then started bleeding and now bleeding very heavy and have bad backache and bellyache so it's def over. And today has been negative tests again.
I def think then cyclogest pessories r no good for me as they kept falling out so I prob haven't had the right amount of progesterone in my body to help support a pregnancy 
As both my other 2 fresh cycles worked this was the thing that was different this time meds wise but there u go

Thanks for ur support tho but I'm now leaving this thread but good luck to u all for healthy happy pregnancys xx


----------



## cookiesancake

^Lil Stephy, so sorry it's a bfn for you this time. Did you have injectable progesterone last time? I worried about the pessaries as well so last cycle I did a blood test to check my levels and they were actually okay. Another lady posted that her clinic tested her levels and they were low so they upped her dose.  It's awful not knowing what makes so many of us fail. You will get there in the end though  

Laura thanks for explaining that, i haven't tried an fet myself.  I have done the scratch though & I had intralipids for nk, I should have had steroids aswell but I had flu and I just didn't feel I could cope with feeling any worse than I already did.

Fingers crossed Zangazanga

AFM finally got some feeling in my boobs so the progynova must finally be kicking in. It's not enough though to make me feel hopeful as it's not as much as last time.


----------



## Laura79

So sorry Lil Stephy 

Cookiesancake, glad you are getting some feeling, fingers crossed for you xxx

Still no symptoms for me, but getting some AF cramps, trying to stay positive it's not over yet! Got a shift at work tonight which will at least limit my slightly obsessional knicker watch today. Still hoping to make it to OTD 

Good luck to all my ladies on here, I just want to say how much help I have found this forum xxx


----------



## Dare78

Hi ladies.. 

I'm 11dp a 2 day transfer and I caved in.. Tested this morning.. BFN. Have no symptoms, boobs not sore at all, no cramping.. NOTHING!!
I'm starting to feel very disheartened.. Has anyone else tested neg but then go on to have a BFP?

Xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Dare - Ticky did! I think it was literally the next day so try not to give up on that bfp yet it's still all to play for - good luck! X


----------



## KazM

Loads of people have, Dare.  You're not out yet!  xx


----------



## Dare78

I hope so!! I haven't even had any spotting just cramps 5 days ago.. I've been exceptionally tired but I put that down to the cyclogest bullets.. I'm having a real down negative day.. But as my hubby said women don't even know they are pregnant at this stage so I wouldn't be getting any symptoms.
Thing is my boobs are always the first tell tale sign when I get pregnant but even on the progesterone I'm feeling nothing.. I'm going crazy today..  Xx


----------



## KazM

Wait until the proper day and test again.  We all do it but symptoms are so unreliable - especially when our hormones are so screwed up from the IVF process anyway. xx


----------



## Ticky

Dare - like Stacey said I did but I think that was because I tested 6 days after transfer so really early. Wait until your test date, it's most definitely not over yet x


----------



## Dare78

Thanks ladies.. I don't know what I'd do without you all! Slightly embarrassed by this.. Is having an orgasm in the 2ww bad? X


----------



## KazM

Re: orgasms - there's an entire thread on it in the ladies in waiting section.  Some were told to avoid it while others were told it helps with implantation.  Lots who HAD had them got their BFPs so I don't think it can hurt.  xx


----------



## smitch

Sorry to hear your news Lil Stephy :-( 

Dare, I'm exactly the same...11dp2dt and tested neg this morning, but OTD is tmrw so not giving up hope.  I got pinching pains about Weds (like light AF pains), but that's all for my symptoms too.

Got appt at my clinic tmrw at 3:30 for blood test, so will defo know one way or the other by then.

Laura, fingers crossed that work takes your mind off knicker watch for a bit. lol

smitch xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

I've had no symptoms either, we're 6dp 5dt and I've had AF crampS today, decided it was all over and wanted to confirm it - so afternoon wee (in tesco toilets as I promised dh I wouldn't early test) and I have a bfp! Do u think it could still be trigger? That was 13 days ago??

Hoping it stays that way but I know its early and even if its right we've had 2 ectopic and 2 MMCs ....

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## BECKY7

Jule no trigger should be out within 7 day so you are so over the trigger shot , if you are still not sure why don't you re test it again tomorrow morning to stop you from worry and stressing yourself out , maybe twin eh as what did you have put back in
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Not sure I can hide another test from dh lol. We had 2 hatching blasts put back - not sure we could cope with another set of twins!! xxxx

Anyone else 6dp5dt? When will you text? Xxxx


----------



## Carly82

Jules i started testing 6dp5dt and got a bfp straight away. Im 5 weeks tomorrow. Id say congratulations x


----------



## BECKY7

Woo Carly and woo Jules  and I too have 2 hatching blasts too and I am sure you would be fine if you do have another twins as not a lot you can do.
I too am 6dp 5dt with no trigger shot so not sure if I have heartburn today as part of it and I will test in few day time as not sure if I am ready to test lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Congrats Carly - not sure I'll be able to test again as I promised dh I wouldn't early test so had to do that one in tescos  xx

Becky Good luck when u do test xx


----------



## BECKY7

thank you Jules 
Becky7 xx


----------



## KazM

Trying to be good and not test early.  I'm 6dp5dt aswell!  OTD boxing day.  
I know as soon as I start testing whatever it says I'll get extremely anxious - if it's a BFP I'll be worried it won't last as was too early - if BFN I'll be really deflated but it may just be too early.  
So hard not to but I just can't put myself through it.


----------



## Flips

I'm 6dp5dt and caved and tested this afternoon (not sure what came over me, went to loo and just ripped open the bx of pregnancy tests!) I got a positive! Husband has told me not to do another one until Friday (OTD). I cant believe it. I've had such bad cramps I thought it was all over. Fingers crossed it's real.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey flips that is fanastic news congrats  I am 6dpo 5dt too and not had cramp yet only the 1st 2 day and had few hours of heartburn today which am not sure that is part of it  may test tomorrow if I can stomach it
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Woo hoo looks like the 16th must be a lucky ET day - I don't think I'm going to test agin til Friday before my blood test xx


----------



## Flips

Thanks Becky7, hope you get good news. Sorry for the massive blurt, I'm a bit all over the place!


----------



## jules40:)x

Flips how many did you have transferred? x


----------



## zangazanga

total devastation BFN i cried lots i feel so emotionally drained after 2 failed cycles im not sure i can go through this torture again still have 4 frozen embies but not sure what i plan to do in the future thnx girls for your prayers and support wish u all lots of good luck for those still waiting for their test dates and wish u all lots of baby dust.


----------



## Flips

I'm so sorry zangazanga, look after yourself x

Jules40, just one. I so hope it's real.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I hope so Jules 
Zantac  so so sorry to hear your BFN  go and have that wine or two.
Flips  what signs did you get for you to test early

Becky7 xx


----------



## smiler100

Hi 

Im in 2ww.. 2 blasts on board .. FET cycle  . Currently 2days into 2ww.


----------



## -Susan-

I am so sorry Zanga  BFN's are so hard. I really hope your frosties will bring you better luck another time. 

Congrats to all the BFP's, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  and welcome smiler  xx


----------



## trish_88

So Sorry Zangazanga.  

Congrats to the BFP's. Keeping everything crossed for you ladies who have tested early and got your BFP!!! 

I haven't got any tests yet, and don't really want to test early, although I just want my test day to be here! Only 5 days left to wait!

xx Trish xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I just did a cb digital and it says pregnant 1-2 - freaking a little lol xx


----------



## Laura79

So sorry zangazanga, sending you hugs. It's so devastating this awful process. I wish you the best for the future, if my cycle fails I don't think I can go again this has been too hard so I understand how you feel right now. Please take care xx

Is everyone testing early because they 'know'? I'm feeling that seeing a bfn would destroy me, I guess that's a bad sign. Congrats to all the bfps  xx


----------



## Laura79

Good luck today Smitch, hope we see another BFP  xx


----------



## Flips

I know how you feel Jules40! Tentative congratulations to you!

Becky7, no symptoms other than very sore boobs! I really don't know what came over me, I just had the test out of the packet before I knew it! I'm scared to test again now though, in case it's different.


----------



## jules40:)x

Doff Shopping in a min am taking one of my older boys with me so I'm not tempted to buy any more or nip into adds toilets lol (just the 3 left in the hidden compartment in the car then !!

This is really hard - am going to try and not test til after Xmas now though xx


----------



## smitch

Thanks Laura. Decided not to poas so waiting til 3.30 for my results. More waiting, just what I need!!!

Good luck to anyone else testing today. Fingers crossed.

smitch x


----------



## lil stephy

Just thought I'd pop on and say def over for me test day and got bfn and bleeding has got so much worse 😭😪 

Good luck for all the testers x
And sorry for all the bfn


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi All

Test date 28th but have had quite a lot of pink/brown staining this morning, and so feeling a bit wobbly. Any advice?

Poppy


----------



## -Susan-

I'm so sorry Stephy.  Hope you can still have a fantastic Christmas with your beautiful girl despite the BFN. 

Jules, congrats, hope the BFP stays for you!  Smitch, and anyone else testing, best of luck 

Poppy, could be implantation bleeding, I wouldn't worry (if possible!) about it  The timing suggests that could be the case too. Quite frankly I wish I had symptoms to analyse, I have practically nothing except slightly tender boobs, which could be the progesterone!!  I'm almost wishing I could get signs of OHSS again, just to have a good sign about whether this has worked or not...  x


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks, Susan, that's reassuring. I've been doing frantic googling and it seems as long as it's not fresh, red blood there probably isn't a right lot of significance to it. However, I had similar sort of spotting before my miscarriages so I'm a bit paranoid. How on earth will I hang on for the end of the week and the time to test? I can really understand people manically peeing on sticks as soon as there's a faint hope something might show.

Poppy


----------



## mle83

So sorry zangazanga and steph, I wish you luck for the future.

Today was my official testing day and the CB digital is saying pregnant 1-2  
However last night when I wiped there was blood, it seems to have stopped but it worried me, I saw my GP this morning and all he said was it could be a early sign of a miscarriage but there is nothing he can do, it will just happen and its not like I will lose an arm!! Well that made me feel so much better

Good luck for all those other testing soon xx


----------



## Laura79

Seriously Mle83! How insensitive of your doctor! Ok so there is nothing he can do but some sympathy for everything you have gone through to get this far wouldn't go amiss! 
Having been dealing with infertility for pretty much my entire adult life I'm still shocked at how little understanding people have, they can be so insensitive.
I really hope it's nothing and your well deserved BFP sticks, wishing you all the best hun. Try and stay positive xx


----------



## -Susan-

That was sensitive!!! Spotting or bleeding lightly is common, if it's stopped it suggests it's nothing to worry about. Congrats on your BFP, hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  x


----------



## jules40:)x

Mle don't you just want to slap some people!! Are you having repeat bloods done? x

Hi everyone else, I'm just going to do Xmas now (although I did test again today!) and wait til OTD on Saturday xx


----------



## pp1979

Hi all.
I've been a complete mess today.  oTD is Thursday but looks exactly like the start of my period today.  I had a bit of a breakdown.  Rang the nurse and she said to wait it out but I can't pull myself together.  Sounds stupid but I can't believe it, that that's it.  TMI warning, I've had diarrhea and feel so sick, from all the upset.  I'm not very strong.    we also received the letter today to say they couldn't freeze any.  Not sure what to feel or where to go from here, 
 for everyone else.
Big hugs


----------



## jules40:)x

Pp would it help to test? My heart goes out to you it really does very few people understand how much emotional energy goes in to this process, may be you could have a chat with the councillor?   Xxx


----------



## pp1979

Thanks Jules.  I feel so sick...
The nurse said that if I tested today it would show negative anyway.
Everything before today had gone well, apart from the odd dip I was quite positive.  I can't get my head round it, all that... I was having reflexology every week, hypnosis every day, I've even taken the whole time off work so its been my whole life for the last few weeks.
I feel so empty....


----------



## cookiesancake

Mle, I hope its just the pregnancy still settling in.

Pp1979, oh no, this process is so difficult.so many of us have had negatives and you will gather yourself together in time to make a new plan. I think I will probably fall to pieces aswell if I get another negative, but remind yourself, it's only the lucky minority who get their bfp's easily.

I'm having a bit of a panic, i'm meant to take 2 cyclacur/progynova pills a day, 1 in the morning & 1 at night,I think it's oestrogen.  But I just can't remember if I took one this morning. What do you think is the least damaging to my chances- to not take another pill until tonight and risk not having enough oestrogen,or to take a pill now, to make up for the one I might not have taken this morning, and then my evening one later- I.e. 3 pills and risk having too much oestrogen today?  
Which do you think is better, risking having too little, or too much? Anybody know?   worried!!!


----------



## -Susan-

pp, I'm really sorry  If your OTD is Thursday I would have thought testing tomorrow would be a possibility. It may still bring a false negative though as it's slightly early.

Cookiesandcake, can you not work out if you have or haven't by how many should be left?


----------



## jules40:)x

Cookie I would take one if you can't work it out x

Pp - my OTD is not til sat and I'm getting bfp - if u buy a test that yells you from 4 days early? Good luck xx


----------



## pp1979

Might sound stupid but I think I'm too scared, as I said I'm not strong.


----------



## cookiesancake

I wrote a post & it over showed up...So here goes again-
Susan, I was using a half open pack left over from my last cycle so I have no clue what part of it I started on, totally my fault 
Jules, I don't know, i'm so worried about doing the wrong thing there's so much at stake.StupidChristmas cycles with closed clinics when you need them!!  

Pp1979, I totally relate to u not wanting to test, I wasn't going to for my last cycle but a doc to!d me to just in case I had a chemical cos that would be useful to know. & it turned out it was a bfp, for about 3 days which was really difficult to cope with,but now looking back i'm rea!my glad I did test because I feel my body has got at least part of the way..


----------



## Liz062002

hello ladies
I couldnt wait until my test friday. I took a test last night and got a positive. Is it too early? im so excited


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies my otd is thursday, iv had on off cramping for a couple of dayss now. Pretty much how my last failed cycle went. Not holding out much hope to be honest. Thinking I might not bother testing and  just c if aperiod sshows up. I know itsounds negative but I just dont feel anything other than period like cramps 
Liz- thats great to get a positive. Iv never had 1 so it I can imagine how hopeful it must feel. Id wait until test wednesday to get really excited tho. But thats just me. Im not sure when you can get a real result if im honedt. Good luck hun. Fingers crossed for u x hello everyone


----------



## Laura79

Pp1979, that doesn't sound stupid at all, I didn't test on last 2 cycles for same reason, I'm not strong enough to see the bfn. I'm heartbroken for you, I hope you are ok ( stupid thing to say). You have done everything you could have done and really taken care of yourself so you know you can't look back and regret doing silly things etc. it's hard to look forward but I recommend going to follow up appointment as they suddenly throw new options at you. I refused point blank to go last time and it really was counterproductive and I regret it now.

Lozzielou all I'm feeling is period type cramps too, I'm going to test in the morning so I know either way, it will be a day early but clinic said that's fine and I don't think I can do it Xmas day, will just be too hard. Good luck to you if you do test xx

Congrats Liz062002, what a lovely Xmas pressie xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks Laura- good luck. Your braver than me!  Got my fingers crossed for you xx 
I really thought this would be my time but these cramps are low down and on more than off! I would b surprised if im wrong. My birthday today but still aching for Thursday to come! Xx


----------



## Laura79

Blimey, birthday, Xmas and an FET! You really do have a lot on your plate 
Hopefully we are worrying too much as it's so easy to analyze every little twinge, fingers crossed xx
Ps happy birthday xx


----------



## hopefulrebecca

hello all
new to the site.
i am currently waiting for my beta next monday 12/30
i am very nervous. i had a 5 day et of an early blast and cavitatiting morula....
wantd to send baby dust to all of us...


----------



## KazM

mle83 said:


> So sorry zangazanga and steph, I wish you luck for the future.
> 
> Today was my official testing day and the CB digital is saying pregnant 1-2
> However last night when I wiped there was blood, it seems to have stopped but it worried me, I saw my GP this morning and all he said was it could be a early sign of a miscarriage but there is nothing he can do, it will just happen and its not like I will lose an arm!! Well that made me feel so much better
> 
> Good luck for all those other testing soon xx


Your Doctor sounds like an ****!


----------



## Laura79

So couldn't sleep, needed a wee and tested. bFN no surprise. So no symptoms means no baby. I'm devastated I have no strength to carry on


----------



## geegg13

Am gutted for you laura xxxxxx


----------



## Laura79

Thank you, I'm not ready for it to be over again. I'm sure it gets worse each time, am a failure xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Laura you're not a failure you have a beautiful baby boy whoust be so looking forward to Xmas this year. Do you have frosties left? Will you have another fresh cycle? Maybe your clinic may be able to come up with something?  For now big    I hope Xmas is the welcome distraction u need xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Some fresh bleeding this morning, bugger bugger! Suspect it's all over. 

Poppy


----------



## Amz2006

Poppydoc I had bleeding from 5dp3dt for 3 or 4 days and I've just got my BFP so hang in there xx

Laura I'm so sorry to see it's negative for you :-( xx


----------



## -Susan-

Tested this morning 6DP5DT (with a very cheapie but sensitive test) and BFN. Plus the sore boobs have now gone. Hope is fading fast 

Laura I'm so sorry for your BFN   xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks Amz2006, that's helpful. 

Susan, that's depressing but don't write anything off until OTD.

Poppy


----------



## Celerygirl

Susan - that's way too early to worry. With my first BFP (now about to eat her dinner), I got a bfn at 10dp3dt and still got a BFP the next day, on OTD.  You are still PUPO over Christmas!


----------



## KazM

Sorry Laura.   xxx
Susan, as others have said, it's too early to say.  xxx
Poppy, hope it all turns out for you.  xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies- I cracked and tested 2 days early. BFN. It was an evening wee so not gunna write myself off but dont feel anything. Pretty sure its period mood swings today to !
Laura- hang in there hun- any blood? If not its not over,  not even otd and I know lots of people get a different result one day to the next. Good luck xx
Celery girl that made me feel more positive 
Sorry poppy, how many days till otd? 
Susan- way to early hunny- be patient!! 
Hello everyone xx


----------



## cookiesancake

Susan, I hope the girls are right and its too early. I am paranoid about the boobs thing too.

Laura, you are one of an amazing bunch of ladies who face this nightmare together, I bet your friends aren't half as strong. You're not a failure, everything just didn't come together this time, but it will in the end. This is a miserable end to the year for some us but we'll be back, stronger! 

Poppy, I hope the bleeding settles down, so difficult not knowing what it means but   that there's still a chance.

AFM, not sure I can cope with another negative either right now, prob won't test...
Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## jules40:)x

Sherry just noticed I'm not on the front page OTD is the 28th xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

OTD is 28th so a festive season of grinning and bearing it as don't want stepsons to know what's happening.

Poppy


----------



## trish_88

Hi ladies!

I've had bleeding the last two days, and the cramps are getting worse, so I tested this morning. It was negative. I knew it would be when I seen the blood yesterday morning. I know I'm not due to test until Friday, but  I can't see it changing. Me and DH are absolutely devastated . It has definitely become the worst Xmas yet, but we have to put on a brave face tomorrow, as we are hosting. My parents know about my treatment, but I don't want to spoil their Xmas too, so we'll tell them on Thursday or Friday. 

Sending lots of well wishes and baby dust to you all, and praying you all get BFP's !!

xx Trish xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Trish, I am so sorry - we are going through the same thing.  The only difference is we are expats and put off a trip home due to all of this.  So it is just the two of us and the cat 

Feel the way you do.  Your family will understand.  Let the emotion out.  It is just Xmas.  

I am difficulties as my mum also has cancer and is on the other side of the world and I can't be there due to all of this.  So it is hard.  Plus as much as she is upset, I prepared her for it not working 1st go but not myself.     And she is right, her situation is at the end of her life and is life and death.  We have time, youth and our life ahead.  

So hard to keep perspective and deal with emotions.


----------



## Rozzie1980

Teen in p? Now that I have read ur post my vino tipsy ass feels guilty for feeling sorry for myself. The saying is rite...don't pity urself as there is always someone worse off than urself. Which was wot I was going. But it is Xmas tomoz, Santa is on his eay and we have our health. Gutted 2 bfn's in 6 months but it's not the worst that could happen. I hope that even though things don't happen as we hope, we r healthy and happy enough as a couple to try again xx keep smiling everyone and merry Xmas.  P.s it's blowing a gale here so hope Santa can land ok lol xx drunken
ramble overxx


----------



## KazM

Sorry ladies who have got their BFNs.  I hope for a miracle for you all.
TeeinParis, sorry to hear about your mum being ill.  xx


----------



## Teeinparis

My mum  will be fine I pray as I look out my window and see Mass starting at Notre Dame.  It is about perspective and dealing with the emotions.  Keeping faith 

It will be fine and this is just the beginning.  I also want us all to remember we have amazing husbands.  Without them we wouldn't have the love and strength ready to pass on to a child.  

It will work, things take time


----------



## KazM

I admire your strength hun.  xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Merry x as everyone how are our cans day testers doing?? xx


----------



## Dare78

Merry Christmas to you all.. Bad news for us.. BFN   devastated! 
Xx


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry Dare, hope 2014 brings you everything you dream of xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Dare78

So sorry no words just a big  

Donna


----------



## Hubro

I am so sorry for the bfns. It is so painful. I hope you take time to grieve and with time find the courage and strength to try over again.

For me it is not really good news either. I tested faintly positive on clearblue 20 + 22/12, so went for blood test on these days. Hcg only increased from 55 to 76, while progesterone dropped from 42 to 27. (In my first pregnancy the first hcg was 800, so guess that says it all.. )
The only hope I am clinging to is that the clearblue it took yesterday was strongly positive, so at least hcg has increased somehow. Repeated blood test, but lab closed for Xmas.The clinic has told me to take hcg shots x 3 now, meaning I can't test again until long... 
It does not help that my husband left a few days ago for a war zone, just heard on the radio there is intense fighting. At least it diverts my worries...
Sorry for complaining, just feeling low today.


----------



## lozzie lou

Hello everyone.  Hope you all had a lovely day 
Sorry to hear that dare.  Its so frustrating and heart breaking when you put so much hard work in and not get what you want. So tough, must take a few days to be sad then look forward.  Big hugs x
Afm test day tomorrow. Have got back ache this evening and period pains. I came on night before otd last time so ill be surprised to get through this evening with no blood! Im am praying and hoping this is the 1.....   xxxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Sorry hubro just read your message- that must b tough for you. Have the doctors said that means you are pregnant? Sorry I dont know anything about these blood tests xxxx


----------



## Hubro

Good luck tomorrow Lozzie!!!!

I am pregnant but let's see for how long. It's not evolving like it should.


----------



## Shaz12345

Hi,

I am new to this thread and first time ever posted on any forum.

I am on 4dp 5dt and have no symptoms or any signs of OHSS, which would be positive sign??

I am not keen on testing but really in agony, searching day and night, it is awful.

I have prayers for everyone who go through IVF/ICSI that they get BFP's as it is not easy.

Good luck to everyone. Think positive!!


----------



## Shaz12345

HI,

I would like to add myself to the list on first page.

My first beta test date is 31st December


----------



## KazM

Dare & all others who got a BFN, I'm so sorry. xx
Hubro, I hope everything sorts itself out and is ok for you. xx
Lozzie Lou, hope your test went well this morning?  xx
Shaz, no signs of OHSS would be a GOOD thing - you don't want that.  
OHSS is triggered by HCG, the same thing pregnancy tests measure.
Your embryo would not be secreting any of that until 6dp5dt, so there's no way you'd get an accurate test - even at 6dp5dt, you would probably get a false positive even if yo are pregnant.  Try and wait 'til OTD and distract yourself with other things hun. xx

AFM, OTD was this morning and I tested (for the first time, I waited like a good girl.....and I was rewarded with a BFP!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Susan-

Ah Kaz, fantastic!! Congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Dare, I'm so sorry it was a BFN. 

Shaz - if you mean you had OHSS before transfer, keep drinking lots of water and having protein, because it can come back with pregnancy.  Like Kaz said you wouldn't be feeling it yet anyway.

My test date tomorrow and I'm so scared!! I have a blood test so it will be very conclusive. I bled on 7dp5dt for my last cycle, and yesterday was the same time, so I was on knicker watch all day. No sign yet of evil AF though so really, really hoping that's a good indication    Hope those of us still waiting all get our BFP's xx


----------



## KazM

Thanks Susan.  Good luck for testing.   xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Congrats kaz (and u r such a good girl lol). Good luck Susan xx

Dare and all other BFNs my heart goes out to you, I hope you find the strength to carry on and one day achieve your dream xx

AFM am trying to arrange a blood test for tomorrow morning, tested angain yesterday and still bfp- that was 14 days after EC so quietly optimistic (but after 2 ectopics and and 2 mmc you are never jumping up and down til past 12 weeks). 

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## KazM

Thanks Jules.  Thoughts and prayers that everything is ok for you this time.  xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Congrats Kaz! I think I can appreciate a bit of how you feel, Jules. Thinking of you Susan. I keep trying to hang on to the fact that God has a plan for me even if it isn't what I hoped for or expected.

Test day Saturday - poas as our unit closed til 2nd Jan - but I have convinced myself that not only am I not pregnant but that I never will be. If I can't hold on to a good quality blast what hope is there?

Anyway, large joint of beef in the oven, glorious day here, so we're off out with the dog

Poppy


----------



## lozzie lou

Congrats kaz- fantastic news 
afm this sounds terrible but I got the wrong otd. My otd is tomorrow. I have felt sicky this evening.  So I ate and its gone. Seems to be happening alot recently.  Still getting the odd period pains and heavy tummy. Also back achr. Feel v tired today. Must admit iv had my hopes up as feel different to last time but will remain 50/50. Mainly as I feel heavy in my lower tummy and last cycle I came on evening bfore otd. I am   for good news tomorrow. Good luck to all the testers and sorry to bfns xxxxx


----------



## KazM

Aww Poppy, sorry you're feeling so negative.  i really hope you've got it wrong. xx
Lozzie Lou - Good luck for tomorrow.  xx


----------



## Flips

Congratulations KazM! OTD for me today and it's a  I'm so shocked. I never thought I'd see a BFP. Feel very strange, but very happy.


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hey, Flips, that's brilliant! So good to see people getting some positive results. I confess I had a sneaky test this morning but but it was a 99p for 3 form Home Bargains one. A bit of me can't wait to get a definite negative tomorrow so I can stop stuffing things up my bum (sorry - TMI) and have a proper drink!

Poppy


----------



## KazM

Flips congratulations!   I know what you mean about disbelief!  I had to do 2 more tests this morning and still not sure I'm convinced!  xx
Poppy, I wish 3 more months of suppositories on you and 9 more months of no proper drink on you, sorry.  xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Morning girls. I went to tesco this morning and did a test. Bfn. But then spoke to my sister who came with me for et and she was convinced my test day was 29th. I had a 5 day blast put in and now 10 days after transfer. Also where I hadnt drunk this morning there ws a dribble on pee stick. Im just clinging to hope iv got day wro g. Can anhone shed any light on how many days I should of waited?  Xxx
congrats to bfps xxx


----------



## KazM

Mine was 10dp5dt and the test was 25miu/ml - what sensitivity was the test you used(or what make)?
If you didn't have enough pee, that could cause a false negative and you should disregard the test.


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks kaz im gunna wait till Sunday n test if no period. But rang my hospital and they confirmed my test date today.  Feel gutted but already got a follow up appointment next friday. And going to see the hospital councillor after which I think will help.  Thanks for all the support from the forum xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Oh and I used clear blue so doesnt look good  Xx


----------



## KazM

Clearblue aren't the most sensitive.  Which type of clearblue was it?  If it was an early one, they require 25miu/ml, but the digital ones are far less sensitive at 50miu/ml so I wouldn't trust it this early.
Did you have enough urine to do the test properly?


----------



## cookiesancake

Congrats to kaz & flips, lucky ladies.
Poppydoc, I use those cheap sticks, I thought they were okay, though I've no idea about comparative sensitivities between different sticks, they gave me a correct bfp before, but very late. I don't know if that was cos of the stick or because it was just a very weak pregnancy though.
Lozzie Lou, however this cycle turns out for you, you had an amazing result, I'd have to do at least 3 ivf cycles to get as many embies as you did in one!

AFM, fluctuating sore boobs, but I think that's just cos they get more sore after I take a progynova. I'm still taking hcg booster shots so thats sure to muddle the blood test, but i'm going to do it anyway and see if the hcg looks higher than it should after 2 days. I don't have high hopes for this cycle anyway, a few more months getting into shape & I'll be ready to go again.


----------



## Shaz12345

HI,

KazM nad Susan thank you very much for your advise. I am brave as haven't tested till today and keeping my options open and trusting God for his miracles    

OTD is Tuesday 31st Dec-I hope I get good news on New Year's EVE


----------



## cookiesancake

Has anyone had painful stabbing pains in their boobs? Or more to the point, stabbing pains & then got a bfp?!!


----------



## -Susan-

Best of luck Shaz, and those still to test  Flips, congratulations!!!  

Lozzie, I hope a miracle happens for you still, but if not I wish you all the luck in the world if you decide to try again 

AFM, I'm not daring to use the 'p' word yet, but I had a beta HCG result of 97 (today is 9dp5dt), so I'm over the moon!! I gather that's a good number? I may even buy a test stick so I can actually see two lines  xxx


----------



## KazM

Shaz, you're welcome. xx
cookiesancake - I've had odd feelings all over my body feeling like a pin prick type thing and got a BFP yesterday. xx
Susan, that's brilliant congratulations.  xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Congratulations Susan I've never had a hcg done but we went today (OTD is tomorrow but no where was open) and my hcg is 458 - I'm 11dp5dt so I guess if it doubles every ... Oh bow licks I haven't really got a clue and all the clinic told me were numbers!! Progesterone was 267 and I have no idea if that is any good either!! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Wow juke your progestrone of 267 is fabulous as they say over 20 is good wow and congrats your defo pregnant lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## -Susan-

Thank you jules and Kaz  Jules my clinic told me they want to see over 50 on 9dp5dt, you'd definitely have been above that!   x


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks girls just wondering if we have more double trouble on the way lol - my clinic is in Cyprus though so I'll have to organise my own scan xx

Still feeling very surreal as it really did just feel like a holiday! Oh and so much for no lifting nobody told the twins lol xx

Is anyone brave enough to move over to the early scan thread?? x


----------



## Cox89

Shaz12345 said:


> HI,
> 
> KazM nad Susan thank you very much for your advise. I am brave as haven't tested till today and keeping my options open and trusting God for his miracles
> 
> OTD is Tuesday 31st Dec-I hope I get good news on New Year's EVE





Sharry said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st December 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> Alimac , Clomid , 1st Dec ,
> Pebblegirl , IVF , 1st Dec ,
> Whenisitmyturn? , ICSI , 1st Dec ,
> Pollita , Natural , 2nd Dec ,
> Iwannabigbelly , IVF , 3rd Dec ,
> Paulapumpkin , IVF , 3rd Dec ,
> Susie1974 , FET , 3rd Dec ,
> Becca3010 , IVF , 4th Dec ,
> Hg34 , FET , 4th Dec ,
> Nightingale743 , IVF , 4th Dec ,
> estephen4 , IVF , 5th Dec ,
> CharlieB1 , IVF , 5th Dec ,
> Johnsdm1 , IVF , 6th Dec ,
> Sarahh80 , IVF , 6th Dec ,
> Poppyseed1 , , 6th Dec ,
> Lozzaj38 , FET , 6th Dec ,
> Amandalina , IVF , 7th Dec ,
> Diesy , IVF , 7th Dec ,
> Summer123 , IVF , 9th Dec ,
> Jupiterharley , IVF , 9th Dec ,
> X-Stacey-x , ICSI , 11th Dec ,
> Fairydust72 , IVF , 12th Dec ,
> Ticky , IVF , 16th Dec ,
> Dodee , IVF, 16th Dec ,
> Emmy1, IVF , 17th Dec ,
> Crabbyaggy , IVF , 17th Dec ,
> Shotty12 , ICSI , 17th Dec ,
> Salty2012 , IVF , 18th Dec ,
> borntobeamum , ICSI , 18th Dec ,
> Celery girl, ICSI, 19th Dec,
> Alwayshopeful888 , IVF , 21st Dec ,
> Janet waney , IVF , 21st Dec ,
> Littlec-b , ICSI , 21st Dec ,
> Zangazanga , , 22nd Dec ,
> Lil stephe, ICSI, 23rd Dec,
> Hubro , FET , 24th Dec ,
> Dare78 , IVF , 25th Dec ,
> Laura79, FET, 25th Dec,
> Mle83, IVF, 25th Dec,
> KazM, ICSI, 26th Dec,
> Trish_88 , ICSI , 27th Dec ,
> Lozzielou, FET, 27th Dec,
> Jules40x, ICSI, 28th Dec,
> Geegg13, ICSI, 30th Dec,
> 
> Hi I'm due to test on the 29th of dec I've Neva felt like I'm on a roller coster before I had 2 embryos of a blast day 5 grade 1 good luck to you all on ear lovely reading your story's xxx
> 
> [/csv]
> 
> 
> Hi Lozzie Lou I'm new it this web page when did you have etf? I'm due to test the 29th and I had 2 embryos grade 1 of a blast put back in on the 18th.12.13 good luck to you xxx
> If you want to be added just let me know
> 
> 
> KazM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flips congratulations!  I know what you mean about disbelief! I had to do 2 more tests this morning and still not sure I'm convinced! xx
> Poppy, I wish 3 more months of suppositories on you and 9 more months of no proper drink on you, sorry. xx
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

​


----------



## KazM

jules40:)x said:


> Thanks girls just wondering if we have more double trouble on the way lol - my clinic is in Cyprus though so I'll have to organise my own scan xx
> 
> Still feeling very surreal as it really did just feel like a holiday! Oh and so much for no lifting nobody told the twins lol xx
> 
> Is anyone brave enough to move over to the early scan thread?? x


Lol, double trouble. You WILL be busy!  As for early scan thread, I'm not sure I beleive my 2 lines yet - even though I've seen 3 lots of them! xxx


----------



## pp1979

I know this was a couple of pages ago, but I just wanted to say thank you to Poppy doc.  For the first time since the bleeding started on Monday, I laughed!! OTD was yesterday, BFN was obviously no shock (although because what I had was unusual there was a little part of me still hoping).  Hoorah for no bum bullets, I've just had a prawn cocktail to make up for the one I missed on Wednesday, tonight large glass of wine I think. Someone also mentioned grieving, and I'm so pleased.  I felt stupid when I said I needed to grieve, but it may have only been a speck of dust, but it was our little speck of dust.  No frosties either.  Maybe someone can reassure me that after the Grief, you can be strong enough to go through this process again.  If none of our 8 embies were viable for a pregnancy or freezing, don't know what could change next time?


----------



## Hubro

Pp1979,  i am happy to see that you are starting to look ahead.
I know the feeling of hopelesness and asked myself the same question, why it should work the next time. But for some reason it did. I had given up hope of getting pregnant. It took me half a pregnancy to understand it was my turn. I am sendinh lots of baby dusts your way❤

Afm hcg is still low, but has increased from 76 to 125 in two days (prog remains low on 27), last set taken on 12dp5dt, so I am worried but not completely out of the game yet.


----------



## pp1979

Thank you Hubro!!
I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Liz062002

Hello ladies
I went to the doctor today and got my BFP. YAY


----------



## KazM

Yay, congrats Liz.  xx


----------



## Liz062002

Thanks Kaz


----------



## -Susan-

Congrats Liz!! 

pp1979, I'm sorry you're feeling low. When my first cycle failed I most definitely grieved. I felt low about it for a good couple of months after and was convinced it wouldn't work the second time. I practically wrote off this cycle as I was convinced there were other issues with either of us that caused my last cycle to go wrong (we had transferred 2 slow embryos that didn't implant). I just wanted to use our last NHS go before going to somewhere like Serum. I gave myself plenty of time and waited 8 months to make sure I was ready, and also to try supplements. It really helped I think as I was very ready for it this time, and (for now anyway) it's worked  I even have a frozen embryo. Cycles can differ so much between one to the next, I really didn't believe it for a long time but it's very true. xx


----------



## pp1979

Congratulations Susan, and thank you.  That was exactly what I needed to hear.  I totally underestimated what it would be like to go through this process.  The world really isn't fair sometimes but its so encouraging to hear the successes after previous failures. Xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Pp we were the same, we had 2 ectopics and 2 mmc then we tried IVF as we hadn't got pregnant for 2 years from last mmc and it didn't work. We had 2 top grade embryos put back and I knew I could carry a baby as I had 2 older children with my ex dh so we just thought it would work. It didn't and tbh it was a shock. We decided to get straight back on the horse so Tito speak and 3 months later, different protocol, we conceived our twins. We had 3 put back that time which were a good, a fair and a poor at 3 day so on paper not as good as the previous ones, then only thing I did differently was to have acupuncture. We cycled again when the twins were 6 months old, had a good and a fair put back and got a BFN.  This time we got to 5 day and (so far) have been lucky to get a BFP. 

What I think I'm trying to say (pretty badly I think!) is that there is no rhyme or reason to this process, there is no formulae that guarantees success and no one couple that you can write off. It really is a numbers game and I'm sure your time will come very soon xx

I hope that came across the way it was meant and I truly wish everyone who has has a BFN all the luck in the world and the strength to carry on xx


----------



## Laura79

Pp, grieving is a must, don't feel bad to let it all out but also don't it expect it to pass, it stays with you forever. I hope you feel in time you can move on and try again, I wish I could say this process gets easier but it doesn't. I don't think anything can prepare you for how awful it is physically and emotionally and to go through everything that we go through to see a bfn at the end of it - why wouldn't we crumble?
However saying this, it can work, you have to cling onto this hope. It took 12 years from starting ttc til I met my son there was no reason why it worked then but I wish you all the best for the future, I hope you can stay strong. Take time as a couple to be together, I didn't realise how important this was.
Afm, my husband moved everything out on Boxing Day after refusing to spend Xmas day with us. I guess infertility finally broke us, I'm hoping to try again in the new year alone as I have frosties.
I wish all those waiting they get those much wanted bfps and all those with bfns the strength to carry on. Going to leave this thread now, thanks to all of you for letting me get my feelings out during this process, you have been my rocks xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Laura so sorry to hear your news   Xx


----------



## Hubro

I am so sorry too Laura. I hope everything works out for you.
🌺


----------



## KazM

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry.  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jules40  has it change from 1-2 week to 2-3 week yet
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I've not tried yet, will buy another test in town later but my hcg wS 458 and I think I read somewhere the threshold was 2000? Will keep you posted. How are you doing? X


----------



## -Susan-

Laura, I'm so so sorry. I hope you can still work things out when things are less raw and painful.  I hope you have success with your frozen embryos.  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Jules40  so what your saying is if the test 2-3 week come up that mean the HCG level is over 2000 
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Yes that's how I read it 1-2 is > 25 2-3 is >2000 and 3+ is > 20000 I think xx


----------



## -Susan-

Blood test will let you know exactly how fast your levels are rising which is the most important indicator, rather than the simple number. I've heard people say they didn't find those digital sticks reliable, and there's been a few who have panicked that they don't show where they're really at in pregnancy when actually the pregnancy is fine.


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks Susan I did another one this afternoon and it said 2-3 - I then read that the indicator is only accurate with first morning urine!! xx


----------



## BECKY7

I did think it would be 2-3 weekly now and many more congrats  are you gonna go for 6 or 7 or 8 week scan
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I'm thinking 7 weeks - about the 15th Jan x

How did your bloods go? x


----------



## littlec-b

hi Jules

congratulations on your bfp. Where did you pick up the hcg thresholds.  I was under the impression ey were as follows

1-2 >25
2-3>200
3+ >20.000

It hope yours are correct

X


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi I
There is a clearblue digital leaflet for professionals it's a PDF that comes up if you google it x


----------



## geegg13

OTD     for us so end of this cycle I knew as I started bleeding on Christmas day !!!!!
Good luck ladies 
Positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## KazM

Congratulations Jules.  xx
I'm so sorry geegg.  xx


----------



## Dare78

Hi ladies,  our OTD was xmas day.. BFN.. Still devastated, I started bleeding quite heavily Boxing Day, as I was told to stop the cyclogest, it's lasted 3 days and just suddenly stopped. It's just brown mucous now. Sorry tmi.. I'm now having what felt like implantation cramps after transfer again. Feel very heavy. I'm now wondering if it is possible to bleed and still be pregnant. I had no clots and my boobs still feel heavy and sore at the sides.. Am I going crazy??


----------



## KazM

I don't want to get your hopes up, but my sister had bad bleeding in early pregnancy with my niece who is now a very healthy 20 month old.  I would certainly look at testing hun but try not to pin any hopes on it just in case.  xxx


----------



## Hubro

I am so sorry geegg. I hope you find the strength to try again soon!

Dare78, the sore boobs and the heavy tummy feeling can be the medications, but I agree with KazM that it is better to test. Then you can start thinking ahead if the result confirms your first result. I wish you all the best!

Afm I did bloods today and the hcg is now fine! This ivf journey such a roller coaster. I had almost given up due to low hcg 55-76-125, the clinic told me it was not much hope and asked me to retest one more time before stopping the drugs. Now 6 days later hcg is1384! So happy, but confused. I really haven't felt pregnant at all the last week.


----------



## KazM

I'm so pleased it's sorted itself out Hubro.  xx


----------



## KelsM

Happy New Year wonderful ladies!!


----------



## KazM

Happy New Year everyone!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## KelsM

Just wondered if you ladies could help I wondered how I would work out EDD as does it go from LMP, ET or day 1 of putting the embryo together (day after EC) 
Thanks 
X


----------



## -Susan-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf 

Happy new year everyone, hope all your dreams come true this year xx


----------



## KelsM

Thanks Susan but LMP (last menstrual period?) and egg collection they come up as different days! One EC 26 th Aug and LMP 21st!
Should just wait for next Wed early scan 

Many thanks though xx


----------



## KazM

Kels, LMP is irrelevant as an IVF baby.  Go with egg collection date hun.  xxx


----------



## KelsM

Thanks what would I do without you hun xx


----------



## KazM

You're welcome hun.  xxx


----------



## cookiesancake

Geeg, so sorry to hear yours was a bfn, it's such a harsh process, this, and we can never get used to the knockbacks. I too am bfn, though for a few  days it was looking hopeful but think it was a chemical.  

Dare78, I hope you still have a chance, sore boobs are a very good sign, as soon as my bfp disappeared last time the sore boobs faded right away.  

Hubro, that is AMAZING!!! Your nerves must be shattered. I hope it all goes smoothly now after a rocky start. I wonder what it was that gave it your embie the push it needed.

Good luck to anyone who still has to test. Happy New Year all.


----------



## cookiesancake

Hubro, I just wondered, what was your progesterone at that time when your levels were really low?


----------



## Hubro

Cookiesancake: yes this is quite nerve wrekcing. It also makes me laugh a bit as it makes me think of the drama from my previous pregnancy. Then my first blood showed 1900, my second test got lost (!) so I had to do a third test.Six days after the doctors secretary finally was able to give me the results of my third test and she told me it was negative! I was completely heart broken, until the doctor called me the following day and apologized as it was in fact 8100.. 

Anyway, my first progesterone this time was 42, for the next two tests it was 27. I haven't tested since, but I have increased utrogestan from 600 to 1000 mg. Also did 3 extra hcg boosters. In my previous pregnancy progesteron was also 27 (only tested it once). I had pinkish spotting very late in the 2ww so I am susptecting late implantation.

I have been worried I still had the pregnyl shot in the system when testing on Monday, but did a HPT today and it turned out even darker. The clinic asked me to do a scan in two days. Very nervous as it is soo early (5w6d) and I will be stressed if no H/B detected.


----------



## cookiesancake

Thank you for telling me that, Hubro. My progesterone was 80, then it went down to 50 and now it is 30 so I was really upset, but I still have some hcg so clinic says even though probably not viable to wait and see.  Since your progesterone was quite low as well that has given me a little hope. I will increase my progesterone tonight, I think. How many days after transfer did you start taking the booster shots? I took them from transfer day but stopped 3 days ago,I may ask the clinic if I should start them again...I am 19 days from EC.

I think the first scan is almost as stressful as the first hcg test, really good luck for it, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
xxcookies


----------



## Hubro

Cookiesancake, I see we are using the same clinic! I completely trust Penny, so I am so hapy for yours sake. She told me the same thing though, but don't want to get your hopes up either as she has soo much experience and knowledge.
I don't know much of progesterone levels and find it difficult to find good information about it.

I had 3 shots of Pregnyl 1500 iu from transfer day, then stopped and repeated 3 shots when positive test.

I wish you the best of luck ))  A lot of baby dust blowing your way


----------



## cookiesancake

Hubro, I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you, how did your scan go? 

My figures are falling so I am just hoping for a miracle, because that's the only thing that will make a difference!!  But still, I am really happy to have got as far as implantation and I'm going to have a scan on Monday to see if there's anything there.


----------



## Becca3010

Hi Kels, bit delayed but it goes by LMP.

When I went for scan, even though I was day 34 which is 4w6d, the scan showed as 6w6d.  We asked why we had gained two weeks and they said it goes from LMP.

Hope this helps 

x


----------



## Hubro

Cookies, I am so sorry about your falling numbers. It is great to see that you keep positive. As you said, your embryos are impanting!

Thanks for asking about my scan. No good news though...There was a fetal pole, but only measured 2-3 mm (apparently should be 5-6mm) and no heart beat. She asked me to repeat it in one week as it might have been too early to detect cardiac activity (5w6d), but this is obviously not looking good.


----------



## jules40:)x

Hundro - what a roller coaster you're on, I really hope you vet some good news next week and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## KelsM

Hurbo hope all works.out I had to have a emergency scan Friday long story but we measured at 3.3mm and heartbeat w as fine but was told all was ok measuring ok I am 6 weeks 3 days ish so what I am saying is keep hope hunni I am sure you just want to know now though!! I have another scan Wednesday we will see what they say then! 
Wishing you best of luck xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hundro I've just read a post I'd written after our first scan with the twi s and one was 7.3mm and the smaller one was only 5.8mm and we were 6+6 - they told us they didn't hold out much hope for the the little one but he's asleep in one of the cots upstairs, he stayed smaller and was born smaller, he still is. Hope this offers you some help xxx


----------



## KelsM

Wow it's worrying me now that ours is small!!


----------



## jules40:)x

Kels sorry really don't worry measurements at this stage are so difficult to do and they might have been quoting different things, if they aren't worried you shouldn't xx


----------



## Ticky

Hubro - I had a scan at 5w6d and there was no heartbeat, I've just put him to bed   Don't lose hope!!


----------



## Hubro

Wow! Thank you so much ladies for your encouraging posts! 

Maybe good to slow down as my never resting brain is already planning our next step (getting off the ivf roller coaster and becoming fostering parents - we already have one healthy ivf child, a sibling feels like asking for too much). But after reading your posts I will give it one more week before giving up. Thanks again!


----------



## cookiesancake

Sending lots of luck your way, Hubro, please stay positive!! It sounds like your embryo is determined to make it, just had a slow start, like the ladies say. It must be so difficult to have wait a week, though, I hope you manage to take your mind off it somehow.


----------



## Hubro

Just a small update from me, not sure if people still reading this thread. My hcg has picked up and is increasing normally. Another scan booked for Saturday. My clinic believes it's a case of late implantation (I have never hear of it!), so I am cautiously optimistic for the moment. Dreadful 4 w wait so far, not sure my nerves are up to this.


----------



## jules40:)x

Fantastic news xx


----------



## KazM

I just popped on. Really pleased it was good news hubro.  xx


----------



## KelsM

That's brilliant!!


----------



## pra79

Hi Ladies,

I had my BetaHCG levels done and they have not doubled in the 48 hours like tey should.
Am on cyclogest and also Gestone injections but I have noticed some pinkish peach coloured blood only when I wipe last morning and then again in the evening yesterday.

Had nothing all day today and now after more than 24 hours I notice this again. I had my 3dt on the 12/12 and my hcg levels were 1931 on the 1st of Jan.

Does this mean this is the end for me? Do cyclogest and Gestone stop you from bleeding. Am stressing about this as my next scan appointment is not until the 16th of Jan.


----------



## -Susan-

HCG normally doubles between 48-72 hours but I've seen women on here with lower rises who have been fine. It slows after a while too. I bled for a week and a half, and lost a fair bit of blood in that time, but as far as I'm aware my pregnancy is still progressing (touch wood!!). Sometimes it just happens. Fingers crossed everything is still progressing for you 

Hubro, fantastic news  xx


----------



## cookiesancake

Hubro, that's such great news!!! so pleased for you that things have turned around. I have seen people talk about late implantation here but i don't really understand it. Let us all know how the scan goes, really hope everything is straightforward from now on so you can relax a bit.


----------



## Hubro

Thanks for all your comments 

Pra79, I am also had days of light bleeding, latest this morning. Neither my clinic or gp seems stressed about it, just told me to stop baby aspirin.
About your hcg, now that your levels are quite high, your doubling times slow down.
Here is a chart:
NORMAL HCG DOUBLING TIMES

HCG Level	DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml	Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml	Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml	Over 96 Hours - 

For me, my doubling time is now 75 hours, my latest hcg was 4300. The gp thinks this is great. In my previous pregnangy hcg was even higher, and doubling time was then 80 hours. 

Have you tried the online hcg calculators? Those might ease your mind.
Sorry, I don't now how your medications affect bleeding. Maybe you should contact your clinc if you are still worried. I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------

